# Adz's Journal - Better Late Than Never



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive been training properly for about 14 months now, and Im thinking if I start a journal on here it will help me keep track of my progress a bit better.

So, background. Last year I was pretty unfit and in bad shape, 33 % body fat and decided to get in decent shape. Started learning a bit about the diet side of things and dropped to 22 % fat with help from Insanity.

Got down to like 18 % over christmas with lots of running but hadn't really gained much muscle, so been on a lean bulk for the last few months.

Currently about 22 % fat again as Ive put some on with my bulk. 5'8" and weighed 14 stone 3 lb this morning.

Training is 5 day split, and diet is pretty clean eating around 3800 kcal per day. Have increased it gradually as struggling to put weight on, seem to have found a happy about at the minute.

Current supps are 50 mg anavar per day, M1T Extreme 2 caps per day, fish oil, multi-vits, taurine, creatine & zma.

Don't expect anything too exciting but any advice will be gratefully received!

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

First in mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haven't done any cardio for months, started back on it today to try to keep the fat at bay. So went out for a run at 6am, managed 1/2 a mile before my legs started aching :laugh: Power walked for another mile.

Did chest at gym after work.

Bench press - 12 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 5 x 100 kg, 1 x 110 kg (new PB)

Incline press - 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 6 x 80 kg

Decline press - 12 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 70 kg

Pec-deck - 12 x 25 kg, 10 x 35 kg, 8 x 45 kg

Cable crossovers - 12 x 25 kg, 12 x 35 kg, 15 kg to failure

Incline fly - 12 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg

20 mins on stair climber, wanted to do 30 mins but my legs were giving up after this morning


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> First in mate


Thanks fella


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Im in as well. It doesnt need to be exciting mate. Just a n honest journal.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Out at 6am for a jog, did just over 1.5 miles.

I forgot how nice it was to be out when the roads are dead and nobody about


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Beautiful isn't it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Beautiful isn't it mate


Definitely, all the better for living in the countryside


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs tonight, I really enjoy doing legs.

Squats - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 3 x 110 kg. Havent progressed much with squats as it seems to hurt my knees, so just keep it reasonably heavy for me and concentrate on getting ass down.

Leg press - 12 x 200 kg, 8 x 280 kg, 8 x 300 kg, 20 x 80 kg.

Standing calf raise - 12 x 40 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 20 x 20 kg.

Seated calf raise - 20 x 25 kg, 20 x 25 kg, 20 x 25 kg.

Lying leg curls - 12 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 30 kg.

Leg extensions - 12 x 80 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 8 x 110 kg, 20 x 40 kg.

20 mins on stair climber to finish it off, staggered down the stairs :surrender:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice workout mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back out jogging this morning at 6am, think it's gonna take a few weeks to stop my shins hurting haha did just over 2 miles today.

Got a pic this morning too, look daft but it's a reference pic to look back on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back and forearms.

Deadlifts - 12 x 100 kg, 8 x 140 kg, 3 x 180 kg - new PB

T Bar row - 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 55 kg

Sitting cable row - 8 x 30 kg, 10 x 50 kg, 10 x 60 kg

Lat pulldowns - 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 25 x 35 kg

Underhand narrow grip pulldown - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 6 x 70 kg

Hyperextensions - 8 x bodyweight, 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 10 kg

Dumbell wrist curls - 15 x 10 kg, 15 x 10 kg, 15 x 10 kg

Rope wrist curls - 10 kg to failure x 3

No cardio tonight

Now just waiting for a big plate of corned beef hash


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice dead lifts mate, congrats on pb :thumb:

Corn beef hash?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Nice dead lifts mate, congrats on pb :thumb:
> 
> Corn beef hash?


Yea man, cheap and easy http://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/515023


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Good deadlifting numbers mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today, the gym only opens 10 - 2 on weekends which sucks a bit but I guess everyone needs time away from work, wish I didnt work Saturdays!


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Bloody part timers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Where'd you work mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Where'd you work mate?


In car sales so we can't get away with not working saturdays unfortunately! Lucky we dont open Sundays, couldn't cope with that.

No training today as I been at a christening and then off to see my stepdad, had a much needed sleep though!

Up early again tomorrow for a run.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a decent jog / walk this morning for 25 mins, legs felt a bit better.

Have set myself a target of doing a lap of the village without walking, thinks it's about 4 miles.

If I can do that by end of September I will be pleased.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders tonight.

Front lateral raise with cables - 20 x 15 kg, 10 x 25 kg, 10 x 30 kg, 8 x 35 kg.

Vertical row with cables - 12 x 60 kg, 10 x 70 kg, 8 x 75 kg.

Side deltoid raises with cables - 12 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg.

Shoulder press - 12 x 80 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 8 x 100 kg.

Side lateral raises with dumbbells - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

Bent over rear delt raises with dumbbells - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

Shrugs - 15 x 50 kg per side, 12 x 70 kg per side, 12 x 70 kg per side.

20 mins on stair climber, my knee started to ache a bit so cut it short.

Got to love an old-skool gym with no air conditioning :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm hungry, tired and got a banging headache, so really can't wait to get to the gym today, gonna have some pre-workout and smash it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Its always when you can't be assed that the best workouts appear, great session tonight.

Bi's & tri's.

Dumbbell curls - 15 x 12.5 kg, 10 x 15 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg.

Single arm overhead press - 12 x 12.5 kg, 12 x 12.5 kg, 10 x 12.5 kg.

Concentration curls - 15 x 10 kg, 12 x 12.5 kg, 12 x 12.5 kg.

Barbell skull crushers - 10 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 6 x 30 kg.

Barbell curls - 10 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 27.5 kg.

Tricep rope pulldown - 10 x 35 kg, 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 20 x 15 kg (to failure).

Overhead rope extension - 10 x 50 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 75 kg.

Tricep pushdown - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 75 kg.

Dips - 10 x bodyweight, 8 x 25 kg chains, 6 x 25 kg chains (failure).

Preacher curls - 12 x 10 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 25 x 5 kg (failure).

Had a insane pump when I left, felt awesome.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

25 mins cardio done.

I might look at getting an online coach at the end of the month.

I would like to lose a bit of belly fat but not drop any muscle before January so I think I will need some help, especially on the diet side of things.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't have time for the gym after work as had to take cat to the vets, so had another 25 mins run / jog in the sun.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a good 20 mins run this morning, haven't trained after work again today though as Im off out.

Im not liking this going 2 days without training, better make up for it tomorrow.

Ive decided to up my anavar to 100 mg per day as of today, been reading up a bit on the dosage and it seems 100 mg will yield better results.

Feel a bit fat today though so really hoping this added cardio helps shift a bit of fat before I go on a cut in October.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any reason for cutting in winter mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason for cutting in winter mate?


Going to Cuba in January for my brothers wedding so want to look half decent for the beach.

Had a good 25 mins cardio session thus morning, legs are starting to feel a bit better at running.

Chest tonight, really need to smash it after 2 days off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did chest tonight, enjoyed it. Getting a proper good pump at the minute, could this be a result of the anavar?

Bench press - 15 x 20 kg, 12 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 6 x 100 kg.

Incline press - 12 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 70 kg.

Decline bench - 12 x 60 kg, 10 x 70 kg, 10 x 70 kg, 30 kg to failure (x 20 I think).

Cable cross overs - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 35 kg, did them proper slow, felt great.

Dumbell flies - 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg.

Pec deck - 10 x 30 kg, 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 45 kg.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Solid mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a great run in the sun after work!

I usually do a loop but went a different way, along a riverbank Ive never been down. Got a bit tired but wanted to see where it led to.

35 mins later I eventually came to a road and by then my legs were knackered so had to ring the wife and ask her to come pick me up :laugh:


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Did she come and get you?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Of course!!

Advice needed, when would people start cutting if wanting to shift quite a bit of belly fat by January?

I was thinking end of September so I've got 3 months at it, is that enough or start earlier??


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How much you looking to lose?

I always aim for 1lb a week personally so then u have some breathing space


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Stone and half, maybe 2. Definitely carrying some excess fat around the middle and would be nice to shift it but I hate cutting as I dont think Im big enough to be losing any muscle mass! So aiming for 1lb per week I should give myself 24 weeks or so? Hmm might start cutting end of July then. Will have to keep a decent stock of anavar and M1T to keep the muscle on.

Anyway, did legs this morning.

Squats - 15 x 20 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 1 x 120 kg.

Leg press - 10 x 200 kg, 8 x 280 kg, 6 x 320 kg.

Standing calf raise - 10 x 30 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 50 kg.

Leg curls - 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 30 kg.

Seated calf raise - 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 40 kg, 25 x 15 kg, 25 x 10 kg.

Leg extension - 8 x 80 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 6 x 110 kg, 30 x 30 kg.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah if you're aiming for 2 stone I'd give yourself 24 weeks mate 

Let me know how you get on with the Var during cut, looking to use some for first cycle in the Spring


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea will do, last time I cut I felt like I had lost loads of muscle, could have been in my head but I was doing it natty.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't have time for early morning cardio as I started work at 6.30 am today, had to go to Birmingham, officially the greyest, darkest part of the UK.

Anyway, did back and forearms tonight.

Deadlifts - 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 8 x 140 kg, 3 x 180 kg.

Bent over rows - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 65 kg.

Sat up rows - 8 x 20 kg per side, 8 x 25 kg per side, 8 x 27.5 kg per side.

Lat pulldowns - 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 65 kg.

Lat pulldowns behind head - 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 25 x 20 kg.

Wrist curls - 15 x 12.5 kg, 15 x 12.5 kg, 15 x 12.5 kg.

Rope wrist curls - 3 sets to failure.

30 mins on bike to finish it off.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't train yesterday as Ive got a throat infection and felt like ****.

Still feel like death today, coughing up some chewy bits of flem, but never mind.

Did shoulders tonight:

Side delt cable raises - 8 x 15 kg, 10 x 15 kg, 15 x 15 kg.

Front lat raises - 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 40 kg, 6 x 40 kg.

Vertical row - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg.

Shoulder press - 10 x 80 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 6 x 100 kg - struggled with this tonight, usually do 100 kg no problem but couldn't get the last few up.

Side delt raises with dumbbells - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

Bent over rear delt raises - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

Shrugs with barbell - 12 x 70 kg, 8 x 110 kg, 8 x 110 kg.

No cardio tonight, straight home and put lasagne in oven


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well in mate, good on ya for still going when feeling rough! :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Well in mate, good on ya for still going when feeling rough! :thumbup1:


Yea it made me feel better, perked up when I had my Assualt.

Might just give cardio a rest for few days til it passes.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in for the ride.

Seems like your going well at the moment, well apart from the throat.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

aad123 said:


> I'm in for the ride.
> 
> Seems like your going well at the moment, well apart from the throat.


Thanks fella, great to have another on board too :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I like to show support and enjoy good honest journals.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I've been under eating. I had worked out my calories using IIFYM site and was using that as a guide. Now when I work them out using the BMR formula in diet section on here, it comes out a lot higher?

So that could explain

Why I'm not putting weight on?

Will up my calories and see what happens over the next month.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms tonight:

Preacher curls - 8 x 5 kg, 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 20 x 5 kg.

Overhead press - 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 40 kg.

Hammer curls - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 32.5 kg.

Overhead rope extensions - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 3 x 70 kg - couldn't get more than 3 here so dropped weight down to 30 kg and did it til failure, about 30 reps I think.

Rope pulldown - 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 50 kg.

Bar tricep pushdown - 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 80 kg.

Reverse grip curls - 15 x 25 kg, 15 x 30 kg, 15 x 30 kg.

Dumbbell curls - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg.

Dips - 8 x bodyweight, 8 x 25 kg chain, 8 x 25 kg chain.

Did a couple of progress pics when I got home, quite happy with how its going as Im completely different shape to what I was 18 months ago. Still got that roll of fat round the middle, doesn't look too bad in these pics.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You have a big frame and there is plenty of muscle hidden under the fat. Once the body fat drops you should look good.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> I think I've been under eating. I had worked out my calories using IIFYM site and was using that as a guide. Now when I work them out using the BMR formula in diet section on here, it comes out a lot higher?
> 
> So that could explain
> 
> ...


What are your cals now mate?

If I were you I would up them but in a cycle (carb cycle

Kind of)

So let's say your baseline is 2,600 kcals now up them to

3kcal on let's sat back and legs day then cut them

Down more on smaller muscle and non training days

Also play around with the macros maybe

Non training days maybe really more

On mcts?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

bail said:


> What are your cals now mate?
> 
> If I were you I would up them but in a cycle (carb cycle
> 
> ...


I've never tried carb cycling, I thought that was more for cutting? Maybe I need to read into it more.

I was on 3,800 cals, upped to 4,500 now.

Haven't trained for 3 days cos been feeling like ****, can't wait to get back in it tonight


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Gonna look beastly once you strip that fat off mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

bartonz20let said:


> Gonna look beastly once you strip that fat off mate!


Hope so!! One day.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Gonna look beastly once you strip that fat off mate!


Agreed


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> I've never tried carb cycling, I thought that was more for cutting? Maybe I need to read into it more.
> 
> I was on 3,800 cals, upped to 4,500 now.
> 
> Haven't trained for 3 days cos been feeling like ****, can't wait to get back in it tonight


It is essentially for cutting however It is a very useful tool to keep your Metabolism up and keep your body I'm more of a fat burning state whilst on a bulk,


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest tonight, felt great after a few days off.

Bench press - 12 x 60 kg, 12 x 60 kg, 6 x 100 kg.

Decline press - 12 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 70 kg.

Incline press - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 6 x 75 kg.

Flat dumbbell fly - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 22.5 kg, 8 x 22.5 kg.

Pec dec - 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 45 kg.

Cable crossover - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 20 x 10 kg.

Starting to look a bit more vascular when training, though obviously not loads as carrying too much fat, but more noticeable.

Have upped my M1T to 3 tabs a day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's one hell of a workout. You should be feeling that in the morning.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

aad123 said:


> That's one hell of a workout. You should be feeling that in the morning.


Yep I can feel it! Raring to go again later


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a sample of pre-workout gel to try from Bulk Powders so had that before training tonight, I dont rate it. Not a patch on Assault.

Anyway, arms tonight.

Rope pulldown - 30 x 20 kg, 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 55 kg.

Single arm pulldown - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg.

Tricep pushdown - 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 8 x 85 kg.

EZ skull crushers - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg.

EZ curls - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 27.5 kg, 8 x 27.5 kg.

Dumbell curls - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg.

Reverse grip curls - 15 x 25 kg, 15 x 25 kg, dropset to failure so 15 x 25kg, 15 x 20 kg, 15 x 15 kg, 15 x 10 kg, 17 x 5 kg.

Preacher curls - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 25 x 5 kg.

Dips - 8 x bodyweight, 8 x 25 kg chain.

30 mins on cross trainer.

Came home to a note from Royal Mail saying I have a package to collect, that will be some more var and anadrol, will get it on way to work in morning.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks mr postman!!

Gonna stay at 100mg per day on the var and do 50mg per day of the anadrol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

If I'm not supposed to post that pic someone let me know and will delete it!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did my back tonight.

Deadlifts - Been doing these on the shrug machine for past few weeks which is why Ive been lifting more, went back to barbell tonight - 12 x 60 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 4 x 140 kg, 160 kg failed.

Bent over row - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 70 kg.

Rowing - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg.

Bent over T bar row - 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 50 kg.

Lat pulldown - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 75 kg.

30 mins cardio on the bike.

Right Ive got 6 months now til I go to Cuba, so need to start stripping the fat off I think. So starting tomorrow Im gonna do a steady cut, not too drastic as I dont want to lose muscle, but the gear should help with that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Early cardio done, 23 mins jog / power walk round the village.

Took some measurements of my stomach and waist so can track them over the next 6 months


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Reckon that fat should come off quite quickly at first if your diets nailed considering your on cycle and have some decent mass under it all


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea dropped some quite quick last year but dropped muscle too, need to retain it this time.

I think working out my calories is where I usually struggle, every formula I do ends up different!!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just keep your protein high and your cut fairly mild mate, your muscles will look less full anyway because of the glycogen depletion, I feel like a runt at the moment but I know once I go above maintenance I should look fuller quite quickly.

Be worth it though, even if you loose a little muscle, you'll have plenty left


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers mate, the bit I'm least looking forward to is my lifts going down! Will be depressing if PB's start slipping away


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> Cheers mate, the bit I'm least looking forward to is my lifts going down! Will be depressing if PB's start slipping away


Sacrifice for a better physique mate, just think next time you hit them weights, you'll be notably leaner


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just got to think I'll be strutting down the beach not looking like a fat bastard lol hopefully


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Get yourself some speedo's mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders today, loved it.

Side delt raises - 12 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 15 kg.

Bent over rear delt raises - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

Side cable raises - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg.

Front delt cable raises - 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 45 kg. Last few reps were difficult but got them out.

Upright row - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 75 kg (full stack).

Shoulder press - 12 x 60 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 8 x 100 kg.

Shrugs - 15 x 100 kg, 8 x 140 kg, 8 x 140 kg.

Then did 30 mins on cross trainer.

Got home and the wife was making spaghetti bolagnese, so high protein content there with 200g of mince each. Was very good and turned down the garlic bread!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If your cutting whilst on a cycle you should have no problems retaining muscle and your lifts should continue to increase. I ran t-bol for 11 weeks whilst cutting and gained a good 10 lb of lean mass whilst dropping body fat. Just ensure your diet is in check and you will be fine.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I forgot I did 3 sets of 15 crunches before cardio last night too.

Gonna try to do 1 set of ab work each day


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Do abs at the start of your sessions, you're les likely to skip them that way


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Silvaback said:


> Do abs at the start of your sessions, you're les likely to skip them that way


Good idea, especially as it's legs tonight!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, legs tonight.

Crunches on perfect ab bench - 2 x 15 reps bodyweight, 15 x 10 kg.

Squats - 10 x 60 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg.

Standing calf raise - 10 x 50 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 10 x 60 kg.

Leg extensions - 15 x 50 kg, 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 95 kg, 8 x 110 kg, 40 x 35 kg (to failure).

Leg curls - 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg.

Seated calf raise - 10 x 30 kg, 10 x 30 kg, drop set to failure of 5 x 30 kg, 5 x 25 kg, 5 x 20 kg, 5 x 15 kg, 5 x 10 kg, 15 x 5 kg. Burning like **** after this.

Leg press - 10 x 140 kg, 10 x 200 kg, 8 x 240 kg - Was gonna do a dropset on this but legs couldn't take it.

My earphones gave up 5 mins into the workout so I skipped cardio, it just aint the same without them. Luckily Amazon have sent me another pair straight out, brilliant customer service.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are they special sorta ones for cardio/exercise? I know normal ones can fall out during.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Planotronic Backbeat Go 2, wireless bluetooth earphones so dont get caught on weights or anything, brilliant but not cheap. Only had them 7 months and one has gone crackly like the speaker has blown


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a 40 min jog / power walk after work, did 3 miles to the stables where the wife was. When I got there they were all like "you can help roll a bail of hay in now" haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest:

3 sets of hanging leg raises to failure

Pec deck - 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 55 kg.

Incline press - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 70 kg.

Bench press - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 6 x 80 kg - struggled a bit on this tonight as my right shoulder felt a little stiff for some reason

Decline press - 15 x 60 kg, 10 x 65 kg, 20 x 40 kg.

Cable crossovers - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg.

Dumbell flies - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 20 x 12.5 kg.

30 mins on cross trainer.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

2 miles cardio done


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders:

3 x 15 crunches on perfect ab bench with 10kg

Side cable raise - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg.

Front cable raise - 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 40 kg, drop set of 5 x 35 kg, 5 x 30 kg, 5 x 25 kg, 5 x 20 kg, 5 x 15 kg, 15 x 10 kg.

Upright row - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 75 kg.

Side delt raise - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

Bent over rear delt raise - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

Shoulder press - 8 x 57.5 kg, 8 x 82.5 kg, 8 x 105 kg.

Shrugs - 12 x 140 kg, 8 x 180 kg, 8 x 180 kg.

Finished up with 15 mins on step machine


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Would someone care to check my calories for me?

I'm 5'8, 14 stone and 33 years old.

Training 5 days a week, cardio 6 days a week so pretty active.

Cutting on 3200 kcals per day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ If anyone can help me with that, it would be much appreciated.

Anyway, back tonight:

Deadlifts - did these on the shrug machine again - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 8 x 140 kg.

Seated row - 8 x 20kg per side, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 27.5 kg.

Seated cable row - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 60 kg.

Close grip lat pulldown - 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 65 kg.

Wide grip lat pulldown - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg.

Bent over dumbbell row - 8 x 30 kg per side - 8 x 32.5 kg, 8 x 32.5 kg.

30 mins on cross trainer.

I hope Im burning some fat off cos I was sweating like a mother****er when I finished


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Your on cycle now aint ya so scales are pretty much useless, all you can do is stick it out for a week or 2 and see how it goes in the mirror.

I'd be tempted to go lower but I'm always in a rush and seem to do ok on low cals, everyone's different and starting a cut is always a bit trial and error.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea man on cycle, will measure my stomach / waist in a few weeks and see if any different.

Don't want to go too low and have drastic loss in case I get muscle loss


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> Yea man on cycle, will measure my stomach / waist in a few weeks and see if any different.
> 
> Don't want to go too low and have drastic loss in case I get muscle loss


Unlikely on cycle mate, golden oppertunity 

Still, if your looking to max your gains then slow and steady will be optimal.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

If anyone wants to have a look at my kcal's as listed above, that would be great :tongue:

Determined to get this fat off.

Did arms tonight:

Dumbell curls - 10 x 15 kg per side, 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 20 kg.

Concentration curls - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

Incline bench dumbell curls - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg.

EZ bar curls - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg.

Ez bar skull crushers - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg.

Single arm reverse grip cable pulldown - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg.

Tricep pushdown - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 80 kg.

Rope pulldown - 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 20 x 20 kg.

30 mins on bike.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lost 1 inch off my stomach and weight stayed the same, I will be happy if that carries on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did legs tonight:

Leg press - 12 x 140 kg, 8 x 180 kg, 8 x 230 kg, 8 x 280 kg

Standing calf raise - 12 x 50 kg, 10 x 70 kg, 10 x 70 kg

Squats - 8 x 60 kg, 6 x 100 kg - struggled tonight with these

Seated calf raise - 10 x 50 kg, 15 x 35 kg, 25 x 20 kg

Leg curl - 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg

Leg extension - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 85 kg, 8 x 105 kg, 28 x 35 kg (failure)

Then 30 mins on cross trainer.

Cardio is so boring but at least you feel like it's done some good when you are soaked afterwards haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Used to love a bit of the ole cross trainer back in the high school gym few years back, great piece of equipment


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a 3 mile run after work today. Same route I did last Saturday, beat last weeks time by 7.5 minutes!

I think it was a bit easier this week as it was raining, nice and refreshing after sitting and sweating at work all day.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Was meant to be going to a car show in Wakefield today, but can't be assed driving 1 1/2 hours on my own now the weather has shifted a bit, so Im going Sunday training instead.

Will report back later. I do love a quiet gym sesh on a Sunday.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That was an awesome workout, absolutely destroyed arms!

Dumbell curls - 10 x 15 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 20 kg

Concentration curls - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg

EZ bar curls - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 32.5 kg

Alternate hammer curls - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg

Cable curls to head - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg

Single arm preacher curls - 8 x 5 kg, 8 x 5 kg, 15 x 2.5 kg

Overhead press - 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 40 kg

EZ bar skull crushers - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 30 kg

Reverse grip curls - 12 x 15 kg, 10 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg

Single arm pulldown - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg

Tricep pushdown - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 8 x 85 kg

Rope pulldown - 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 25 x 25 kg

Dips - 8 x bodyweight x 3

30 mins on cross trainer

Felt like the ****in boss walking into Tesco afterwards pumped as **** :laugh:

Making a big ribeye steak now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

2 mile run done


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders and forearms done.

Barbell wrist curls - 15 x 20 kg, 12 x 25 kg, 8 x 27.5 kg

Rope twists - 3 sets of 10 kg to failure

Bent over rear delt raises - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg

Side lat raises - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg

Upright row - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 80 kg

Front cable raise - 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 40 kg

Side cable raise - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg

Shoulder press - 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 95 kg, 6 x 112.5 kg (new PB)

Shrugs - 8 x 130 kg, 8 x 170 kg, 8 x 170 kg

30 mins on cross trainer

Feeling a bit leaner, not sure if I look it yet so could just be in my head cos of all the cardio haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Early morning fasted cardio done, just under 2 mile run.

Weight hasn't dropped yet, though my stomach has. Should I drop calories a bit more or give it another week and monitor progress?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I reckon go by how you feel on the cals, If your not feeling tired or weaker from the cut then you might be ok dropping them a little, I took 150/day off the other week and instantly noticed my training suffered and put it back up, it helped me find my sweet spot if you get what I mean.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weighed and measured this morning, Ive dropped 3 lbs in weight and lost 1/2 inch off my waist and 1 1/2 off stomach :thumbup1:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Good work mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks fella :tongue:

Did chest tonight. I felt proper motivated as I watched Under Construction The Film last night, and @Therealbigbear trains like a beast! His mindset is so positive too, saying if you see limits then that is as far as you will go. I also noticed he did 4 or 5 sets of most exercises, where as I only do 3.

So, with that in mind, I trained even harder tonight, though still like a pussy compared to Dave :laugh:

Bench press - 20 x 20 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 10 x 70 kg, 10 x 70 kg, 1 x 110 kg

Incline press - 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 6 x 80 kg, 10 x 60 kg

Decline press - 15 x 60 kg, 12 x 60 kg, 10 x 60 kg

Pec deck - 10 x 45 kg, 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 60 kg (new PB), 24 x 25 kg (failure)

Cable crossover - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 18 x 15 kg (failure)

Incline dumbbell fly - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 6 x 22.5 kg, 8 x 22.5 kg

Crunches on perfect ab machine - 2 sets of 20 reps, 1 set of 10

30 mins on cross trainer

Felt pumped everywhere when I left. When I got to my car a guy who was leaving commented saying I did well in there tonight


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad it helped mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Definitely did!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back tonight

Close grip pulldown - 10 x 45 kg, 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 75 kg (new PB)

Lat pulldown behind head - 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 20 x 30 kg

Lat pulldown in front - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 15 x 30 kg

Low cable row - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 80 kg

Bent over dumbbell row - 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg,

Hanging leg raises - 2 sets

30 mins on cross trainer


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day!!

Squats - 12 x 20 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 8 x 80 kg. actually enjoyed squats for once

Leg press - 10 x 160 kg, 8 x 240 kg, 8 x 280 kg, 6 x 320 kg

Standing calf raise - 10 x 30 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 10 x 70 kg, 8 x 70 kg

Leg curl - 10 x 30 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg, 6 x 45 kg, 20 x 20 kg

Leg extension - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 90 kg, 6 x 110 kg, 25 x 35 kg

3 sets of ab twists

3 sets of hanging leg raises


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Down another 2lb this morning, now at 13 stone 7lb


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well in mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms tonight:

Preacher curls - 20 x 5 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 7 x 20 kg

Rope pulldown - 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 60 kg

Rope hammer curls - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg

Rope 1 arm extension - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg

21's - 1 set of 10 kg, 1 x 20 kg, 1 x 25 kg, 1 x 30 kg

Overhead press - 8 x 32.5 kg, 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg

Dumbell curls - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg, drop set of 5 x 15 kg, 5 x 12.5 kg, 5 x 10 kg, 5 x 7.5 kg

Tricep pushdown - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 85 kg, 8 x 90 kg (new PB)

3 sets of hanging leg raises

30 mins on cross trainer


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been struggling to get up early for fasted cardio this past week, need to up my game


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders and forearms tonight.

Side lat raises - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg

Bent over rear felt raise - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg 8 x 15 kg

Wrist curls - 15 x 20 kg, 12 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg

Rope wrist twists - 3 sets to failure

Side felt raise with cable - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg

Front cable raise - 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg (new PB)

Upright row - 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 75 kg (new PB)

Shoulder press - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 90 kg, 8 x 95 kg, Tried 112.5 kg but couldn't move it, so did 37.5 kg x 25 to failure

Shrugs - 20 x 60 kg, 15 x 100 kg, 12 x 140 kg, 12 x 140 kg

Almost out of anavar now and can't afford more this month, so gonna run some more anadrol. Currently on 50 mg per day so upping it to 100 mg per day to match the Var


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> I've been struggling to get up early for fasted cardio this past week, need to up my game


looking to start this soon as well mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> looking to start this soon as well mate


When Im out running and the roads are empty, its great, I love the feeling. Its just that bit where you have to swing your legs out of bed that is the difficult bit.....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> When Im out running and the roads are empty, its great, I love the feeling. Its just that bit where you have to swing your legs out of bed that is the difficult bit.....


haha yeah I know what you mean :lol:

what time do you go normally mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

6am, try to do 25 - 30 mins


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> 6am, try to do 25 - 30 mins


exactly what im looking to do mate. get up at 6am, 15-20 min jog, get back around 6:30, breaky changed for work and leave at 7:30


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you use an app on your phone at all? Also do u listen to music when running?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I use Runkeeper to track distance / time.

Got my ass up this morning and just did 2.75 miles in just under 30 mins, feel great now.

Morning weigh in, same weight and stomach size as last week. Going to keep calories same for a week and get my morning cardio back on track, see if it helps.

Also I have some ECA left over from last cut, gonna try them on small dose. Made me feel awful last time but worth another crack.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will give it a try mate, Nike app seems pretty good though 

Nice going on the run :beer:

How do you listen to music whilst running? Do you have one of those arm straps around your upper arm which hold your phone?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nah just phone in pocket and enjoy the sounds of the morning. I live in the countryside so it's dead peaceful.

This ECA is definitely doing something, been bit light headed this morning and I'm sweating like a rape suspect


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Nah just phone in pocket and enjoy the sounds of the morning. I live in the countryside so it's dead peaceful.
> 
> This ECA is definitely doing something, been bit light headed this morning and I'm sweating like a rape suspect


Ah fair enough mate  you run cross country sort of terrain then through fields and woods or is it roads?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

On roads on morning then on weekends sometimes go through fields and along riverbank


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest day!!

2 x sets of leg raises to failure

Bench press - 20 x 20 kg, 12 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 5 x 100 kg, 12 x 60 kg

Incline press - 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 4 x 75 kg, 8 x 60 kg

Decline press - 8 x 60 kg, x 60 kg, 8 x 60 kg

Cable crossovers - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 15 x 15 kg

Flat flies - 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 22.5 kg, 15 x 10 kg

Pec deck - 8 x 40 kg, 7 x 50 kg, 15 x 30 kg, 15 x 20 kg


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

nice to see you still at it mate. sounds like your doing very well.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

jjdlennon said:


> nice to see you still at it mate. sounds like your doing very well.


Thanks fella! Yea Im happy with progress, my fat is dropping off slowly and lifts are increasing so can't ask for better really. Well, an instant 6 pack and Arnie chest wouldn't go amiss :laugh:

Diet kind go gone out the window tonight. Next to **** all in the house til I get paid on Friday so made a healthy pasta bake with tuna, ****ing oven died! So had to have a tin of soup and some mass gainer haha


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice dinner haha. Any food gotta be better than none.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

how did you get on with M1T? four week cycle?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

jjdlennon said:


> how did you get on with M1T? four week cycle?


Yea did 4 weeks. Definitely got stronger, started Anavar at same time though so hard to tell how much effect it had by itself.

Back tonight:

3 sets of 15 on perfect ab machine

Deadlifts - 15 x 70 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 8 x 120 kg, 7 x 140 kg, kept it a bit lighter tonight do could focus on my form.

Close grip lat pull down - 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 15 x 35 kg

Wide grip lat pull down - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 20 x 35 kg (failure)

Low cable row - 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 80 kg

Sitting high row - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 27.5 kg, 8 x 27.5 kg

30 mins on cross trainer to finish up.

Dropping my calories down 100 from today.

Does anyone have any opinion on drinking BCAA's during workout? I've been using @Bodybuildingwarehouse 8:2.1 for few months, honestly because I like the taste, but I'm bit skint this month so was gonna do without, will it make any difference??


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Another good work out. I like deadlifts. Ive just ordered some m1t.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff, have you got a journal going?

Im gonna order some winny tomorrow as almost out of var, been advised to try winny as Im cutting so will give it a go.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah been doing one for a while. Done strong lifts. Madcow now doing wendler 531 with assistance exercises.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good stuff, have you got a journal going?
> 
> Im gonna order some winny tomorrow as almost out of var, been advised to try winny as Im cutting so will give it a go.


whats your cals looking like on this cut mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just dropped to 2600 today, trying to keep protein high


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just ran 2.75 miles, took 28 mins and burnt 386 calories apparently


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

what dose did you run m1t 10/20/30/30?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cant remember to be honest mate!!

Leg day last night, but had a really bad day at work so my heart just wasn't in it. Still, had to do something!

Squats - 20 x 20 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 60 kg

Leg press - 8 x 160kg, 8 x 240 kg, 8 x 290 kg

Standing calf raise - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 75 kg

Seated calf raise - 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 20 x 15 kg

Leg extension - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 85 kg, 6 x 110 kg.

Went for a walk with the wife afterwards and our pony, cleared my head a bit.

Anyway, Ive just quit my job so feel like a massive weight has been lifted!! More time to train now too while looking for a new job haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back to training hard today after a weekend away from it.

Went at 12.00 so the gym was very quiet, could get used to not working!

Shoulders & forearms:

3 sets of hanging leg raises

Wrist curls - 15 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg

3 sets of rope curls to failure

Side delt raises - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 16 x 7.5 kg (failure)

Bent over rear delt raise - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 12 x 7.5 kg (failure)

Side cable raise - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 15 kg, 15 x 10 kg (failure)

Front cable raise - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 35 kg

Upright row - 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 70 kg

Shoulder press - 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 92.5 kg, 6 x 112.5 kg (new PB)

Dumbbell Shrugs - 15 x 35 kg, 12 x 37.5 kg, 12 x 37.5 kg

Finished with 30 mins on cross trainer.

Went home, had some dinner then went out to see my mum for a bit. Then came home and went for a 3 mile run.

Stomach definitely looking flatter now, hopefully soon the "muffin tops" will start to shrink a bit.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Just dropped to 2600 today, trying to keep protein high


low carb or just normal calorie deficit?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just normal mate, although had a lasagne today so carbs are a bit high :laugh:

Gonna try to keep them a bit lower.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

3.27 mile run done. Another 1lb lost in weight too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did arms this afternoon.

Rope pulldown - 20 x 30 kg, 8 x 45 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 55 kg

Tricep pushdown - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 8 x 85 kg

Curls to head - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg

Single arm preachers curls - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 7 x 15 kg - just couldn't get the last rep up, was proper going red and roaring :laugh:

EZ skull crushers - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 6 x 32.5 kg

EZ curls - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 30 kg, 8 x 32.5 kg, 12 x 25 kg

Dumbell curls - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 22 x 10 kg (failure)

Overhead rope extension - 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 15 x 30 kg

Hammer curls - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 17.5 kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Done loads today!

Started off with 3 sets to failure on perfect ab machine

Incline press - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg, 8 x 80 kg

Bench press - 8 x 60 kg, 1 x 100 kg (struggled), 8 x 80 kg, 8 x 80 kg

Decline press - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 60 kg

Pec deck - 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 50 kg, 8 x 60 kg

Cable crossover - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 20 kg

Flat dumbbell fly - 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 22.5 kg

30 mins on cross trainer

Went out job hunting for a few hours, then did a 3 mile run and just got it under 30 mins, collapsed on the lawn afterwards lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yea and measured up this morning, dropped another 1 inch off my stomach


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Today was the first day off work where Ive actually been bored, as I was sat in most of the day waiting for my Musclefood delivery.

Still, got time to train my back.

Deadlifts - 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 8 x 150 kg

Lat pulldown - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 80 kg

Pulldown behind head - 8 x 55 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 70 kg

Bent over bar row - 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 70 kg

Seated low cable row - 8 x 57.5 kg, 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 72.5 kg, 20 x 30 kg

Hyperextensions - 3 sets of 8

Not going to get time to train tomorrow as Ive got 3 interviews, so wish me luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck with interviews mate. Great that you've got to that stage, people normally never even reply :lol:

What're they for if you don't mind we asking?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella. Car sales, Ive been applying for loads and been going round all the showrooms looking sharply dressed handing my CV out. There is no shortage of jobs out there, people who say there isn't any are the ones who are afraid to work hard.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Cheers fella. Car sales, Ive been applying for loads and been going round all the showrooms looking sharply dressed handing my CV out. There is no shortage of jobs out there, people who say there isn't any are the ones who are afraid to work hard.


Good on ya mate. I agree to a degree, but its just 85% of the time you don't hear back from people.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yea definitely, it's **** feeling when you hear nothing but there is deffo jobs out there.

Anyway, thanks! I will try to get a leg sesh in if there is time haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Oh yea definitely, it's **** feeling when you hear nothing but there is deffo jobs out there.
> 
> Anyway, thanks! I will try to get a leg sesh in if there is time haha


haha dedication


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So I had 3 days off training over the weekend and felt like I had been away for ages!

This morning I had a run, did 2.75 miles.

The went to the gym around 2pm, did legs. Was reading an article on FB this morning about building quads, it was saying Arnie did everything to failure and left squats / leg press til the end to proper burn out the quads and increase them building.

Hanging leg raise - 3 sets to failure.

All leg sets done to failure:

Standing calf raise - 50 kg x 25, 50 kg x 18?, 60 kg x 12

Leg curl - 20 kg x 32, 30 kg x 16, 30 kg x 9

Seated calf raise - 20 kg x 30, 20 kg x 22, 20 kg x 14

Leg extension - 35 kg x 28, 65 kg x 18, 70 kg x 12

Squats - 20 kg x 24, 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 8

Leg press - 160 kg x 12, 160 kg x 9, 160 kg x 6

30 mins on cross trainer.

Was proper sore at the end of it, felt great!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back & bi's this morning

Deadlifts - 10 x 20 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 100 kg, 8 x 140 kg

Lat pulldown - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 80 kg

Seated cable row - 12 x 50 kg, 8 x 57.5 kg, 8 x 72.5 kg

T-bar row - 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 60 kg, 8 x 60 kg

Dumbbell curls - 8 x 17.5 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg

Rope hammer curls - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 45 kg

Double cable to head curls - 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 20 kg

Seated preacher curl - 8 x 15 kg, 8 x 20 kg, 8 x 25 kg

30 mins on cross trainer.

Started on Winstrol today, 100 mg per day, got about a week left of anadrol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wednesday morning weigh in, no change in weight, waist measurement same but 1 inch loss from stomach.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just smashed chest & triceps.

3 sets to failure on perfect ab machine

Bench press - 16 x 60 kg, 12 x 80 kg, 12 x 80 kg, 1 x 100 kg

Incline press - 12 x 60 kg, 7 x 70 kg, 8 x 70 kg

Pec deck - 12 x 45 kg, 8 x 55 kg, 23 x 25 kg (failure)

Cable crossover - 8 x 25 kg, 8 x 25 kg, 18 x 15 kg (failure)

Tricep pushdown - 15 x 60 kg, 8 x 80 kg, 8 x 90 kg

Dumbbell kickback - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg

Dips - 3 sets to failure

30 mins on cross trainer


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Im trying to eat low carbs for a few days to see what difference it makes to my fat loss. Bloody hell its hard work!!

I was out for a bit longer than expected this evening and got home very hungry, wanted something to eat straight away and that is when I realise its not easy to just have something with no / low carbs! Had to fry up some pork steaks while I wait for my chicken to cook.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did shoulders and forearms today.

2 sets of leg raises to failure

Side lat cable raise - 10 x 10 kg, 10 x 10 kg, 10 x 10 kg

Front cable raise - 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 40 kg, 8 x 45 kg

Upright row - 8 x 65 kg, 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 80 kg

Shoulder press - 8 x 75 kg, 8 x 92.5 kg, 6 x 112.5 kg

Seated delt raise - 8 x 10 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg

Bent over rear delt raise - 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg, 8 x 12.5 kg

Dumbbell shrugs - 8 x 32.5 kg, 8 x 35 kg, 8 x 37.5 kg

Barbell wrist curls - 20 kg x 3 sets to failure

Rope wrist curls - 10 kg x 3 sets to failure

30 mins on cross trainer

I feel proper drained with having low carbs, it must take some getting used to!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did legs this morning, thats twice this week.

3 sets to failure on perfect ab machine

Squats - 20 x 20 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 10 x 60 kg, 8 x 60 kg

Leg press - 10 x 200 kg, 8 x 250 kg, 8 x 250 kg

Standing calf raise - 12 x 120 kg, 10 x 130 kg, 24 x 60 kg (failure)

Leg curl - 12 x 20 kg, 12 x 20 kg, 8 x 30 kg

Seated calf raise - 12 x 20 kg, 12 x 20 kg, 12 x 20 kg

Leg extension - 10 x 65 kg, 8 x 90 kg, 6 x 110 kg, 18 x 35 kg (failure)

Caught a glimpse of my calf's when doing seated raises and they looked proper skinny, got a bit depressed :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My Delts are very sore this morning, woke up a few times through the night and if I was led on my side it was sore,

Can't think what I did different apart from seated delt raise instead of standing, would it make much difference?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I got arms done this morning.

Reverse grip curls - 20 kg x 15, 25 kg x 15, 30 kg x 15

Overhead rope extension - 65 kg x 8, 70 kg x 8, 75 kg x 8

Pushdown rope extension - 50 kg x 8, 55 kg x 8, 60 kg x 8, dropset from 45 kg 50 5 kg - 5 reps on each weight then 5 kg to failure

Single arm OHP - 12.5 kg x 8, 12.5 kg x 8, 15 kg x 8

Hammer curls - 12.5 kg x 8, 15 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8, 20 kg x 8

Dumbbell curls - 15 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8, 20 kg x 8

EZ bar curls - 25 kg x 8, 25 kg x 8, 30 kg x 8

Preacher curls - 15 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8, 20 kg x 8, 5 kg to failure, think it was 20 reps

Dips - 3 sets of 8

Ive started to put a few training videos on my Instagram if anyone is interested, http://instagram.com/adztherat

I only do them when the gym is quiet though :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ill follow you mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive gone way over my calories today, like 1000 over :laugh:

Oh well, will use it as motivation and fuel, will train legs tomorrow and try to hit some PB's


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Just read the lot fella.top effort, good read,i particularly like the corn beef hash bit

Droppin from 33% to 20,s is some goin.

Take it to the next level. :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> Just read the lot fella.top effort, good read,i particularly like the corn beef hash bit
> 
> Droppin from 33% to 20,s is some goin.
> 
> Take it to the next level. :lol:


Thanks for dropping in mate! Yea I did alright with fat loss last year, now just got to become a beast slowly haha


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Adz said:


> Thanks for dropping in mate! Yea I did alright with fat loss last year, now just got to become a beast slowly haha


youll get there. Especially with that corn beef hash recipe.lol.

im gonna make that tonight.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just done legs. I asked the guy who owns the gym to watch my squats as I dont seem to get any stronger on them, he said my form is perfect so as long as Im keeping that correct just carry on and it will do my legs good.

So, here we go:

Leg raises - 3 sets to failure

Squats - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 15, 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 15

Leg press - 200 kg x 12, 240 kg x 8, 240 kg x 8, 120 kg x 20

Seated calf raise - 15 kg x 20, 20 kg x 15, drop set of 20 kg x 7, 15 kg x 7, 10 kg x 7, 5 kg x 20

Leg extension - 60 kg x 15, 85 kg x 12, 110 kg x 8, 45 kg x 15

Leg curl - 15 kg x 15, 30 kg x 8, 37.5 kg x 8

Standing calf raise - 50 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8, 50 kg x 12, 30 kg x 15

30 mins on cross trainer


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Could always mix it up one week and try 5x5 on squats mate, to break through the sticky patch


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea might do next week mate, just to see if it changes anything


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea might do next week mate, just to see if it changes anything


ive always preferred doing 3x5 or 5x5 on bigger compound movements such as DL's and squats, it always seems to help things move forward and good to take a change from the usual 3/4 sets of 8-12, but guess its all down to personal preference in the end


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in this morning, stomach and waist stayed the same but put 1 lb on.

Diet hasn't been great over the past week, been picking up caramel digestives a bit too often!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders and forearms done.

3 sets to failure on perfect ab bench

Shoulder press - 67.5 kg x 12, 90 kg x 12, 120 kg x 3 (new PB), 60 kg x 12

Side cable raise - 10 kg x 15, 10 kg x 15, 15 kg x 12

Front cable raise - 30 kg x 12, 40 kg x 12, 45 kg x 6 (new PB)

Upright row - 60 kg x 15, 75 kg x 12, 75 kg x 12

Rear delt flies on pec deck - 10 kg x 15, 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12

Seated delt raise with dumbbell - 12.5 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 12, 5 kg x 20

Shrugs - 80 kg x 15, 80 kg x 15, 80 kg x 15

Barbell wrist curl - 30 kg x 20, 30 kg x 20, 30 kg x 15

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets to failure

30 mins on cross trainer


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

And cos everyone loves pics.....

Shoulders were proper pumped, traps looked great in gym mirror










And post workout food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate and nice food porn!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Lookin good mate. Nice pressin that congrats on the pb.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest & Tri's today, but got to wait in for my BulkPowders delivery, should be at the gym now!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Boom, another good one nailed. Chest & tri's

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Flat bench - 20 kg x 20, 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8

Decline bench - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 10

Pec deck - 40 kg x 12, 45 kg x 10, 50 kg x 8

Cable crossover - 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 12, 25 kg x 12

Incline flies - 20 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 20

Cable pushdown - 70 kg x 10, 80 kg x 8, 85 kg x 8

Rope pushdown - 40 kg x 12, 50 kg x 12, 50 kg x 12, 30 kg x 20

Skull crusher - 30 kg x 12, 30 kg x 10, 30 kg x 8

30 mins on cross trainer.

Just had a plate of chicken & broccoli, new whey delivery turned up so should be able to keep my diet in check a bit better now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Another day where I felt Ive done well :thumbup1:

Back & Bi's

3 sets to failure on perfect ab bench

Deadlifts - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 140 kg x 3, 170 kg x 1

Lat pulldown - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, dropset 40 kg x 5, 35 kg x 5, 30 kg x 5, 25 kg x 5, 20 kg x 5, 15 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10

Closegrip pulldown - 45 kg x 12, 55 kg x 12, 65 kg x 8

Seated low cable row - 50 kg x 12, 65 kg x 12, 72.5 kg x 8

Seated hammer row - 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 12, 27.5 kg x 8

Concentration curl - 10 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 8

Hammer curls - 15 kg x 8, 15 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8

Preacher curl - 15 kg x 12, 17.5 kg x 12, 5 kg x 19 (failure)

30 mins incline walk - burnt 400 cals!!

Felt great in gym, when I was taking my t-shirt off I thought I saw faint outline of top abs and got excited :laugh: Realised Im still too fat to see them but still it motivated me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Another day where I felt Ive done well :thumbup1:
> 
> Back & Bi's
> 
> ...


Fùck abs lol

Good session there mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha abs would be nice but doubt I will ever have them, just want to get rid of these love handles then can get bulking again!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha abs would be nice but doubt I will ever have them, just want to get rid of these love handles then can get bulking again!


They'll go eventually mate, usually last place!

When do you plan on bulking again?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know, will just see how I get on with this cut. Going to Cuba in January so dont want to bulk too early and look fat on the beach :laugh:

As long as my fat is coming off slowly and my lifts are going up, I will carry it on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I dont know, will just see how I get on with this cut. Going to Cuba in January so dont want to bulk too early and look fat on the beach :laugh:
> 
> As long as my fat is coming off slowly and my lifts are going up, I will carry it on.


All natty mate? Or assisted....?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> All natty mate? Or assisted....?


100 mg winny per day, wife doesn't want me to go on the pins so staying on orals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> 100 mg winny per day, wife doesn't want me to go on the pins so staying on orals


Winny is lovely mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea seems to be going ok so far!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea seems to be going ok so far!


How much are you one mate?

I used SB ones and 30mg a day was great!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

D-hacks. Seem to be getting good pump on it and feeling stronger.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> D-hacks. Seem to be getting good pump on it and feeling stronger.


That's good mate! I didn't rate his var or winny.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Eaten far too much this weekend! Right macros's with lowish carbs, but just loads of everything :laugh:

Legs tomorrow morning, can't wait!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Leg day today for me too mate :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great one today, feel top of the world tonight, with sore legs :tongue:

Squats - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8

Leg press - 160 kg x 15, 210 kg x 12, 260 x 8

Seated calf raise - 20 kg done to failure, 3 sets, lost count of reps

Leg extension - 65 kg x 18, 90 kg x 12, 110 kg x 8, 45 kg to failure

Standing calf raise - 60 kg to failure, 3 sets

Leg curl - 25 kg, 30 kg, 37.5 kg all to failure

Best of all, I had an interview today and was offered the job on the spot. Start on wednesday :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well in mate! :thumb:

Where's it for?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Great one today, feel top of the world tonight, with sore legs :tongue:
> 
> Squats - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! Nice session too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers lads. Sales at Ford, looking forward to earning some decent cash


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Well done mate, I see you are still doing well and good luck on the new job.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella.

Been thinking, I'm gonna have less time to train now as will be working longer hours than before. I could get in 3 proper big sessions at gym and do all body parts, but then it might be 3 or 4 days without gym again, will this be ok? Or do you think it's worth getting some suspension straps and doing some body weight stuff at home, just to keep me going on days I'm struggling to get there?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers fella.
> 
> Been thinking, I'm gonna have less time to train now as will be working longer hours than before. I could get in 3 proper big sessions at gym and do all body parts, but then it might be 3 or 4 days without gym again, will this be ok? Or do you think it's worth getting some suspension straps and doing some body weight stuff at home, just to keep me going on days I'm struggling to get there?


Do PPL 3 times a week, simple mate.

Each big those days, maintenance none training days


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea that's a split I was thinking, it will be weird to not train for few days though as I've always trained 5 or 6 days a week lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea that's a split I was thinking, it will be weird to not train for few days though as I've always trained 5 or 6 days a week lol


It'll do you good no doubt mate, bet you'll be working 6 days a week too?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep and a few late evenings, so I guess I will be knackered


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yep and a few late evenings, so I guess I will be knackered


Exactly. So 3 big session will be ample mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright cheers fella!

Best get out of bed and go do chest & tri's :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Alright cheers fella!
> 
> Best get out of bed and go do chest & tri's :tongue:


PMSL. I've been already ya idle sod :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. I've been already ya idle sod :lol:


My gym doesn't open til 10 am mate, or else I would just train before work, would solve a few issues!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I do PPL 3 times a week mate, works great


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just got home, done chest & tri's

3 sets to failure on perfect ab bench

Flat bench - 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8

Incline bench - 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8, 80 kg x 6

Cable crossover - 15 kg x 15, 15 kg x 15, 20 kg x 12

Pec deck - 40 kg x 12, 45 kg x 12, 50 kg x 10

Rope pulldown - 45 kg x 15, 50 kg x 12, 55 kg x 8

Tricep pushdown - 70 kg x 12, 80 kg x 12, 90 kg x 8

Reverse hammer extension - 12.5 kg x 12, 15 kg x 8, 15 kg x 8

3 sets of dips to failure


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just got home, done chest & tri's
> 
> 3 sets to failure on perfect ab bench
> 
> ...


Nice work mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

2.75 mile run done, first early run Ive had for a few weeks, better get back into the routine.

Lost 3 lb this week too but no inches from stomach / waist.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> 2.75 mile run done, first early run Ive had for a few weeks, better get back into the routine.
> 
> Lost 3 lb this week too but no inches from stomach / waist.


Good lad!

It'll come mate, slowly slowly


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella.

Just food prepping now, gonna rock up first day at new job with 3 lunch boxes, 2 shakes and big bottle of water :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers fella.
> 
> Just food prepping now, gonna rock up first day at new job with 3 lunch boxes, 2 shakes and big bottle of water :laugh:


Starting today mate? Good luck!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

@Dan94 @R0BLET day went great guys, thanks very much! Only issue I found is there is only 1 little fridge for loads of people and I aint gonna fit my meals in there! So I have ordered an ISOBAG, so I can my meals cool in my car.

Finished at 5.30 too so I got a workout in too, back & bi's

Seated cable row - 40 kg x 15, 65 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8

Bent over T bar rows - 35 kg x 12, 50 kg x 10, 50 kg x 10

Lat pulldown - 55 kg x 12, 65 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8

Seated t bar row - 40 kg x 12, 45 kg x 12, 45 kg x 12

Reverse grip curls - 20 kg x 20, 25 kg x 20, 30 kg x 20

Concentration curls - 10 kg x 12, 10 kg x 12, 10 kg x 8

Hammer curls - 17.5 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8, 10 kg x 12

Cable to head curls - 10 kg x 8, 20 kg x 8, 20 kg x 8

Preacher curls - 15 kg x 7, 10 kg x 8, 5 kg x 15


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

nice work fella


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My Isobag arrived, looks very good quality. The tubs are a little smaller than normal but sure they will be ok


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got shoulders done tonight.

3 sets to failure on perfect ab bench

Side cable raise - 10 kg x 15, 15 kg x 15, 15 kg x 15

Front cable raise - 35 kg x 8, 35 kg x 8, 15 kg x 22 (failure)

Vertical row - 60 kg x 8, 70 kg x 8, 75 kg x 8

Seated delt raise - 10 kg x 15, 12.5 kg x 8, 12.5 kg x 8

Bent over rear lat raise - 12.5 kg x 15, 12.5 kg x 15, 12.5 kg x 15

Dumbbell shrugs - 35 kg x 12, 37.5 kg x 12, 37.5 kg x 12

Press - 90 kg x 12, 120 kg x 6, 40 kg x 18 (failure)

Traps felt great, they seem to be growing quite well at the moment, few people have mentioned them recently :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Day off work today so back & bi's :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back & bi's done.

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Deadlift - 60 kg x 12, 120 kg x 10, 150 kg x 5, 175 kg x 0 couldn't move it

Bent over row - 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8, 80 kg x 8

Lat pulldown - 55 kg x 12, 65 kg x 8, 70 kg x 8

Seated cable row - 40 kg x 12, 65 kg x 8, 72.5 kg x 8

Reverse grip curl - 20 kg x 20, 25 kg x 20, 30 kg x 12, 10 kg x 20

Concentration curl - 10 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 8, 12.5 kg x 8

Dumbbell curl - 15 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8

Hammer curl - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8

Preacher curl - 10 kg x 12, 15 kg x 10, 10 kg x 12, 5 kg x 30


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Over 60g of protein in there per serving!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning weigh in, 2 lbs down from last week.

Faster cardio done, just done 2.72 miles. Beautiful morning for it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Another run done this morning. On early finish today so will smash chest and tri's after work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Another run done this morning. On early finish today so will smash chest and tri's after work


Have a good one mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That was decent.

3 sets to failure on perfect ab bench

Incline bench - 20 kg x 15, 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8

Decline bench - 60 kg x 12, 65 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8

Cable crossover - 20 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10, 25 kg x 10

Tricep pushdown - 70 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8, 90 kg x 8

Flat DB flies - 17.5 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12, 22.5 kg x 8

Skull krushers - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 8, 35 kg x 6 - very nearly dropped it on my head on last bit, was struggling a bit 

Close grip press - 20 kg x 15, 40 kg x 12, 40 kg x 12

Dips - 3 sets to failure, last set with 20 kg chains


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ran 3.57 miles in the rain, very refreshing and my furthest yet.

Legs and shoulders tonight, gonna be knackered


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bit of food porn for breakfast


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Bit of food porn for breakfast


Someone had the heat too high on those eggs lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Me I burn the **** out of them haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Me I burn the **** out of them haha


Cook eggs on low heat mate, won't burn and you'll get a runny yoke with spot on whites


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great day at work today so went to the gym proper positive and ready to smash it, so did legs.

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Leg press - 170 kg x 15, 230 kg x 12, 270 kg x 8

Squats - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 7

Standing calf raise - 100 kg x 12, 70 kg x 12, drop set of 50 kg x 10, 40 kg x 10, 30 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10

Extensions - 45 kg x 15, 75 kg x 12, 100 kg x 4, 35 kg x 20 (failure)

Lying curl - 25 kg x 12, 30 kg x 12, 37.5 kg x 12

Seated calf raise - 20 kg x 15, 30 kg x 8, 20 kg x 18 (failure)

Proper burning quads on way out, felt great!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bit stiff this morning! Oh well, back & bi's in an hour


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back and bi's done

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Lat pull down behind head - 50 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8

Close grip pull down - 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 12, 75 kg x 12

Bent over t bar row - 40 kg x 12, 50 kg x 8, 60 kg x 8

Bent over DB row - 30 kg x 8, 35 kg x 8, 37.5 kg x 8

Incline DB curl - 10 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 8, 12.5 kg x 8

EZ bar curl - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 8, 35 kg x 8

DB Hammer curl across chest - 12.5 kg x 20, 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12

Reverse grip curl - 20 kg x 20, 25 kg x 20, 30 kg x 20

21's - 20 kg, 25 kg, 30 kg

Now for a shower and off out for a burger


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Back and bi's done
> 
> 3 sets of leg raises to failure
> 
> ...


Plenty done there mate!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea got it done in just over an hour so not bad, certainly felt good for it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in: 1 lb lost, stomach and waist same.

Surprised I lost any weight this week as I've been a bit **** with diet, including a big burger yesterday!

Gonna be on top of it now, got to keep away from biscuits!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A whole 1lb of steak made into 2 burgers, topped with cheese, onion rings and red pepper relish.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just done 3.57 miles run, managed it without a walking break too.

Starting some dbol today to run along side the winny, 60mg per day.

I'm at my lightest weight I've been for a while now and don't want to lose too much muscle and look skinny lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just done 3.57 miles run, managed it without a walking break too.
> 
> Starting some dbol today to run along side the winny, 60mg per day.
> 
> I'm at my lightest weight I've been for a while now and don't want to lose too much muscle and look skinny lol


 You going to jog on dbol mate - Beast. I can't even walk on the stuff the shin pumps are that bad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> You going to jog on dbol mate - Beast. I can't even walk on the stuff the shin pumps are that bad


X2 lol

100 yards and shins feel like hot knifes are in them !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just done 3.57 miles run, managed it without a walking break too.
> 
> Starting some dbol today to run along side the winny, 60mg per day.
> 
> I'm at my lightest weight I've been for a while now and don't want to lose too much muscle and look skinny lol


You won't lose any muscle on winny mate, so don't worry about that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest & tri's done tonight:

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Flat bench - 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 12, 100 kg x 3

Incline press - 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 7, 80 kg x 8, 40 kg x 16 (failure)

Pec deck - 40 kg x 12, 45 kg x 10, 50 kg x 6, drop set of 35 kg x 7, 30 kg x 7, 25 kg x 7, 20 kg x 7, 15 kg x 7, 10 kg x 20, 5 kg x 20

Cable crossover - 20 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 6

Rope pulldown - 45 kg x 12, 50 kg x 12, 55 kg x 8

Bar pushdown - 75 kg x 10, 90 kg x 6, 55 kg x 12, dropset of 35 kg x 5, 30 kg x 5, 25 kg x 5, 20 kg x 5, 15 kg x 20, 10 kg x 20

DB Kickbacks - 12.5 kg x 12, 17.5 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8

DB reverse hammer - 12.5 kg x 10, 12.5 kg x 8, 12.5 kg x 6 (failure)

Triceps unbeliveably pumped afterwards, felt amazing :clap:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

wont u gain water weight on dbol whilst cutting mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Im hoping the lower calories and loads of cardio will keep it down and keep me losing fat and maybe even gain a bit more muscle


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

2.72 mile run done. A little off the pace of yesterday but still 363 calories burnt before breakfast.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

You got a target weight on mind Adz or just going by the mirror?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just off the mirror mate. Will be happy when the love handles dont hang over sides of my shorts haha then will start slow bulk


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders and forearms blasted tonight:

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Superset of side felt raises into rear felt raises, 3 sets to failure at 12.5 kg DB

Front press - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 8, 40 kg x 17 (failure)

Front cable raise - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 8, 40 kg x 6 (failure)

Vertical row - 65 kg x 12, 75 kg x 10, 75 kg x 10

Shrugs on the rack - 80 kg x 16, 100 kg x 16, 100 kg x 12, 40 kg x 18 (failure)

Wrist curls (20 kg) then straight into rope curls - 3 sets to failure

Was just saying to the mrs, its weird as I look much bigger now at 13 stone than I did at 14 stone. Some of it in my head I suppose but she thinks I look bigger too as Im more defined as the fat comes off :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any before/after pics mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Any before/after pics mate?


Not proper ones mate, just the odd bits on Instagram but no decent poses or anything


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Was feeling very motivated this morning as I woke up and the fat across my stomach was feeling tighter, seems to be feeling better everyday now even if my weight and measurements aren't changing fast. Slow fat loss is better though right? Less chance of it coming back on easily?

Did 6 sets of pull ups to failure, changed grips a few times. Then after work I went out for a jog, did 2.75 miles in the sun. Felt nice, ran the last 3/4 mile with my top off and didnt feel fat :laugh:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Got shoulders done tonight.
> 
> 3 sets to failure on perfect ab bench
> 
> ...


Interesting shoulder routine, certainly different to mine, might throw a few bits into mine  When You say you press 90kg x 12 what sort of press we talking as that seems way out of sink with all your other lifts!

Oh and get jogging its nearly 6am


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella. I normally use shoulder press machine and lift like 120 kg, for a change last week I tried it on rack and it seemed much harder that's why it's lower.

Haven't jogged this morning, very tired....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

Back and bi's soon then off to tattoo studio for consultation about getting my chest piece finished off.

Gonna have to go in town to phone shop though as my iPhone isn't charging, don't know how I will cope without it for a day!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sure it's not the charger mate and not the phone?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tried 3 chargers lol it seems to charge when it feels like it. Decided to just manage with it and order an iPhone 6 tonight as it's up for renewal anyway


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got back & bi's done this morning.

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Deadlift - 90 kg x 12, 120 kg x 8, 120 kg x 6, 160 kg x 1

Low cable rows - 50 kg x 12, 65 kg x 10, 80 kg x 8

Lat pulldown - 55 kg x 12, 65 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8

Bent over row - 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8, 75 kg x 8

Hammer curl - 30 kg x 10, 35 kg x 8, 37.5 kg x 8

DB curl - 15 kg x 8, 15 kg x 8, 7.5 kg x 16 (failure)

Cable to head curl - 20 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10, 25 kg x 10

21's - 15 kg, 20 kg, 25 kg

Wrist curls straight into rope curls - 3 sets to failure

Was ****ed afterwards, had to sit in reception for a few minutes before tackling the stairs :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in - lost 1lb and 1/2 inch off my waist.

So stats are:

13 stone

Waist - 35.5 in

Stomach - 36 in

Very happy with my cut this time as seem to be keeping most of my muscle and strength. Just shows how much it helps to read about the diet side of things properly!

Chest & tri's tonight :thumbup1:

Have a good day!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Weekly weigh in - lost 1lb and 1/2 inch off my waist.
> 
> So stats are:
> 
> ...


Good work mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well in mate 

How's the job going?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Well in mate
> 
> How's the job going?


Its going well mate thanks, just long hours but once I get good at it I should be earning quite a bit more than I was in last job. You found something yet?

Just got home from chest & tri's.

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Incline press - 20 kg x 20, 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 12, 90 kg x 6 (new PB)

Cable crossover - 20 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 10

Pec deck - 40 kg x 10, 45 kg x 8, 25 kg to failure

Incline DB fly - 20 kg x 10, 20 kgx 10, 22.5 kg x 8

Overhead DB press - 30 kg x 10, 35 kg x 7, 22.5 kg x 15

EZ bar skull crusher - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 8, 37.5 kg x 8

Cable pushdown - 65 kg x 20, 75 kg x 10, 75 kg x 10, dropset of 40 kg x 10, 35 kg x 10, 30 kg x 10, 25 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10, 40 kg x 10

3 sets of dips to failure

Rope pulldown - 50 kg x 10, 40 kg x 10, dropset of 30 kg x 10, 25 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10

Now having a coffee and a few caramel digestives :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Its going well mate thanks, just long hours but once I get good at it I should be earning quite a bit more than I was in last job. You found something yet?
> 
> Just got home from chest & tri's.
> 
> ...


Good to hear mate. :thumb: Car sales wasn't it?

Nah not yet, pretty ****ty. Job centre wants me to apply for some stupid warehouse work experience at 6am Mon-Fri. Can fúck right off, work experience is meant for people who've been unemployed for a few months/years and need to fill the gap on their long period of unemployment on their CV!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha yea I wouldn't fancy that. Hope you find something quick! Yea Im in car sales, standing around in a shirt and tie lying to people :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha yea I wouldn't fancy that. Hope you find something quick! Yea Im in car sales, standing around in a shirt and tie lying to people :laugh:


Its stupid. I want a job, not stupid work experience which "could" lead to a Christmas temp job. Load of shít :laugh: .

You know much about cars then or done anything similar in the past? Or just learning as you go?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I know cars inside out mate, used to manage a petrol station and in last job I did marketing and bit of sales for a supercar dealer.

**** loads to learn about sales though!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea I know cars inside out mate, used to manage a petrol station and in last job I did marketing and bit of sales for a supercar dealer.
> 
> **** loads to learn about sales though!


Had any big sales yet? :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Only 1 sale haha need to get selling a few to earn commission!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekend off work, the wife sent me out food shopping while she cleaned up so of course I ended up in the gym :laugh:

Quick shoulders blast.

Seated press - 60 kg x 20, 85 kg x 12, 100 kg x 6, 60 kg x 20

Side cable raise - 10 kg x 12, 15 kg x 10, 15 kg x 12

Front cable raise - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 12, 40 kg x 12

Vertical row - 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 12, 75 kg x 10

DB side felt raise straight into bent over rear felt raise - 12.5 kg x 12 x 3 sets

Shrugs - 100 kg x 16, 140 kg x 16, 140 kg x 10

Then went shopping, got loads of minced steak, chicken, some pollock and a bag of potatoes to try out the curried potatoes recipe from @PHMG


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

My potatoes are becoming pretty famous lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> My potatoes are becoming pretty famous lol.


I tried it a few days ago with new potatoes and burnt the hell out of them, so gonna try it with full size this time :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today and working late tomorrow so can't train til Tuesday, will have a run tomorrow though.

Keep feeling like I should start bulking again :innocent: its so much easier!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think everyone prefers bulking mate :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

It doesn't help Im currently watching Lawless and feeling quite small compared to Tom Hardy :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> It doesn't help Im currently watching Lawless and feeling quite small compared to Tom Hardy :laugh:


F.ucking love that film. Tom Hardy nails the role.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg & tri's done this morning, best leg workout Ive had in ages! Proper concentrated on burning them out as much as possible.

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Squats - 20 kg x 10, 60 kg x 15, 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 6

Leg press - 200 kg x 8, 160 kg x 10, 120 kg x 12, 80 kg x 14, 40 kg x 16

Standing calf raise - 70 kg x 15, 90 kg x 15, 60 kg x 20

Lying leg curl - 30 kg x 15, 37.5 kg x 12, 37.5 kg x 12

Leg extension - 70 kg x 15, 90 kg x 10, 100 kg x 8, dropset of 50 kg x 5, 45 kg x 5, 40 kg x 5, 35 kg x 5, 30 kg x 5, 30 kg x 5, 25 kg x 5, 20 kg x 5

One arm OHP - 12.5 kg x 15, 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 15

Tri kickback - 15 kg x 12, 17.5 kg x 10, 17.5 kg x 10

Skull crusher - 30 kg x 15, 35 kg x 10, 35 kg x 10

Bar pushdown - 65 kg x 15, 75 kg x 12, 90 kg x 12

Rope pulldown - 50 kg x 15, 40 kg x 15, 30 kg x 10, 20 kg x 15


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning weigh in, weight the same at 13 stone but dropped 1.5 inch off waist and 1 inch off stomach, that's a good week!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning weigh in, weight the same at 13 stone but dropped 1.5 inch off waist and 1 inch off stomach, that's a good week!


Very good week


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I've not done any cardio for over a week


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning weigh in, weight the same at 13 stone but dropped 1.5 inch off waist and 1 inch off stomach, that's a good week!


Nice work mate! 

Good read this!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella, good to have you reading it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders and chest blasted tonight

Shoulder press - 45 kg x 15, 85 kg x 12, 92.5 kg x 12, 112.5 kg x 8

DB side delt raise straight into bent over rear delts - 12.5 kg x 12 - 3 sets

Vertical row - 65 kg x 12, 75 kg x 10, 75 kg x 10

Front cable raise - 25 kg x 12, 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 8

Incline press - 20 kg x 15, 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 12, 75 kg x 8

Incline DB fly - 20 kg x 12, 22.5 kg x 8, 22.5 kg x 7

Cable crossover - 20 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 10

Shrugs on smith machine - 80 kg x 20, 100 kg x 12, 100 kg x 12

Pec deck - 35 kg x 20, 45 kg x 12, 50 kg x 8

Shoulders are definitely becoming my best feature I think, getting a decent shape to them. Just put 8 big chicken thighs in the oven, need a good feed :tt2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Shoulders and chest blasted tonight
> 
> Shoulder press - 45 kg x 15, 85 kg x 12, 92.5 kg x 12, 112.5 kg x 8
> 
> ...


Nice shoulder pressing mate! Machine?

I'm píss poor at shoulder press lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nice shoulder pressing mate! Machine?
> 
> I'm píss poor at shoulder press lol


Yea one with the flat plates by your side. I reckon I could do 120 kg next week but may need someones help to lift it off start position.

I need to get some recent pics of my shape when I can get the wife to do them (and when Im having a day where I look ok)


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Shoulders and chest blasted tonight
> 
> Shoulder press - 45 kg x 15, 85 kg x 12, 92.5 kg x 12, 112.5 kg x 8
> 
> ...


Chicken thighs are fcuking lovely. Marinaded?

Top workout mate. Strong weights. Always found big presses meant big shoulders!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Chicken thighs are fcuking lovely. Marinaded?
> 
> Top workout mate. Strong weights. Always found big presses meant big shoulders!!


Yea hot & spicy, got them from local butchers.

Cheers fella, thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chicken sounds very nice mate! Agree with the others, impressive pressing :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Dan :tongue:

Got back & bi's / forearms done tonight, another big session.

Close grip lat pulldown - 40 kg x 15, 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8

Deadlifts - 90 kg x 15, 120 kg x 12, 172.5 kg x 0 (got it off floor but couldn't finish it), 60 kg x 20

Bent over T-bar row - 40 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8

Seated cable row - 40 kg x 15, 65 kg x 8, 80 kg x 8

Preacher curl - 10 kg x 15, 15 kg x 8, 5 kg x 22 (failure)

Concentration curl - 10 kg x 12, 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8

Hammer curls across chest - 10 kg x 15, 12.5 kg x 8, 12.5 kg x 8

Reverse grip curls - 20 kg x 20, 25 kg x 20, 30 kg x 20

Barbell wrist curl straight into rope wrist curls - 30 kg to failure then 7.5 kg to failure

21's - 15 kg, 20 kg, 25 kg, 20 kg, 15 kg, 10 kg

Home to a big bowl of high protein chilli with ghost pepper (gonna burn in the morning!!) and now messing about with new iPhone 6 :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You like the iPhone6? I have a 4s atm, should get 5s next month when contract ends.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea its brilliant mate, big step forward from the 5


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had 3 rest days, itching to get back on it today. Gonna do shoulders and legs.

Just had a nice rump steak and fried egg for breakfast, got the same for dinner :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Todays workout done.

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Side DB delt raises straight into bent over rear delts - 3 sets to failure with 12.5 kg

Side cable raise - 10 kg x 15, 15 kg x 12, 20 kg x 10

Vertical row - 65 kg x 12, 70 kg x 12, 75 kg x 7

Front cable raise - 20 kg x 12, 30 kg x 12, 40 kg x 6

Smith machine shrugs - 80 kg x 20, 100 kg x 10, 100 kg x 10, 60 kg x 20

Squats - 60 kg x 15, 60 kg x 15, 60 kg x 10

Leg press - 180 kg x 15, 220 kg x 10, 140 kg x 12, 90 kg x 15, 40 kg x 20

Standing calf raise - 35 kg x 15, 45 kg x 15, 25 kg x 15, 15 kg x 15

Lying leg curl - 37.5 kg x 15, 45 kg x 8, 45 kg x 8

Leg extension - 60 kg x 15, 90 kg x 10, 110 kg x 8, 50 kg x 10, 45 kg x 10, 40 kg x 10, 35 kg x 10, 30 kg x 10, 20 kg x 25

Went on sun bed afterwards and then got fish and chips for dinner :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, no change.

Diet hasn't been great this week so just glad I haven't put any fat back on after last weeks decent progress.

Got to make myself be stricter with diet now and need to get back doing some cardio! Ordered a hi-vis running vest so I can get back out in the mornings, hopefully that will be here today.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Got myself the 6 plus mate, its a monster 

Top workouts mate, great amount of volume :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers bud. I like doing the big workouts, feels like the more I punish the muscles the better they will grow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers bud. I like doing the big workouts, feels like the more I punish the muscles the better they will grow


Don't know why I did the lol I meant :thumb: haha.

Love abit of volume myself after years of doing low volume I'm starting to see how good higher volume is!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't even notice the lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back & bi's done tonight.

Wide grip lat pulldown - 30 kg x 20, 60 kg x 12, 65 kg x 8, 70 kg x 7

Close grip pulldown - 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 8, 70 kg x 8

Seated cable row - 50 kg x 12, 65 kg x 10, 80 kg x 5

Seated t-bar row - 20 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12, 22.5 kg x 10

Hammer curl - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 12, 37.5 kg x 10

DB curl - 15 kg x 10, 17.5 kg x 8, 17.5 kg x 8

Preacher curl - 10 kg x 12, 15 kg x 8, 5 kg x 16 (failure)

Reverse grip curl - 20 kg x 20, 25 kg x 15, 15 kg x 20

21's - 25 kg, 20 kg, 15 kg, 10 kg

You may laugh, but for the first time ever when doing 21's, a vein was popping out a bit on my bicep :laugh: Ive always carried too much fat to have any sort of vascularity, so its a big sign to me that my progress is going the right way.

Really hungry tonight so currently having a bowl of oats while I wait for the wife to get home so I can start chicken thighs for tea


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

And a pic, cos I don't have enough in this journal


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Always cool when veins start popping out of places you haven't seen before


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Always cool when veins start popping out of places you haven't seen before


Haha too right!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good progress mate, keep it up.

I've been following some of your progress on Instagram too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella, I upload much more pics on there, in between the cat pics :tongue:


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Still going good mate I see


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

jjdlennon said:


> Still going good mate I see


Certainly trying fella


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day and 12 hour shift today, booooooooo.

On the plus side, the wife is starting the gym on Monday, so that should keep me off treat meals at home and help focus my diet better, as I will be helping her with hers.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Keep up the hard work it pays off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> Keep up the hard work it pays off


Thanks mate, good to have you reading mine!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Diet has been spot on today, got some green tea on way to work and came home to the wife making a really good healthy bolagnese...










Just got to keep up this healthy eating for the next 4 months.....

Hi-vis running vest arrived today so can get back out doing fasted cardio tomorrow morning


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

2.5 mile run done, felt great to be back out doing the AM cardio.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> 2.5 mile run done, felt great to be back out doing the AM cardio.


Fair play mate, I can't run to save my life :lol:

Did 30 minutes walking this morning tho


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Fair play mate, I can't run to save my life :lol:
> 
> Did 30 minutes walking this morning tho


I'm not great at it, run most of the way and power walk some of it.

Sets you up nicely for the day though doesn't it.

Chest & tri's tonight too.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest & tri's done

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Incline bench - 20 kg x 12, 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 8, 90 kg x 6

Decline bench - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 10, 60 kg x 8

Pec deck - 35 kg x 15, 45 kg x 12, 25 kg x 20

Incline DB fly - 20 kg x 12, 22.5 kg x 8, 22.5 kg x 8

Skull crusher - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 8, 35 kg x 8

Reverse hammer DB - 10 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 8, 12.5 kg x 8

Bar pushdown - 65 kg x 15, 75 kg x 12, 75 kg x 12

Rope pulldown - 40 kg x 12, 50 kg x 12, 30 kg x 5, 25 kg x 5, 20 kg x 5, 15 kg x 5, 10 kg x 20

Rope ab crunch - 5 sets of 20 with weights going up to 60 kg

Felt proper pumped, got home and as was getting changed the wife said stand still while I take a pic :laugh: Looks alright so have done a comparison pic, will upload in a min


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

About 20 months progress here, I was a right fat **** before haha


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Adz said:


> About 20 months progress here, I was a right fat **** before haha


Big improvement. You look younger as well.

nice journal as well.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Solid transformation there mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Solid transformation there mate


Cheers fella. I dont like putting pics of myself on here as I feel small compared to most, but proper happy with how I look in that one and its a big inspiration for me to push even harder


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Great transformation there mate good work :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent work mate !!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

3.25 mile run done.

Was bloody cold out there, should have had a hoody on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Day off today, Trafford Centre with the wife. Cant remember last time we went there and actually had money to spend :laugh:

Will fit in back & bi's tonight though :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great day in Trafford today, spent a lot!

Anyway got chest done tonight:

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Flat bench - 20 kg x 20, 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 8, 80 kg x 8

Pec deck - 30 kg x 15, 40 kg x 12, 50 kg x 8 - each done with 2 second pause when in and slow release

Incline bench - 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 10, 80 kg x 10, 40 kg x 15, 40 kg x 15 - last 2 sets done quick as I could, really tried to burn the muscle out and get big pump

Incline DB fly - 20 kg x 12, 22.5 kg x 10, 22.5 kg x 10

4 sets of rope crunches going up to 65 kg - 20 reps per set

Cable crossover - 20 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 8

Got some clen to start in the morning to help shifting last bits of stomach fat, so going up with winny a bit too :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all!

2.7 mile run just completed and took 40 mcg of clen, should be a nice warm day at work haha

Weekly weigh in, lost 1lb and stomach and waist no change, though I feel slimmer.

Had one of those days yesterday where I feel small, more motivation to keep smashing it.

Shoulders and tri's tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

The clen kicked my ass at work, was shaking quite a bit and had a headache, must be working then!

Did shoulders & tri's after work:

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Shoulder press - 35 kg x 15, 90 kg x 10, 120 kg x 3

Vertical row - 65 kg x 12, 75 kg x 8, 75 kg x 8

DB front raise - 12.5 kg x 8, 15 kg x 8, 15 kg x 7

Side DB felt raise - 12.5 kg x 8, 15 kg x 8, 15 kg x 8

DB kickbacks - 15 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10

Rope OH extension - 50 kg x 10, 65 kg x 8, 70 kg x 8

Rope pulldown - 40 kg x 12, 50 kg x 10, dropset of 30 kg x 5, 25 kg x 5, 20 kg x 5, 15 kg x 5, 10 kg x 10 - was in agony at end of that!

Bar pushdown - 50 kg x 10, 70 kg x 8, 80 kg x 8

Rope pulldown crunch - 3 sets of 20 weights up to 65 kg

Shrugs - 60 kg x 20, 100 kg x 15, 100 kg x 15

Went to order some Assault as Im running low and BBW were out of stock, so ordered Kill It instead, will report how it is :tongue:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuk me Adz your workouts look brutal think I'd throw up on that volume. Fair play, It's working - wouldmarry/10


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Fuk me Adz your workouts look brutal think I'd throw up on that volume. Fair play, It's working - wouldmarry/10


Cheers bro.

Its took me years to realise, Im naturally small so I aint going to get anywhere unless I give it everything Ive got.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> Its took me years to realise, Im naturally small so I aint going to get anywhere unless I give it everything Ive got.


You wont be able to throw shop lifters about either if you let things slide


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

:laugh::laugh:

Yea, dont have to worry about them in new job! Can push the other salesmen around though :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No energy for a run this morning so having a rest day, really needed a good sleep


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> No energy for a run this morning so having a rest day, really needed a good sleep


Lazy fuk


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha yea, should have just gone out door and done it really


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not sleeping very well off this clen, hopefully get used to it.

Anyway, did 2 mile run this morning and now having a giant protein pancake with zero calorie blueberry spread


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Not sleeping very well off this clen, hopefully get used to it.
> 
> Anyway, did 2 mile run this morning and now having a giant protein pancake with zero calorie blueberry spread


When are you taking the last one mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No later than 10am, was seeing how I felt when got to work and having another if I needed it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No later than 10am, was seeing how I felt when got to work and having another if I needed it.


Smash them in first thing and see if that helps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back & bi's done tonight, felt amazingly pumped going into the gym for some reason, delts in particular felt tight as foook

3 sets leg raises to failure

Deadlifts on shrug machine - 60 kg x 15, 100 kg x 12, 130 kg x 10

T-bar row - 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 12, 27.5 kg x 10

Low cable row - 50 kg x 12, 72.5 kg x 10, 30 kg x 22

Lat wide pulldown - 50 kg x 10, 60 kg x 10, 70 kg x 6

Preacher curls - 10 kg x 15, 10 kg x 15, 5 kg x 15 - got a massive pain down my left forearm half way through these, hurting when I had my arm extended with palm facing out so didnt go mega heavy for rest of workout, just went for pump instead

Rope hammer curls - 20 kg x 15, 30 kg x 15, 35 kg x 12, 15 kg x 10

Concentration curls - 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 5, 10 kg x 5

DB curls - 15 kg x 8, 15 kg x 7, 15 kg x 7, 7.5 kg x 20

Felt great at the end but forearm still sore, god knows why!

Making a big heaping pot of chilli now :tongue:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Back & bi's done tonight, felt amazingly pumped going into the gym for some reason, delts in particular felt tight as foook
> 
> 3 sets leg raises to failure
> 
> ...


Curling with palms facing straight up isnt really a natural movement u considered using an EZ bar you may get on better


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sore forearm...... Someone's been power wànking !!!

Good session mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Curling with palms facing straight up isnt really a natural movement u considered using an EZ bar you may get on better


I do use an EZ bar some weeks, tend to switch it about week to week.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Sore forearm...... Someone's been power wànking !!!
> 
> Good session mate


:laugh: I knew someone would say that!

Cheers fella


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Slept much better last night, no random muscle spasms waking me up haha up the dosage a bit today


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Slept much better last night, no random muscle spasms waking me up haha up the dosage a bit today


What you cycling mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> What you cycling mate?


Clen, was a bit much the first 2 days but seem better since then


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Clen, was a bit much the first 2 days but seem better since then


Never fancied clen sounds like it has anxiety / pannic attack written all over it. Do not run any test or anything?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nah man, the Mrs don't want me to do injections so just doing orals, running winny at the moment to keep muscle on while cutting


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

The mrs has joined a gym, well leisure centre, cos she doesn't want to come the BB gym with me. She has asked me to go with her on Sunday as its my rare weekend off work and show her how to do some stuff, so we are gonna train legs. Gonna give her some MP Assault before we go too :laugh: We will be crawling out as I haven't done legs for 2 weeks

Just been doing some pull ups on my door bar, did some leg raises where I lift my feet above my head, my god can feel that in my abs!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, day off work today so loads to do. Food shopping soon, then off to get some work done on my chest tattoo at 11am, then need to get back & bi's done later on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning guys, day off work today so loads to do. Food shopping soon, then off to get some work done on my chest tattoo at 11am, then need to get back & bi's done later on.


Tuesday off work means one thing.... You're working this weekend lol

What's the tattoo mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Tuesday off work means one thing.... You're working this weekend lol
> 
> What's the tattoo mate?


Its my weekend off this week wooooooooo going to a fitness expo in Manchester.

Ive got a big chest piece which is half done, 2 sugar skulls with roses round them. Haven't touched it for like 18 months but really needs finishing before Jan so I look hot on the beach :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Its my weekend off this week wooooooooo going to a fitness expo in Manchester.
> 
> Ive got a big chest piece which is half done, 2 sugar skulls with roses round them. Haven't touched it for like 18 months but really needs finishing before Jan so I look hot on the beach :laugh:


Oh lol.

Sounds a good one mate, I've been after a full sleeve for a few years now but can't decide at all!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive got loads more planned, but they cost a fortune! Going to start a themed leg sleeve after Jan, that will be amazing when its done.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well my tattoo got cancelled at last friggin minute, I was literally looking for a space near the shop when they called me to say the artist is off sick today, re-booked it for 2 weeks time.

Oh well, had more time to do a decent back & bi's session.

Had some Kill It pre-workout, pretty good but not as good as Assault.

Anyway&#8230;.

Deadlifts - 20 kg x 10, 100 kg x 12, 140 kg x 10, 180 kg x 4 (new PB)

Bent over row - 60 kg x 10, 70 kg x 8, 75 kg x 8

Close grip pulldown - 55 kg x 10, 65 kg x 8, dropset of 40 kg x 5, 35 kg x 5, 30 kg x 5, 25 kg x 5, 15 kg x 5, 10 kg x 5

T-bar row - 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 10, 25 kg x 10

Preacher curl - 10 kg x 12, 15 kg x 8, 5 kg x 18

DB curl - 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12

EZ bar curl - 30 kg x 8, 30 kg x 7, 30 kg x 6 - struggled with that today for some reason??

Rope hammer curl - 25 kg x 12, 30 kg x 10, 15 kg x 16 (failure)

Reverse grip curl - 20 kg x 16, 25 kg x 12, 15 kg x 18

21's - 25 kg, 15 kg, 10 kg, 10 kg

Went to meet my dad after as he wanted help moving a machine, turned out we had to carry an air-hockey table down a flight of stairs mg: His boss gave me £40 for it though, result


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

God only knows how u get through that much volume without barfing. Savage workout


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

That is a pretty epic amount of volume. how long does it take you to get through that lot?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> God only knows how u get through that much volume without barfing. Savage workout


Haha probably sounds worse than it is, always shattered when I leave though



BettySwallocks said:


> That is a pretty epic amount of volume. how long does it take you to get through that lot?


Hour and half, something like that, flies by mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Good work on deadlift PB mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Good work on deadlift PB mate


Thanks pal!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just done a 2.67 mile run and done weekly weigh in.

Lost 6kb this week!! Plus .5 inch off waist and 1 inch off stomach.

Weighed myself 3 times to be sure. Now I'm currently 12 stone 5, I don't really want to go any lighter than this. I already feel small, but still need some more fat to come off.

So, advice needed. Is it worth bumping calories up 200 in hope to help keep muscle, or carry on the steady course til I'm happy with fat levels??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Smashed chest and tri's tonight, been in a high all day because of my weigh in so felt full of energy.

3 sets of leg raises to failure

Incline press - 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 8, 90 kg x 6

Decline press - 60 kg x 15, 65 kg x 8, 65 kg x 8

Cable crossover - 20 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10, 25 kg x 8

EZ bar push down - 70 kg x 12, 85 kg x 8, dropset of 40 kg down to 10 kg 5 reps each then 10 in 10 kg

Rope pull down - 40 kg x 10, 50 kg x 8, dropset of 30 kg down to 10 kg 5 reps each and 10 on 10 kg

Incline DB fly - 20 kg x 8, 20 kg x 8, 22.5 kg x 7

Reverse hammer DB - 10 kg x 7, 10 kg x 7, 12.5 kg x 6

3 sets of dips to failure


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today, well I say rest but I'm working 12 hours.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Rest day today, well I say rest but I'm working 12 hours.....


Rest day, REST DAY!! Who has a rest day?!

Lol

Enjoy mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Rest day, REST DAY!! Who has a rest day?!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Enjoy mate


I know, crap aren't they???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I know, crap aren't they???


Guilt kicks in quickly lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I like Friday, early finish at work, decent gym session and chilli for tea.

Doing shoulders and biceps later, have a good one guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great session tonight, did shoulders and biceps:

Side cable raise - 10 kg x 15, 15 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10

Vertical row - 65 kg x 10, 75 kg x 10, 35 kg x 15

Shoulder press - 67.5 kg x 12, 90 kg x 10, 112.5 kg x 6

Side DB felt raise - 10 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10

Concentration curl - 10 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10

One arm preacher - 10 kg x 10, 12.5 kg x 7, 12.5 kg x 7

Rope hammer curl - 20 kg x 15, 25 kg x 15, 30 kg x 13

EZ bar curl - 20 kg x 15, 25 kg x 15, 30 kg x 12

Shrugs - 60 kg x 20, 80 g x 10, 100 kg x 10


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys! Weekend off work, so off to the Manchester Fitness Expo today with the wife, will take pics if anything interesting there. No doubt it will inspire me to work harder if it's full of people much bigger than me haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well the fitness expo yesterday was a pile of dog crap, had seen everything in 15 mins. Got some decent joggers for the gym though and we had a nice dinner in Trafford Centre so the day wasn't all lost.

Going to the leisure centre today with the wife, going to train legs and tri's with her, should be great fun!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a great workout, the wife really enjoyed it too, though I doubt she will be walking tomorrow lol

10 mins steady uphill walking

Squats - 4 sets of 15

Standing calf raise - 4 sets of 15

Leg press - 4 sets of 12

Leg curl - 4 sets of 15

Leg extension - 3 sets of 15 then a dropset

Reverse hammer DB - 3 sets of 12

Skull crusher - 3 sets of 10

Bar push down - 3 sets of 12

Rope pull down - 3 sets of 12 then 1 dropset

Didn't really pay attention to weights as most of it was machines and different resistance to what I'm used to, just kept it heavy as I could.

For squats we had to use a DB as no squat rack!! Could feel it much more in quads though, aching like mad now and wifey nearly threw up after leg press 

Off out soon for a birthday meal so I'm having my first cheat meal in almost a month, expect food porn pics.....,.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Enjoy the well earned cheat meal


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like a good time mate. Enjoy the cheat meal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In for the food porn !!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't go overboard with food, just enough for it to be a treat


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Upping my calories slightly today, just 250 per day.

Reason being, I lost 6lbs last week and I think that's way too much for a week, got to be muscle loss in there.

And the wife took a few pics of me training yesterday and I look skinny as **** in them, arms look ****!!

Would be nice to have abs, but not at the cost of looking like a noob everywhere else


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Adz said:


> Upping my calories slightly today, just 250 per day.
> 
> Reason being, I lost 6lbs last week and I think that's way too much for a week, got to be muscle loss in there.
> 
> ...


This is why I fail every time I cut, it's all in the mind, but it is brutal feeling like a skinny cvnt when all the efforts been put in to try and stop that.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Horrible ain't it? I haven't lost much strength so I know the muscle is there, just don't want to be tiny haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys, back & bi's today, gonna give it 110% and not leave til I'm in pain. **** this feeling small!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Upping my calories slightly today, just 250 per day.
> 
> Reason being, I lost 6lbs last week and I think that's way too much for a week, got to be muscle loss in there.
> 
> ...


Good call mate.... 6lbs is a huge loss!!

What form of macro are them 250kcals??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Added 35g protein in and 10g fats, try to keep carbs under 130 per day. I let myfitnesspal work out the split, think it's set to 45% protein and 30% fats


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a great session, had 2 scoops of Assualt before I went.

3 sets of crunches to failure (2 sets weighted)

Bent over 1 arm DB row - 25 kg x 12, 35 kg x 12, 37.5 kg x 10

Seated cable row - 50 kg x 12, 65 kg x 12, 80 kg x 7

Straight arm lat pulldown - 25 kg x 12, 35 kg x 8, 45 kg x 8 - Never done these before, saw them on a Rich Piana video yesterday and he said they are great for targeting lats, so gave them a go

Bent over T-bar row - 40 kg x 12, 50 kg x 12, 55 kg x 10

Incline DB curls - 7.5 kg x 12, 10 kg x 10, 10 kg x 7

Rope hammer curl - 25 kg x 12, 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 12

EZ bar cable curl - 25 kg x 15, 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 12, dropset of 25 kg x 5, 20 kg x 5, 15 kg x 5, 10 kg x 5, 5 kg x 10

Cable to head curls - 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12, 10 kg x 15

30 mins steady uphill walk

Was seeing stars when finished cardio, properly shattered!

Also, training pic&#8230;.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in:

Wright stayed the same, waist the same, lost 1/2 inch off stomach.

Heavy one tonight, chest and shoulders


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

That's one focused face lol

Good work mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella, yea surprised I didnt look more stupid haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic session tonight, felt strong as **** for some reason so again pushed myself to my limits.

2 scoops of Kill It before I got there

Hammer strength chest press - 40 kg x 15, 80 kg x 12, 90 kg x 6

Flat DB flies - 20 kg x 15, 22.5 kg x 12, 22.5 kg x 12

Pec deck - 40 kg x 15, 50 kg x 12, 30 kg x 25

Cable crossover - 20 kg x 12, 25 kg x 10, 15 kg x 15

Side DB delt raise - 12.5 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 12, 15 kg x 10

Bent over rear delt - 12.5 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 12

Front raise using a plate - 15 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10

Side cable raise - 10 kg x 12, 10 kg x 12, 15 kg x 10

Shrugs - 100 kg x 20, 120 kg x 20, 130 kg x 10

30 mins steady on stair climber

Again, was shaking when finished and had to have a flapjack before I attempted to drive home lol really enjoying pushing to the limits


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Incredible volume mate :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Incredible volume mate :laugh:


The only way dude haha

Rest day today, depressing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gonna try to get out of work early today and get legs / triceps done.

Will do some cardio too, not much more fat to come off now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't do legs tonight as Ive been sat in traffic for like 5 hours today, just wanted to get home and eat my tea :laugh:

So just did abs, triceps and cardio.

3 sets of leg raises to failure

3 sets of crunches

3 sets of abdominal twists

Overhead DB press - 30 kg x 12, 35 kg x 12, 40 kg x 10

DB kickback - 15 kg x 12, 17.5 kg x 12, 17.5 kg x 12

EZ pushdown - 70 kg x 12, 85 kg x 12, 100 kg (stack) x 4

Rope pulldown - 35 kg x 12, 45 kg x 12, dropset of 25 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10, 5 kg x 20

Close grip press - 40 kg x 15, 60 kg x 10, 40 kg x 25

Rope wrist curls - 3 sets to failure

30 mins steady incline

Amazing pump in arms afterwards and proper sweated my ass off doing cardio :thumbup1:

Just put a pot of chilli on and settling down to watch 47 Ronin with the wife.

Have a great night guys


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bet your triceps are ready to burst after that mate lol

Kickbacks and DB extension two of my favs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Bet your triceps are ready to burst after that mate lol
> 
> Kickbacks and DB extension two of my favs


Yea I love them too, only started doing kickbacks recently and they are great


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day :thumb down:

Had a 2.5 mile run after work, burnt off a bit of fat.

Gonna get a sneaky leg workout done tomorrow morning before work I think.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Decent Sunday evening sesh done. Went to the leisure centre as its only place open at this hour, makes me feel great training there as most people there dont have a clue what they are doing :laugh:

Again didnt pay attention to weight as its all weird there so:

Squats - 3 x 12

Leg press - 3 x 15

Standing calf raise - 3 x 12

Leg curl - 3 x 12

Leg extension 3 x 12, then drop set of 60 reps!!

Incline DB curl - 3 x 12

One arm preacher - 3 x 12

EZ curl - 3 x 12

Concentration curl - 3 x 8

30 mins steady incline treadmill

Going out next weekend for a meal and I have no jeans that fit anymore, so the wife picked me up some today. Got me a 32" waist and they have quite a bit of room in them, down from a 36" at beginning of the year :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well done mate, that's great :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today, but it's the last week where I work late nights so as from next Monday I can train 5 days again wooooooo


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, had a lie in today which isn't like me, must have needed it.

Chest day today in more ways than one, gonna hit heavy chest and triceps soon then off for work on my chest tattoo later this afternoon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Done.

Flat press - 20 kg x 15, 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 8, 100 kg x 1, 60 kg x 15

Incline press - 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8, 80 kg x 7, 60 kg x 12

Cable crossover - 15 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12, 20 kg x 12

Incline DB flies - 20 kg x 12, 22.5 kg x 10, 22.5 kg x 10 (new PB)

Pec deck - 40 kg x 10, 30 kg x 10, dropset of 20 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10, 20 kg x 20

One arm OHP - 12.5 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12

DB kickback - 15 kg x 12, 17.5 kg x 10, 17.5 kg x 10

Skull crusher - 30 kg x 12, 30 kg x 12, 20 kg x 15

Reverse grip pushdown - 40 kg x 15, 45 kg x 12, 50 kg x 12

Rope pulldown - 40 kg x 12, 50 kg x 12, 50 kg x 12, then did a massive drop set inspired by @roblet 30 kg x 10, 25 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10, 10 kg x 10, 5 kg x 20, 10 kg x 10, 15 kg x 10, 20 kg x 10 - 100 reps!!

Rope crunches - 3 sets to failure

Then 30 mins on step machine.

Got my tickets for the Lee Priest seminar in 2 weeks, hopefully learn quite a bit at that :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Done.
> 
> Flat press - 20 kg x 15, 60 kg x 15, 80 kg x 8, 100 kg x 1, 60 kg x 15
> 
> ...


Haha! Can't beat a lovely dropset 

Where is the seminar, he's a genetic freak that guy!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

He is doing a few round the UK and one is at Muscle Alley in Preston. Yea watched a couple of his videos, insane triceps!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> He is doing a few round the UK and one is at Muscle Alley in Preston. Yea watched a couple of his videos, insane triceps!


Videos of him aged 17 are mental!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys.

Weekly weigh in:

2 lb lost and 1/2 inch lost off waist, stomach no change.

Back & biceps tonight.

Didn't sleep very well, too hot and woke up sweating loads as had to sleep in a t-shirt, to stop tattoo blood and cream going all over the bed haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Weekly weigh in:
> 
> ...


Good work mate!

Lol ya dirty bàstard


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> Lol ya dirty bàstard


I know haha I'm all sticky and its seeping through my work shirt


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trained like a beast tonight, if I do say so myself :devil2:

Deads - 100 kg x 15, 140 kg x 10, 180 kg x 4, 200 kg x 3 (PB I think)

Close grip pulldown - 55 kg x 12, 65 kg x 12, 75 kg x 10

Wide grip lat pulldown behind head - 45 kg x 12, 55 kg x 12, 60 kg x 6

One arm DB row - 35 kg x 10, 37.5 kg x 6, 37.5 kg x 6

DB curls - 15 kg x 20, 20 kg x 8, 15 kg x 16

Preacher curl - 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12, 5 kg x 23 (failure)

Reverse grip cable curl - 20 kg x 20, 25 kg x 15, 30 kg x 12

21's - 3 sets of 20 kg

Rope hammer curls - 20 kg x 15, 25 kg x 15, 30 kg x 15

3 sets of ab twists to failure

Finished up with 30 mins steady incline on treadmill

Just loving training hard so much at the minute, can't wait to go back to 5 day split next week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work on the deads mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nothing much to report today, rest day, very busy day at work finished off nicely with a bit of Mexican spicy chicken with veg and habanero sauce


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Friday so it's legs and shoulders tonight!

Going back to 5 day split on Monday so gonna target arms twice a week, thinking:

Biceps

Chest & tri's

Back & shoulders

Legs

Arms

With abs and cardio thrown in each day too.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Top Deadlifting mate :thumb:

God I miss deadlifts lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Top Deadlifting mate :thumb:
> 
> God I miss deadlifts lol


You building well without them though! I don't do them every week, just every other week but do enjoy them


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> You building well without them though! I don't do them every week, just every other week but do enjoy them


Thanks buddy... still got rack deads in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did a decent sesh after work

3 sets weighted crunches to failure

Squats - 60 kg x 12, 60 kg x 12, 80 kg x 8

Leg curl - 30 kg x 15, 37.5 kg x 10, 37.5 kg x 10

Leg extension - 55 kg x 15, 85 kg x 12, 95 kg x 12, 40 kg x 20

Standing calf raise - 80 kg x 20, 80 kg x 20, 80 kg x 20

Vertical row - 65 kg x 12, 75 kg x 12, 85 kg x 10

Side cable raise - 10 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12, 15 kg x 12

Side delt DB raise - 12.5 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 12, 12.5 kg x 10

Shrugs - 60 kg x 20, 80 kg x 15, 80 kg x 12

3 sets of weighted ab twists

Then 35 mins steady incline treadmill, burnt 404 cals on that!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

4 hours sleep ugggghhhhhh I'm knackered

Was looking after my god-daughter last night while my mrs and her friend went out, was just after 2am when I finally got in bed, now up for work.

Gonna be grumpy today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Working weekends is sh1te mate,does my head in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Been out for a meal with dads side of family and got a few comments in how well I look, always a good sign!

Food was **** though so gave in and got a Dominos on way home, first one in a long time.

Oh, and obligatory selfie


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Nothing makes it feel all so worthwhile more than others noticing the hardwork


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

Starting to train 5 days again today so going to hit arms twice a week and increase abs / cardio.

Back on Clen today too after 2 week break.

Have a good one!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok first day back on the clen and it kicked my ass! Went straight in at 80 mcg and by dinner I had blinding headache and was struggling to function. Couldn't find any ibuprofen so had some Gaviscon (next best thing I thought), well that didnt work. Made my throw my guts up :laugh:

Found some ibuprofen eventually and felt a bit better, gonna take it easy on them tomorrow.

Anyway, even feeling sick I still trained.

Didn't count reps tonight, just did everything to failure.

Rope hammer curls - 15 kg, 20 kg, 25 kg

Concentration curls - 7.5 kg, 7.5 kg, 10 kg

Seated barbell curl - 20 kg, 25 kg, 25 kg

Standing DB curl - 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg

Double cable to head curl - 10 kg, 15 kg, 15 kg

30 mins steady incline treadmill

Just waiting on some juicy lamb meatballs in tomato and herb sauce with pasta :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PMSL what a junkie! Clen takes no prisoners


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL what a junkie! Clen takes no prisoners


Exactly why I won't use DNP mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Exactly why I won't use DNP mate


No need for DNP is there, hard work and stuff like clen/t3 and eph to stop the stalling


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Feel much better this morning, had a decent sleep so time to get some carbs in me and go smash another monster session


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest & tri's done.

Trained everything to failure, going to keep doing that for a while instead of counting reps, see how it goes.

3 sets of leg raises

Cable weighted crunches - 45 kg, 55 kg, 65 kg

Cable crossover - 10 kg, 20 kg, 25 kg

Incline press - 60 kg, 80 kg, 60 kg

Decline press - 40 kg, 40 kg, 40 kg

Pec deck - 35 kg, 45 kg, 55 kg

Dips - 3 sets of bodyweight

DB kickbacks - 15 kg, 15 kg, 15 kg

Pushdowns - 70 kg, 85 kg, 100 kg (stack)

Rope pulldown - 35 kg, 25 kg, dropset of 25 kg, 20 kg, 15 kg, 10 kg, 5 kg, 10 kg, 15 kg, 20 kg, 15 kg

30 mins steady incline treadmill

Just had a massive ribeye with mushrooms and onion rings, forget to take a pic though!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in:

3lb loss, no change to waist and stomach.

Back and shoulders tonight, have a great day everyone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

*like x2

Lol

Likes aren't working on tapatalk?

@Lorian have they stopped mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> *like x2
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Was a thread last night mate... Likes being temporary disabled with forum upgrade.... Bad times for us like whores


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Was a thread last night mate... Likes being temporary disabled with forum upgrade.... Bad times for us like whores


*like

Lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> *like
> 
> Lol


Goodfella likes this


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I noticed last night the likes had gone, thought it was me being thick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Goodfella likes this


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got some novla and clomid coming tomorrow, gonna be natty scum for a few months.

To be fair I've been on the orals for like 6 months so will be good to have a break


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back and shoulders done tonight. Didn't go too heavy but went to failure on everything to burn the muscles out.

3 sets weighted crunches

3 sets ab twists

Seated t-bar row - 20 kg per side, 25 kg, 27.5 kg

Straight arm standing lat pulldown - 30 kg, 30 kg, 30 kg

Lat pulldown - 50 kg, 60 kg, 65 kg

Bent over t-bar row - 40 kg, 55 kg, 65 kg

Seated shoulder press - 60 kg, 100 kg, 40 kg

Side DB delt raise - 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg

Bent over rear delt DB raise - 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg

Side cable raise - 10 kg, 15 kg, 15 kg,

Barbell shrugs - 60 kg, 70 kg, 70 kg

30 mins steady uphill treadmill

Just had a chicken curry for tea, skipped the rice and treated myself to a naan bread seeing as I weigh the same as a small girl :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs tonight, might do forearms too if have time.

Brought extra food to work, some carbs before gym so I can push extra hard.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Got some novla and clomid coming tomorrow, gonna be natty scum for a few months.
> 
> To be fair I've been on the orals for like 6 months so will be good to have a break


Gotta be done mate

Enjoy those carbs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs ruined :death:

Cant remember weights, again not too heavy but went to failure on everything.

Leg raises - 3 sets

Squats - 3 sets

Seated calf raise - 3 sets

Leg press - 3 sets

Donkey kick - 3 sets

Seated extension - 3 sets

30 mins steady uphill

Absolutely doomed on way out, stairs were a bit tricky.

Just demolished a bolognese with 1/2 packet of mince, 65g of protein in there!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Legs ruined :death:
> 
> Cant remember weights, again not too heavy but went to failure on everything.
> 
> ...


Good session buddy 

Bolagnese PWO sounds fcuking amazing!!!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms tonight, hitting arms twice a week now as they are a weak point I think.

Got some NO Xplode to try, it's the first pre workout I ever tried years ago and it made me feel like I was gonna crap myself so hope I get along with it better this time haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Be interested to see how you get on with the No explode as now I'm training AM I've been using a pre work out but not feeling anything from it really,using nox pump


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Be interested to see how you get on with the No explode as now I'm training AM I've been using a pre work out but not feeling anything from it really,using nox pump


Will let you know later bud. I've had Musclepharm Assault for past 5 months or so and that is brilliant, just wanted to try another so I don't get too tolerant to it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Will let you know later bud. I've had Musclepharm Assault for past 5 months or so and that is brilliant, just wanted to try another so I don't get too tolerant to it


See I don't rate that tbh, taste is awful!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

The Xplode was ok, not as good as Assault. Might try 3 scoops next time haha

Quick arm blast done:

Close grip press - 40 kg, 60 kg, 70 kg

OHP - 20 kg, 30 kg, 35 kg

Skull crusher - 30 kg, 35 kg, 35 kg

Over head rope extension - 50 kg, 60 kg, 70 kg

Rope hammer curl - 25 kg, 30 kg, 35 kg

1 arm preacher - 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg, 15 kg

Concentration curl - 10 kg, 10 kg, 10 kg

21's - 15 kg, 20 kg, 10 kg

All done to failure, fantastic pump!!

Finished up with 30 mins incline treadmill.

Waiting on a big bowl of chilli now and have some muscle mousse for later


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> The Xplode was ok, not as good as Assault. Might try 3 scoops next time haha
> 
> Quick arm blast done:
> 
> ...


Some great numbers shifted there mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella! Some way off you big guys like you and Sean and and Goodfella haha but not doing bad I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers fella! Some way off you big guys like you and Sean and and Goodfella haha but not doing bad I think


I don't like big weights - true story lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

2 rest days now, feel like I need it!

My back is quite tight in the middle, think it's from the incline cardio funnily enough. Cos I've got it at steepest angle and holding on I'm putting pressure on my back? The wife gave me a massage last night which helped, good excuse for another tonight.

Hache steak for breakfast!

Have a good day guys


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> 2 rest days now, feel like I need it!
> 
> My back is quite tight in the middle, think it's from the incline cardio funnily enough. Cos I've got it at steepest angle and holding on I'm putting pressure on my back? The wife gave me a massage last night which helped, good excuse for another tonight.
> 
> ...


Musclefood steak mate? Love those myself :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Musclefood steak mate? Love those myself :tongue:


Yea, it was very good! About to fry up one for dinner tomorrow.

Upped my daily cals by 100 today as Im training 2 extra days now. Waist is looking tight, my work pants are hanging off me :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea, it was very good! About to fry up one for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Upped my daily cals by 100 today as Im training 2 extra days now. Waist is looking tight, my work pants are hanging off me :thumbup1:


Sounds good mate! The seasoning isn't too bad either :tongue:

You maintaining till holiday now?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still cutting mate just slowly, dont want to lose anymore weight (Im 12 stone FFS!!) but a bit more fat to come off yet.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Biceps tonight!

But of food porn for ya, hache steak with mixed veg and tomato / red pepper relish


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Biceps tonight!
> 
> But of food porn for ya, hache steak with mixed veg and tomato / red pepper relish


Nice!

See I liked those until I got a batch of fat ridden ones and it put me off lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Biceps tonight!
> 
> But of food porn for ya, hache steak with mixed veg and tomato / red pepper relish


Nice


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nice!
> 
> See I liked those until I got a batch of fat ridden ones and it put me off lol


On this deal they only cost 75p each, so don't mind a bit of fat at that price!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice


It really was mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> On this deal they only cost 75p each, so don't mind a bit of fat at that price!


Saw that deal. Then remembered the strings of fat in my teeth


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> It really was mate


Muscle food?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Muscle food?


Indeed!

Just got home from doing the guns haha

Cable to head curls - 15 kg, 15 kg, 20 kg

Rope hammer curl - 25 kg, 30 kg, 15 kg

Reverse grip curl - 25 kg, 30 kg, 35 kg

Concentration curl - 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg

Standing DB curl - 15 kg, 15 kg, 15 kg

Preacher - 10 kg, 12.5 kg, 5 kg

Everything to failure

22 mins on stair climber - seemed better on my back than incline treadmill


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Crap sleep, probably not helped by the 3 scoops of Kill It before training :laugh:

Chest & tri's shortly!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers fella! Some way off you big guys like you and Sean and and Goodfella haha but not doing bad I think


Then there's cnuts like @Chelsea benching 200kg b4stard :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Then there's cnuts like @Chelsea benching 200kg b4stard :lol:


 :lol: is that the sound of true admiration masquerading as an insult i wonder?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: is that the sound of true admiration masquerading as an insult i wonder?


It's ok flat bench is back in my routine next week so I'll show you up then :whistling: lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> It's ok flat bench is back in my routine next week so I'll show you up then :whistling: lol


Remember it was 200kg not 200lbs


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Remember it was 200kg not 200lbs


Do negative only sets count :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Do negative only sets count :lol:


 :lol: only if its without a spot.....mainly because i want to see you chopped in half as the negative free falls :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: only if its without a spot.....mainly because i want to see you chopped in half as the negative free falls :lol:


200mg of Oxys pre workout and I'll rep 200.... Lbs :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> 200mg of Oxys pre workout and I'll rep 200.... Lbs :lol:


For that weight i imagine you'd need about 5ml in each pec of Methyl Tren too :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> For that weight i imagine you'd need about 5ml in each pec of Methyl Tren too :lol:


Don't forget 5 handfuls of blue hearts too 

Be good to see what I can bench though... Last time I flat benched I was about a stone and half heavier and managed 120kg x 10. Stronger these days though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got to the gym and every man and his dog was doing chest! So I did shoulders and triceps instead.

3 sets weighted crunches

2 sets ab twists

Shoulder press - 75 kg, 105 kg, 45 kg

Side cable raise - 10 kg, 15 kg, 15 kg

Front cable raise - 25 kg, 30 kg, 35 kg

Vertical row - 55 kg, 75 kg, 75 kg

Reverse hammer - 10 kg, 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg

OHP - 32.5 kg, 40 kg, 40 kg

Pushdown - 55 kg, 75 kg, 75 kg

Rope pulldown - 35 kg, 40 kg, 20 kg, 15 kg, 10 kg

Shrugs - 60 kg, 60 kg, 60 kg

3 sets dips

30 mins incline treadmill

Knackered now, would have a nap if I wasn't going out later :sleeping:

Off out to Lee Priest seminar at 5, will try to get some pics


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lee Priest seminar was great, learnt a lot. He is massive! Very funny guy too.

I felt so tiny haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bet that was awesome mate!! Always been a huge fan of Lee Priest... got to be best "short" BB'er of all time!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Must be great to meet someone like him, comes across a character but obviously knows his shít!

Lee Priest - The Best Built Teenager In The World - YouTube

21 in that video


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great pic mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Definitely a character, very funny guy. It was a big Q&A session, anything goes so he was open about gear, training, why he tattoo'd his face, the lot.

Was telling us about when he used to train at Gold's with Arnold & Ferrigno :thumbup1:

Weekly weigh in:

No change in weight, waist the same, 1 inch loss off stomach 

Gonna leave calories where they are for the next week and see how I go, got a wedding on Friday and out for wifes birthday meal on Saturday so I need to behave!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Off to do chest and forearms shortly.

My back is still hurting, think I may have trapped a nerve or something as it's not a muscular pain. ****ing me off a bit


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest done.

3 sets of leg raises

3 sets weighted crunches

Incline press - 60 kg, 80 kg, 60 kg

Flat bench - 60 kg, 80 kg, 60 kg

Pec deck - 40 kg, 45 kg, 25 kg

Cable crossover - 15 kg, 20 kg, 20 kg

DB incline fly - 20 kg, 20 kg, 20 kg

30 mins incline treadmill

Good session, everything to failure and tried controlling the negatives more and dropping them a bit slower, could certainly feel it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How the hell do I weight 75 kg when this is breakfast and to get me through work?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> How the hell do I weight 75 kg when this is breakfast and to get me through work?


Lol what was you last time?

Looks good to me mate! Steak for brekkie


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Lol what was you last time?
> 
> Looks good to me mate! Steak for brekkie


I was like 90 kg a few month ago before cutting, look much better now though, an Adonis


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I was like 90 kg a few month ago before cutting, look much better now though, an Adonis


Faaaaack! That's great work mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a Dominos last night and was mega impressed I could see the outline of 6 abs afterwards, first thing I did this morning was check they were still there haha boom they are!!

Rest day today as my dad is getting married so I'm gonna do some eating!!

Have a great day guys


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Had a Dominos last night and was mega impressed I could see the outline of 6 abs afterwards, first thing I did this morning was check they were still there haha boom they are!!
> 
> Rest day today as my dad is getting married so I'm gonna do some eating!!
> 
> Have a great day guys


Fcuking love dominos not had one in months though :no:

Got to love waking up to abs.... feels good  top work mate!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do u do any direct ab work mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good work on the abs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Do u do any direct ab work mate?


Yes I try to do 2 sets with every workout, usually leg raises, ab twists and rope crunches


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yes I try to do 2 sets with every workout, usually leg raises, ab twists and rope crunches


Fair enough mate

I look forward to the day I have abs lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a few cheat meals this weekend, they have been great but back to normal today.

The wife is doing a dressage competition so I've got my Isobag packed with turkey steak and a whey shake lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just been and trained arms in leisure centre, quite like training there as Im biggest person in the room :laugh:

Anyways, did everything to failure

Tricep pushdown - 3 sets

Rope pulldown - 3 sets then 1 dropset

Reverse hammer - 3 sets

OHP - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

EZ bar curl - 3 sets

Hammer curl - 3 sets

Single arm preacher - 3 sets

Wrist curls - 6 sets

30 mins incline treadmill

I dont know if its because Ive eaten more carbs than usual this weekend, or the 3 scoops of NOXplode I had before training, but my arms looked more vascular than ever! Was impressed.

New week tomorrow, time to hit it even harder and do some growing.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, a few pics to show current condition.




























Now, I don't want to go any lighter but still a small amount of fat to be lost so keeping a close eye on calories to sort this.

Last day on winstrol today so have clomid and novla ready, I've read about them and is it right I wait a month before starting them?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking a lot leaner now,good work


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done tonight.

Normally do squats first to ease my way in, but tonight I did them last after I had worn my legs out and managed more weight than normal!

Everything trained to failure again:

Seated extension - 60 kg, 85 kg, 100 kg, 40 kg

Seated calf raise - 15 kg, 25 kg, 35 kg

Walking lunges - 20 kg, 35 kg, 35 kg

Standing calf raise - 80 kg, 100 kg, 110 kg

Leg press - 120 kg, 220 kg, 260 kg

Squats - 70 kg, 70 kg, 70 kg

Quads killing now!!

Can anyone advise me on what I wrote this morning, do I start the clomid / novla in 4 weeks??

Thanks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate 

Re; the PCT when was your last bit of winny?

You don't need to wait as long to start it compared to a cycle that's had Enanthate/cypionate in it mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> Re; the PCT when was your last bit of winny?
> 
> You don't need to wait as long to start it compared to a cycle that's had Enanthate/cypionate in it mate.


Thanks pal.

Last winny tab tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Thanks pal.
> 
> Last winny tab tonight


I'd give it a couple of days and crack on.

Then when you're all natty you can come back on with some test lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I'd give it a couple of days and crack on.
> 
> Then when you're all natty you can come back on with some test lol


Thanks dude. Haha I wish!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Thanks dude. Haha I wish!


Never say never mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back & shoulders today!

Back still a bit sore so will how I get on with it, probably not be getting any PB's.

Got to wait for hour and half before I can drink my NO-Xplode, stupid stuff, won't be getting this again.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got back & bi's done.

3 sets leg raises

3 sets rope crunches

Deadlift - 100 kg, 100 kg, 100 kg - kept these light till my back feels better

Bent over row - 60 kg, 70 kg, 70 kg

Close grip pulldown - 60 kg, 65 kg, 70 kg

Seated low row - 50 kg, 65 kg, 40 kg

Reverse grip curl - 25 kg, 25 kg, 25 kg

Cable to head curl - 15 kg, 20 kg, 20 kg

Concentration curl - 10 kg, 10 kg, 10 kg

Preacher - 10 kg, 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg

35 mins incline treadmill


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yea and food porn, hache steak with creamy mushrooms


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking very good there mate, top work


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, 5 lb's up, waist the same, 1/2 inch on stomach.

Ive eaten a lot of crap over the past week with having weekend off work and at a wedding, so not surprised with the stomach. Back to normal now so it should burn back off. The 5 lb weight increase is a good thing, I was far too light I think.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Weekly weigh in, 5 lb's up, waist the same, 1/2 inch on stomach.
> 
> Ive eaten a lot of crap over the past week with having weekend off work and at a wedding, so not surprised with the stomach. Back to normal now so it should burn back off. The 5 lb weight increase is a good thing, I was far too light I think.


Fat fùck lol

Soon drop off mate, only water.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Fat fùck lol
> 
> Soon drop off mate, only water.


Haha I could do with a 3 stone increase, just not on stomach or waist


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day DOMS really making themselves known today, struggling to sit haha

Chest & tri's shortly


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Always a love-hate relationship with leg DOMS for me


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a great one tonight, felt strong. I was determined to crack decline press and get some progress on there, so I asked someone to spot me and managed to get 20 kg on top of my usual. Reckon I could get it up further next week.

3 sets of weighted crunches

Incline press - 60 kg, 80 kg, 90 kg

Decline press - 60 kg, 70 kg, 80 kg

Pec deck - 45 kg, 50 kg, 25 kg

Cable crossover - 15 kg, 20 kg, 25 kg

Overhead rope extension - 45 kg, 65 kg, 75 kg

1 arm OHP - 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg

DB skull crusher - 12.5 kg each side, 15 kg, 15 kg

Dips - 2 sets bodyweight, 1 set 20 kg chains

35 mins incline treadmill


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

And a bit of peak action


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders blasted tonight:

Seated press - 60 kg, 90 kg, 105 kg

DB Rear delts - 12.5 kg x 3

Side DB felt raise - 12.5 kg x 3

Side cable raise - 15 kg, 15 kg, 20 kg

Vertical row - 55 kg, 65 kg, 75 kg

Shrugs - 100 kg x 3

30 mins incline treadmill

Had a **** day at work today so felt I needed to hammer it at the gym, did ok I think, PB on cable raise, could have gone heavier on press if had someone to help get it up


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, another day another challenge.

Gonna do legs again tonight, punish them for 2ND time this week!

Nice healthy bowl of granola with berries to get me going










Have a good day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Quick leg and ab session this evening, didnt do cardio as Ive done it 5 days in a row and to be honest I was starving!!

So, I did:

Standing calf raise - 80 kg, 100 kg, 120 kg

Quad extension - 60 kg, 100 kg, 40 kg

Walking lunges - 40 kg, 40 kg, 40 kg

Squats - 60 kg, 70 kg, 80 kg

Ab twists - 3 sets

Leg raises - 3 sets

Feeling stronger since I upped the calories slightly and stomach still heading in the right direction, so Im very happy with progress.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day, I've trained 6 days in a row so I reckon I need it.

Off to Jamie Oliver's restaurant in Manchester tonight, will get some food porn pics


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Went to his restaurant in York a few months back,best steak I've had in this country


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

It was brilliant! I had a burger with funky chips then a messy brownie for dessert.

Really enjoyed it, the building was stunning and a great atmosphere


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

And a mid-week weigh in shows I've lost 3 lbs since Wednesday, stomach and waist measure same still.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Food looks awesome, no bun at the bottom? Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Food looks awesome, no bun at the bottom? Lol


Haha yea there was but it soon fell apart with the juices, lovely!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha yea there was but it soon fell apart with the juices, lovely!


Oh lol

Look pretty damn good mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright guys, hope you all had a good Monday. I did, busy as hell at work, sold 2 cars and delivered 3. Need to keep that up for a good xmas wage!!

Anyway, did biceps and cardio after work. Felt stronger for some reason and had an awesome pump.

21's - 20 kg, 25 kg, 30 kg

Reverse grip curl - 20 kg, 25 kg, 25 kg

Rope hammer curl - 30 kg, 35 kg, 40 kg

Alternate DB curls - 15 kg, 17.5 kg, 17.5 kg

Concentration curl - 10 kg, 10 kg, 10 kg

Preacher curl - 15 kg, 20 kg, 10 kg

30 mins incline treadmill

Its definitely getting hoody season now :tongue:

View attachment 161698


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Alright guys, hope you all had a good Monday. I did, busy as hell at work, sold 2 cars and delivered 3. Need to keep that up for a good xmas wage!!
> 
> Anyway, did biceps and cardio after work. Felt stronger for some reason and had an awesome pump.
> 
> ...


Good session there mate and sounds like a great day at work!

Sleeveless hoody season? Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha yea sleeveless hoody, so comfy and can train easy in it :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just had a big bowl of granola then 4 raw eggs mixed with chocolate whey, 1000 cal breakfast!

Chest & tri's soon :001_tt2:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Necking raw eggs!?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Silvaback said:


> Necking raw eggs!?


Yea mate, not a big fan of cooked eggs so at least this way I couldn't taste them


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very good session done, felt full of strength, dont know where its come from over the last few days but definitely stronger.

3 sets of leg raises

3 sets weighted crunches

Incline press - 60 kg, 80 kg, 80 kg

Decline press - 60 kg, 70 kg, 80 kg

DB flies - 17.5 kg, 22.5 kg, 25 kg (new PB)

Pec deck - 25 kg, 45 kg, 45 kg

Cable crossover - 20 kg, 25 kg, 25 kg

Bar pushdown - 60 kg, 80 kg, 100 kg

Rope extensions - 40 kg, 40 kg, dropset of 30 kg down to 5 kg

DB skull crusher - 12.5 kg each side, 15 kg, 17.5 kg (new PB)

DB kickback - 17.5 kg, 20 kg, 20 kg (new PB)

Dips - 2 sets bodyweight, 1 set with 20 kg chains

30 mins incline treadmill

3 new PB's in there and felt amazing, great pump too.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well done on the PB's solid workout


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Well done on the PB's solid workout


Cheers pal


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in: loss of 1lb, no change to stomach and waist.

Do you think it's possible to increase weight and make stomach smaller?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders and back today:

3 sets weighted crunches

Seated press - 60 kg, 60 kg, 40 kg - I usually use a cable operated machine with a stack plates on and press higher numbers, though today I used the smith machine and proper plates, certainly felt a lot harder!

Cable front raise - 25 kg, 30 kg, 35 kg

Cable side raise - 15 kg, 15 kg, 20 kg

Rear delts DB's - 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg, 15 kg

Bent over row - 60 kg, 60 kg, 60 kg

Deadlifts - 60 kg, 60 kg, 80 kg - haven't done them using proper barbell for ages so was good to just practise my form for a change

Close grip pulldown - 60 kg, 65 kg, 70 kg

T bar row - 40 kg, 40 kg, 45 kg

Shrugs - 80 kg, 80 kg, 80 kg

30 mins incline treadmill

Feckin hungry now, bring on the meatballs!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm at that strange point now where I'm wondering if I should stop cutting.

I weigh 12 stone, which I think is a bit too light. Still have a little fat on stomach and sides, nowhere near what it used to be like though. But I feel small!!

So, opinions would help, cut a bit more or lean bulk??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm at that strange point now where I'm wondering if I should stop cutting.
> 
> I weigh 12 stone, which I think is a bit too light. Still have a little fat on stomach and sides, nowhere near what it used to be like though. But I feel small!!
> 
> So, opinions would help, cut a bit more or lean bulk??


Start a lean bulk mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Start a lean bulk mate


That's the way I'm swinging too. Got 8 weeks til holiday so need to look my best, get a bit more size on the arms


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> That's the way I'm swinging too. Got 8 weeks til holiday so need to look my best, get a bit more size on the arms


Arms look good to me


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Arms look good to me


So it's my chest then


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Vote for lean bulk too buddy. Great base to build on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> So it's my chest then


Lol

You look well in general mate. Good proportions 

Get some tren now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs tonight!

It was a good session, proper burned out my quads, very happy with it.

Leg press - 180 kg, 260 kg, 340 kg

Standing calf raise - 80 kg, 100 kg, 100 kg - all with holding at the top for 1 second

Lying leg curl - 37.5 kg, 37.5 kg, 45 kg

Seated calf raise - 30 kg, 30 kg, 30 kg - held at top for 1 second

Walking lunges - 20 kg, 20 kg, 20 kg

Quad extension - 60 kg, 85 kg, 45 kg - last set held at top for 1 second

DB squats - 30 kg, 35 kg

Curry time now with rice :bounce:

Have a good night guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No leg DOMS today, obviously didn't try hard enough!!

Arms tonight, goons try some muscle rounds @Goodfella


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> No leg DOMS today, obviously didn't try hard enough!!
> 
> Arms tonight, goons try some muscle rounds @Goodfella


Good lad!!! What exercises you thinking?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Probably EZ cable curls and rope pushdowns, good choice?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms done.

3 sets of leg raises

Muscle rounds - did rope pulldowns - 40 kg - great pump!

Overhead rope extension - 50 kg, 60 kg, 70 kg

Reverse grip 1 arm pulldown - 15 kg, 15 kg, 20 kg

Rope hammer curl - 40 kg, 45 kg, 50 kg

OHP - 32.5 kg, 37.5 kg, 40 kg

Incline DB curl - 10 kg x 3 - nice and slow, especially on negatives, felt great

EZ bar curl - 30 kg, 30 kg, 30 kg

Preacher curl - 10 kg, 10 kg, 10 kg

No cardio as there was someone on the treadmill, so instead Ive just eaten a big fat Domino's and some donuts :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Arms done.
> 
> 3 sets of leg raises
> 
> ...


Nice session Nice food!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session Nice food!!


Cheers mate, yea it was a blinding pizza, could eat it again.......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers mate, yea it was a blinding pizza, could eat it again.......


Well don't ya fat cùnt Pmsl


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day so watching diet carefully and being bored at work haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well a great start to the lean bulk, I've lost 1lb since Wednesday 

Also lost 1/2 inch off stomach which I'm pleased about....

Going to adjust calories up a bit today. The wife got me some sweet potatoes yesterday so gonna take them to work with my meals, just been having protein and veg while cutting.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Probably EZ cable curls and rope pushdowns, good choice?


Both great choices mate, preacher curl machine is another one!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Both great choices mate, preacher curl machine is another one!


Yea I bet, I enjoy doing preacher though I don't move a lot of weight on it but certainly gets a good pump


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea I bet, I enjoy doing preacher though I don't move a lot of weight on it but certainly gets a good pump


Yeah the pump gets pretty intense doing it muscle round style. Pushes your pain barrier


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've just done one of the Insanity ab workouts, damm I forgot how much hard work they were!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I've just done one of the Insanity ab workouts, damm I forgot how much hard work they were!


Noooooooo!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Noooooooo!!


Cuba in 6 weeks mate, need that beach look 

Need to get bigger too :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cuba in 6 weeks mate, need that beach look
> 
> Need to get bigger too :laugh:


Nooooooo!!

Lol

Can't stand that ball bag 

Deads, Squats and heavy abs will do


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nooooooo!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


It ain't too bad, it's what got me started on the road to being fit and helped shed a lot of fat off me last year.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> It ain't too bad, it's what got me started on the road to being fit and helped shed a lot of fat off me last year.


Only messing mate, do what works for you. I know I do lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Aye I know. I agree the guy is a dick though haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders tonight!

Got some great food today, just had bbq chicken with curried sweet potato fries and extra hot Encona pepper sauce, and for afternoon meal I've got a massive tub of bolognese.

Don't think I'm gonna get chance to do arms twice this week as I'm working late every night as we are having an awful month, oh well I will get in what I can!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Shoulders tonight!
> 
> Got some great food today, just had bbq chicken with curried sweet potato fries and extra hot Encona pepper sauce, and for afternoon meal I've got a massive tub of bolognese.
> 
> Don't think I'm gonna get chance to do arms twice this week as I'm working late every night as we are having an awful month, oh well I will get in what I can!


So long as you do something that's enough mate.

I've switched it up this week so I can do arms 2 times and chest 2 times


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a great session, best shoulders do Ive had in a while

DB lat raises - 10 kg, 12.5 kg, 12.5 kg - did slightly different arm shape to my usual, kept them out further and certainly felt it pumping the delts up

Seated press behind head - 40 kg, 60 kg, 40 kg - done on smith machine, felt great

Front cable raise - 25 kg, 30 kg, 35 kg

Vertical row - 65 kg, 75 kg, 75 kg

Side cable raise - 10 kg, 10 kg, 15 kg - kept them slow as I could

Shrugs - 80 kg, 80 kg, 80 kg

30 mins incline treadmill

Got home to a lovely cooked meal of chicken kiev, curry coated sweet potato fries, broccoli, trimmed beans and sliced greens. Finished off with 4 slices of wholewheat toast

:tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys. Day off work today so Insanity Ab's done, now food then got to nip in work for 30 mins and then its chest & tri's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big sessions rule :tongue:

Incline press - 60 kg, 80 kg, 60 kg

Flat press - 60 kg, 80 kg, 60 kg

Cable crossover - 20 kg, 25 kg, 25 kg

Incline DB flies - 20 kg, 22.5 kg, 25 kg

Pec deck - 40 kg, 50 kg, 20 kg

1 arm DB overhead press - 10 kg, 12.5 kg, 15 kg

DB skull crusher - 15 kg x 2, 17.5 kg, 20 kg - new PB

Bar pushdown - 65 kg, 85 kg, dropset of 40 kg down to 5 kg, 5 reps each

Rope pulldown - 35 kg, 40 kg, 20 kg

Dips - 3 sets bodyweight

Barbell wrist curls straight into rope wrist curls - 3 sets

35 mins incline treadmill

Food has been good today too.

8.00 am - Blueberry & banana oats, 2 slices wholewheat toast, 6 raw eggs mixed with 30g whey

10am Training

12pm - 60g whey

1pm - chicken breast with sweet potato fries

And now got a big pot of beef stew simmering away nicely for later :thumbup1:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Jesus Christ you've put the work in today!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Silvaback said:


> Jesus Christ you've put the work in today!


Yea its my day off so always spend a good few hours at the gym while its quiet, just take my time, earphones in and in my own world :bounce:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mid-week weigh in, no change in weight, waist or stomach.

I'm all for doing it gradually so I don't put too much fat on but thought I would have maybe gained 1lb at least.

I shall up calories slightly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Mid-week weigh in, no change in weight, waist or stomach.
> 
> I'm all for doing it gradually so I don't put too much fat on but thought I would have maybe gained 1lb at least.
> 
> I shall up calories slightly


Ignore the scales for the time being mate, it'll come.

Scales do my head in tbh. On cycle eating 20k + cals a week and I don't really budge them - but the mirror says different.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Ignore the scales for the time being mate, it'll come.
> 
> Scales do my head in tbh. On cycle eating 20k + cals a week and I don't really budge them - but the mirror says different.


Yea mirror is definitely more important, I'm more keeping an eye on the scales and tape just so I can monitor fat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea mirror is definitely more important, I'm more keeping an eye on the scales and tape just so I can monitor fat


I'm sure you won't get far mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

How was that beef stew mate? Any left? You can mail food you know..

My dad always used to say if you leave any il send it in the post too those starving around the world..


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> How was that beef stew mate? Any left? You can mail food you know..
> 
> My dad always used to say if you leave any il send it in the post too those starving around the world..


It was tip top mate, got left overs with me to warm up this afternoon.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Felt proper motivated after work as it had been a crap day, thought I would take it all out in the gym. A few years ago I would have just thought "balls to this" and gone straight home, how your goals change :laugh:

Did back tonight:

Deadlifts - 60kg, 140kg, 180kg, 180kg

Seated cable row - 50kg, 72.5kg, 87.5kg - new PB

Close grip pulldown - 60kg, 70kg, 75kg

Wide grip pulldown behind head - 45kg, 55kg, 60kg

Bent over T-bar row - 40kg, 60kg, 20kg

30 mins cardio on the strider thing.

Really enjoyed it tonight, felt pretty strong. Hungry now though so Im gonna tuck into my curry


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Felt proper motivated after work as it had been a crap day, thought I would take it all out in the gym. A few years ago I would have just thought "balls to this" and gone straight home, how your goals change :laugh:
> 
> Did back tonight:
> 
> ...


Some great weight shifted there mate!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Some great weight shifted there mate!!


Thanks, I can feel it today! Not sore but I know I did deads haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Thanks, I can feel it today! Not sore but I know I did deads haha


Love that feeling. No deads for me today as partner can't do them - old lol

So was just T-Bar rows for heavier stuff.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Whats diet structure like mate? You may already bw doing it but i find carb back loading a great way to gradually grow wile staying lean possibly getting leaner too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Whats diet structure like mate? You may already bw doing it but i find carb back loading a great way to gradually grow wile staying lean possibly getting leaner too


Diet I adjust calories gradually to see if I gain or lose weight / strength.

At the minute in eating 2900 calories, usually made up of around 280g protein, around 220g carbs and 80g fats.

If I do cardio, I eat back the calories I've burnt and adjust as need be.

Diet is the one thing I've always struggled with, until I cut out all the crap a few months ago, since then it seems to be working well.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I kinda meant where are your carbs placed in your diet? Maybe putting them around your workout period wuld help growth/ keep fat down. Rather than evenly spread. But tbh im sure you already know this


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> I kinda meant where are your carbs placed in your diet? Maybe putting them around your workout period wuld help growth/ keep fat down. Rather than evenly spread. But tbh im sure you already know this


Oh right, sorry :laugh:

I didnt realise what you meant 

Most of my carbs are at breakfast, usually a bowl of oats. A few bits of fruit through the day to keep me going, then some carbs with evening meal (sweet potatoes or veg).

Timing carbs round my workout is something Ive never looked into, Ive seen it mentioned but never really took much notice. So would you recommend more carbs in pre-workout feed?

I did legs tonight, had another crap day at work and blasted it out at the gym, it definitely helps!

Leg press - 140kg, 300kg, 340kg

Squats - 60kg, 80kg, 60kg

Seated calf raise - 30kg, 30kg, 35kg

Weighted lunges - 17.5kg each hand x 3 sets - legs gave way on last set and I leant myself against a machine for 5 mins to get my breath back :crying:

Standing calf raise - 100kg, 100kg, 110kg

Lying curl - 37.5kg, 37.5kg, 20kg

Quad extension - 60kg, 90kg, 60kg, 40kg with holding legs out at top for 2 seconds, insane burn!!

Just ate a big bowl of chilli, and then half of the wifes bowl too :laugh:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> Oh right, sorry :laugh:
> 
> I didnt realise what you meant
> 
> ...


Yep good gym session always relives stress...

Yes i would look into moving you carbs about . U want to have them around the time there going to be utilized idealy. Eg pre intr post. Having them in breakfast isnt bad but isnt optimal for your goals either. As they arnt utilized and could well be stored

I look at it like this.. Wen trying ro get lean / stay lean. I remove carbs from the furthest meal from training. Then wen i stall the next furthest meal changes to pro / fat too. I got this idea from my coach and from john meadows.. I wasnt a beleiver i use to have carbs in all meals. But it does work and certainly an avenue you could look dwn.

Also pro/ fat for breakfast although it may not leave u as full as big bowl of oats u will have a lot more stable energy levels and less lethargy which usually follows decent doses of carbs .

All of this is just me mumbling of course . But just throwing a few ideas that culd help you achieve your goals dude


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Yep good gym session always relives stress...
> 
> Yes i would look into moving you carbs about . U want to have them around the time there going to be utilized idealy. Eg pre intr post. Having them in breakfast isnt bad but isnt optimal for your goals either. As they arnt utilized and could well be stored
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, that's the best and easiest way I've seen it explained!

I will have to stock up on eggs for breakfast


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all! Legs are quite sore today but not as bad as I thought they would be, let's hope I can do the same to biceps tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evenin chaps. Biceps done to a high standard, happy with how it went.

Standing DB curls - 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

EZ bar curl - 30kg, 35kg, 20kg

Rope hammer curl - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Reverse grip curl - 25kg, 25kg, 30kg

21's - 25kg, 25kg, 25kg

25 mins on incline treadmill

I tried adding more carbs in my pre-workout meal, will see how it goes over next few weeks.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What'd you hate PW mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> What'd you hate PW mate?


Chicken breast with white rice and some tikka sauce


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mid-week weigh in, no change in weight or waist & stomach


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I feel quite guilty, Ive skipped training tonight 

Had a banging headache at work for like 5 hours, had some ibuprofen and cocodamol and that didnt shift it, so had my No-Xplode to see if it helped and it didnt! Just felt **** with no strength, so came home.

Typical, now Im home I feel great!! Ah well, will beast it in the morning.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Just caught up mate.... Going well as per 

Big weights shifted on Deads!!!

Agree with Sean re carbs and brekkie. Try eggs, coconut oil and mince for breakfast. Protein and quality fats!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Just caught up mate.... Going well as per
> 
> Big weights shifted on Deads!!!
> 
> Agree with Sean re carbs and brekkie. Try eggs, coconut oil and mince for breakfast. Protein and quality fats!!


Sounds expensive :laugh:

Had oats, 6 eggs and whey for breakfast today. Gonna have a strong coffee and some Xplode soon then get a big session in, back & bi's & forearms :bounce:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sounds expensive :laugh:
> 
> Had oats, 6 eggs and whey for breakfast today. Gonna have a strong coffee and some Xplode soon then get a big session in, back & bi's & forearms :bounce:


Haha unfortunately not a cheap hobby lol.

Big fuel there for some pbs buddy. Smash it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Smashed it 

3 sets of leg raises

Deadlifts - 100kg, 140kg, 180kg

T-Bar row - 40kg, 50kg, 50kg

Seated row - 50kg, 65kg, 65kg

Straight arm pushdowns - 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

Rope hammer curls - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

21's - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Reverse grip curl - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Cable to head - 15kg, 20kg, 20kg

DB curls - 15kg, 15kg, 10kg (kept last set slow as I could)

3 sets abdominal twists

30 mins incline treadmill

Just had a ribeye steak with sweet potato for dinner, shortly off for more pain, a couple of hours of colouring on my chest :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice one mate. Pics of ink later


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Nice one mate. Pics of ink later


Here ya go fella, got some black shading done today:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks quality mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Smashed it
> 
> 3 sets of leg raises
> 
> ...


How many reps on 180 mate?

Big dead that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Will be when its finished! Hurts when it gets near your throat....

Got 1 hour booked at end of December to get a bit more done before I hit the beach


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> How many reps on 180 mate?
> 
> Big dead that


Cheers bud. Got 4 I think on 180kg, doing it on the plate loaded shrug machine. I find it easier to grip it using that and hell of a lot easier to load the plates!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers bud. Got 4 I think on 180kg, doing it on the plate loaded shrug machine. I find it easier to grip it using that and hell of a lot easier to load the plates!!


Great variation isnt it... slightly cut off ROM so can really focus on the back too!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Great variation isnt it... slightly cut off ROM so can really focus on the back too!


Yea definitely, did it that way last week and felt great for it the day after. I get much better form using it too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea definitely, did it that way last week and felt great for it the day after. I get much better form using it too


Rack/Hex Bar Deads other great variations too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mid-week weigh in, up 1lb since Sunday with no increase in waist or stomach.

That will do, now the scale has moved it might help me mentally a bit, might give me an extra boost.

Legs tonight, gonna try to go to collapsing again.

I've got some GoNutrition Volt pre-workout to try, anyone had it before?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Mid-week weigh in, up 1lb since Sunday with no increase in waist or stomach.
> 
> That will do, now the scale has moved it might help me mentally a bit, might give me an extra boost.
> 
> ...


That'll do mate, just got to keep that pattern going - scales up, waist same 

Of course I have lol it does the trick but as with most pre workouts dose increases over time


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got legs done tonight, was planning to do some heavy stuff (heavy for me ) but on leg press my back started to hurt, never had that before so decided to wear myself out with reps

Squats - 60kg, 80kg, 80kg

Leg press - 260kg, 180kg, 180kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg - did 10 reps, 10 second rest, 20 reps, 20 seconds, 30 reps, 30 seconds...

Standing calf raise - 80kg, 80kg, 80kg

Weighted lunges - 15kg each hand x 3

Quad extension - 45kg, 85kg then dropped to 25kg and did 10 reps, 10 seconds, 20 reps, 20 seconds, 30 reps, 30 seconds, 40 reps...

Quads were aching at this point, felt full of blood.

Then 30 mins incline cardio

And now I can hear my cooker beeping to say my tea is ready!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Plenty done mate!

810kg leg press is great


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Plenty done mate!
> 
> 810kg leg press is great


:laugh: Jeeeeees if I tried that I would still be stuck under it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders / triceps done tonight, did a mix of some heavy sets and massive sets to pump up

Seated press - 60kg, 85kg, 100kg, 40kg

Vertical row - 65kg, 75kg, 75kg

Side cable raise - 10kg, 10kg, 15kg

DB lat raise - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 7.5kg

Skull crusher - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg

1 arm OHP - 7.5kg, 7.5kg, 7.5kg

Bar pushdown - 50kg, 60kg, 60kg, dropset of 40kg down to 5kg

Rope pushdown - 25kg, 30kg, 20kg

Shrugs - 60kg, 80kg, 80kg - did them all very slow, definitely felt it!

30 mins incline treadmill

Feeling a bit more "full" tonight, dont know if its just because Im quite pumped or if its just in my head, but its good :laugh:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Top pressing bud and weight up with waist same is the perfect outcome


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Shoulders / triceps done tonight, did a mix of some heavy sets and massive sets to pump up
> 
> Seated press - 60kg, 85kg, 100kg, 40kg
> 
> ...


Very good session mate! What did you press on?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks chief, if I can get another 3 1/2 stone on without putting fat on that would be great :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Very good session mate! What did you press on?


Cable machine with flat plates behind me, if you know what I mean??

Only got 4 reps on 100kg, used to be able to do like 12 reps before I started cutting, will get it back.....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Thanks chief, if I can get another 3 1/2 stone on without putting fat on that would be great :laugh:


Slow and steady wins the race bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good session tonight, did chest and quick biceps / forearms pump

3 sets leg raises

Pec deck - 25kg, 45kg, 50kg

Bench press - 60kg, 80kg, 60kg

Incline press - 60kg, 80kg, 40kg

Incline DB fly - 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

Preacher curl - 10kg, 15kg, 10kg

21's - 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets

Abdominal twists - 3 sets

Cooking a chilli now and gonna watch Hercules soon, have a good night guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today, feel like it will do me good.

Out on works christmas do tonight, should be interesting as its a long time since I've been out in town and I don't think I've ever been out not drinking!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Rest day today, feel like it will do me good.
> 
> Out on works christmas do tonight, should be interesting as its a long time since I've been out in town and I don't think I've ever been out not drinking!
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Haha, could be a messy one then mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, could be a messy one then mate


Not for me but I can laugh at the messy people haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have a good night mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Christmas do was ****. I'm not a sociable person at best of times but everyone ****ed me off last night.

Went in a strip bar and I felt proper small compared to some of the guys in there haha

And to top it off I've lost 1lb in last few days!!!

Upping calories a bit, making breakfast now then off to train back and abs with the wife


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Christmas do was ****. I'm not a sociable person at best of times but everyone ****ed me off last night.
> 
> Went in a strip bar and I felt proper small compared to some of the guys in there haha
> 
> ...


Pmsl time for gainz!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl time for gainz!!!


Too right mate! Just had breakfast with 95g of protein haha off to the gym now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Decent workout done this morning, the wife enjoyed it too so will probably come with me more often on weekends. Even had her deadlifting!

Deadlifts - 100kg, 150kg, 190kg

Wide grip pulldown - 55kg, 60kg, 65kg

Straight arm pushdown - 30kg, 30kg, 25kg

Bent over T-bar - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Seated cable row - 50kg, 65kg, 72.5kg

3 sets of leg raises

3 sets of crunches

3 sets of abdominal twists

The wife got a pic too, will upload that off my phone.......


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


>


Looking good mate, great shape to lats. Nice and high


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

Biceps tonight, gonna try a few heavy sets and a few very slow sets for a change.

Smashing the food in today, had almost 2000 calories so far


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Biceps tonight, gonna try a few heavy sets and a few very slow sets for a change.
> 
> Smashing the food in today, had almost 2000 calories so far


Enjoy mate, can't beat some heavy slow negs on the guns!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Biceps done quite well I feel, kept every rep as slow as possible, especially on the negatives.

3 sets leg raises

Incline DB curls - 7.5kg, 7.5kg, 10kg

1 arm preacher - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

DB hammer curl - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 15kg

Concentration curl - 7.5kg, 7.5kg, 10kg

Drag curl - 15kg, 25kg, 40kg

3 sets abdominal twists

30 mins incline treadmill

Food going in really well, just had a great chicken curry with rice and naan bread


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Having to sit in this morning to wait for Scottish Power, I can almost guarantee they won't turn up! At least it will be a short day at work 

Legs tonight, gonna have some rice with my pre-workout meal for a change.

Biceps feel pretty tight this morning, always a good sign.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs doen tonight, very pleased with it.

Squats - 60kg, 100kg, 60kg - only got 4 reps on 100kg but happy with that as I really struggle to add weight on squats

Leg press - 220kg, 270kg, 310kg

Standing calf raise - 100kg - 10 sets of 10 then 1 set of 10, all with very little rest

Walking lunges - 20kg x 3 sets

Lying leg curl - 37.5kg, 37.5kg, 20kg

Seated calf raise - 30kg, 50kg, 55kg

Leg extension - 70kg, 90kg, 100kg, 40kg - on the 40kg set I did them as slow as possible

Food time now, home made bolognese with garlic bread!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mid-week weigh in, no change all round.

Although it's great being able to eat loads and not put weight on, it's a bit frustrating! Though I'm focussing more on the mirror than the scales.

Chest and tri's tonight, have a good one.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Mid-week weigh in, no change all round.
> 
> Although it's great being able to eat loads and not put weight on, it's a bit frustrating! Though I'm focussing more on the mirror than the scales.
> 
> Chest and tri's tonight, have a good one.


I'm the same eating loads and struggling to gain any weight and it is a bit annoying


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> I'm the same eating loads and struggling to gain any weight and it is a bit annoying


It sure is! But at least I'm not gaining fat so that's a bonus.

Starting to feel the benefit of eating more, feel a little stronger and my arms feel bigger, maybe all in my head but it's got to help!

You still natty?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> It sure is! But at least I'm not gaining fat so that's a bonus.
> 
> Starting to feel the benefit of eating more, feel a little stronger and my arms feel bigger, maybe all in my head but it's got to help!
> 
> You still natty?


Yeah I don't gain fat makes me wonder where all those calories are going,yes mate still natty starting first test cycle mid jan after my big four O,so hopefully I'll gain some weight then


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I don't gain fat makes me wonder where all those calories are going,yes mate still natty starting first test cycle mid jan after my big four O,so hopefully I'll gain some weight then


Good luck with it! I do keep bobbing in your journal so will keep an eye on it closer when you start.

I'm gonna go back on in February, just orals though, will see what I can get from them.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome deadlifts mate at that body weight. Still should of got c.ubted at your works do and ordered some strippers


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Back taper looking great mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Mid-week weigh in, no change all round.
> 
> Although it's great being able to eat loads and not put weight on, it's a bit frustrating! Though I'm focussing more on the mirror than the scales.
> 
> Chest and tri's tonight, have a good one.


Haha, welcome to my world. Scales are cúnt! You look back at a week of 25k+ calories and think how?!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Awesome deadlifts mate at that body weight. Still should of got c.ubted at your works do and ordered some strippers


Cheers pal. Haha in my younger, single, drug fuelled days I would have spent a fortune


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Back taper looking great mate!


Thanks! Back is definitely a strong point


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, welcome to my world. Scales are cúnt! You look back at a week of 25k+ calories and think how?!


Haha at least we can enjoy loads of food! People at work are commenting that I don't stop eating so must be doing something right!

I'm sure that mass will come, just inpatient


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha at least we can enjoy loads of food! People at work are commenting that I don't stop eating so must be doing something right!
> 
> I'm sure that mass will come, just inpatient


It'll come mate. I'll have been training 4 years in April and gained nearly 5st - I've never exploded in weight gain like some others lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest done. Was feeling very determined so tried some muscle rounds, amazing pump!

3 sets weight crunches

Incline bench - muscle round of 60kg, 8 sets of 4

Flat DB bench - 25kg's, 40kg's, 30kg's

Incline DB fly - 22.5kg's, 22.5kg's, 25kg's

Pec deck - 40kg, 40kg, 25kg straight into 15kg

Decline DB bench - muscle round of 20kg each side - 8 sets of 4

3 sets abdominal twists

30 mins incline treadmill.

Food porn pic coming soon as there is a big pile of spicy chicken thighs in the oven


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Chest done. Was feeling very determined so tried some muscle rounds, amazing pump!
> 
> 3 sets weight crunches
> 
> ...


Nice session mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Triceps done, again very slow reps everywhere, really feeling the benefit of slow controlled reps, big pumps.

DB OHP - 25kg, 35kg, 37.5kg

Rope overhead extension - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg - 3 second negatives, felt awesome!

Rope pulldown - 40kg, 40kg, 25kg

Skull crusher - muscle round with 25kg - 8 sets of 4

Close grip bench press - 60kg, 60kg straight into 40kg

30 mins incline treadmill


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders tonight with a bit of forearms

Rear delt DB raise - 7.5kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

DB press - 25kg per side, 32.5kg, 15kg

Straight arm front raise - 3 sets with 15kg plate

DB lat raise - 12.5kg x 3 sets

Vertical row - 50kg, 65kg, dropset of 35kg down to 5kg

Side cable raise - 3 sets of 5kg with no breaks

3 sets rope wrist curl

Shrugs - 60 kg x 3 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, no change in weight.

I've added more carbs into my diet over the last week or 2 as I kept them low before. Increased calories again today, eating approx 800 above maintainance now, should be gaining in that shouldn't i?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Weekly weigh in, no change in weight.
> 
> I've added more carbs into my diet over the last week or 2 as I kept them low before. Increased calories again today, eating approx 800 above maintainance now, should be gaining in that shouldn't i?


Obviously metabolism is increasing with training and the increased food mate.... Need to bump kcals again. 200 odd Id say.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Obviously metabolism is increasing with training and the increased food mate.... Need to bump kcals again. 200 odd Id say.


Yea I thought increased metabolism as I'm always hungry! Training harder too.

Would you say keep the cardio up too?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea I thought increased metabolism as I'm always hungry! Training harder too.
> 
> Would you say keep the cardio up too?


Definitely mate... You'll be increasing metabolism on all fronts enabling you to eat more. Stay leaner and grow.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, now up to 3600 kcal clean.

Best go food shopping! Rest day today.

Cheers bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yesterday I ate loads, had a rare cheat meal consisting of a full Domino's, half a Yule log and some cookies.

I'm a few lb heavier this morning, let's see how much of it is water weight.

Gonna train something with the Mrs later, probably arms or legs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

We did arms, was a great one. Proper pushed the wife, she loved it.

Overhead rope extension - 25kg, 40kg, 50kg

Rope pulldown - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

1 arm cable pulldown - 15kg, 15kg, 20kg

Close grip bench press - 60kg, 60kg, 80kg

21's - 25kg, 30kg, 40kg

DB hammer curl - 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

Cable to head curl - 15kg, 20kg, 25kg

Preacher - 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

Off to my mums now, armed with a chicken breast and jacket potato!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice to see you're pushing the misses, mine hates training with me because I shout at her apparently lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Silvaback said:


> Nice to see you're pushing the misses, mine hates training with me because I shout at her apparently lol


Yea she really enjoyed it, complained her triceps were sore this morning haha

I'm up 4lb from Saturday! None of it on waist or stomach. Now I don't believe for a moment that I've put on 4lb of lean muscle, but hopefully heading the right way.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I did legs tonight, tried to get my squats up too 100kg again like last week, managed 3 reps! Think I really need to ask someone to spot me on squats and I could push a few more out.

3 sets weighted crunches

Squats - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Leg press - 260kg, 300kg, 140kg

Standing calf raise - 60kg, 80kg, 80kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

Leg extension - 65kg, 90kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg

2 sets abdominal twists

30 mins incline treadmill

My calves and quads were on fire before I started cardio! Really pumped, will have done me some good.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought i would pop in too show my face looks spot on fella!! How you finding cardio everyday?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> I thought i would pop in too show my face looks spot on fella!! How you finding cardio everyday?


Thanks for dropping in big fella!

I don't mind the cardio everyday, it goes fast enough. I have always put fat on when tried to bulk in the past so if it helps keep me leaner I'm all for it


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Thanks for dropping in big fella!
> 
> I don't mind the cardio everyday, it goes fast enough. I have always put fat on when tried to bulk in the past so if it helps keep me leaner I'm all for it


You learn too love it after a while I find  you doing hit cardio or just slow?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> You learn too love it after a while I find  you doing hit cardio or just slow?


Slow, just stick treadmill on 15% incline and fast walk it for 30 mins


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

How many calories you burning?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> How many calories you burning?


Usually around 400


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Usually around 400


That's what I normally do on 1 hour slow cardio on the bike I need too up my pace


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest tonight! Always struggle on decline press as I can't get the bar off the start position, so tonight I dragged a bench over to the smith machine and made it my bitch :laugh: worked proper hard

Cable crossover - 15kg, 25kg, 30kg

Incline press - muscle round of 8 sets of 4 - 60kg

Decline smith press - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg (new PB)

Pec deck - muscle round of 8 sets of 4 - 40kg

DB flies - 17.5kg, 22.5kg, 15kg

3 sets weighted crunches

3 sets abdominal twists

30 mins incline treadmill

Chest is proper pumped now, was struggling to take my vest off when I got home :bounce:

Making a curry now, need to eat another 1500 cals yet!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got out of work early today so made the most of it and spent some time doing shoulders, forearms and cardio.

Seated smith press - 20kg, 60kg, 40kg

Side cable raise - 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

Front cable raise - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Vertical row - 65kg, 65kg, 75kg

DB rear delts - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

DB lat raise - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 7.5kg - kept going till I couldn't lift my arms anymore, could see my delts swelling :tongue:

Barbell wrist curl - 3 sets straight into 3 sets of rope wrist curls

Shrugs - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

30 mins incline treadmill


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today! Well, when I say rest I mean we are looking after my god daughter tonight so won't get time to train, though I'm sure it will be a workout in itself...


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Take the rest as a time too grow  and chase your god daughter round the place


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> Take the rest as a time too grow  and chase your god daughter round the place


Will see if I can get her on my chin up bar....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, let's see if these add some mass.










Been off for a few months now and thought I would give these a try after PHMG mentioned them in his thread.

I've done ok off pro-hormones before and that was when diet wasn't great, so hopefully now my diet is much better and I have lower bodyfat these will do me some good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

It was "dress down Friday" at work today, so while most people were in jeans and christmas jumpers I was wearing cargo shorts and a Lee Priest t-shirt :laugh: Got a few comments.....

Heavy back with quick bicep pump tonight, went hard as I could and I feel bloody great now. Can certainly feel it in my back, will be feeling it in the morning!!

3 sets weighted crunches

T-bar row - 15kg per side, 22.5kg, 25kg

Deadlift - 110kg, 150kg, 190kg

Bent over barbell row - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg

Wide grip lat pulldown - 40kg, 65kg, 75kg

DB row - 27.5kg, 35kg, 40kg

Triple set of concentration curls, DB hammer curls then drag curls, 3 sets of each with very short rests

3 sets abdominal twists

25 mins incline treadmill

:001_tt2:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Deads soon be at 200kg matey


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Smashing it @Adz !!! Top man!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Deads soon be at 200kg matey


I'm getting 3 or 4 out at 190kg so shouldn't be far off, back feels nice and tight today!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Smashing it @Adz !!! Top man!


Thanks pal, I'm not letting myself slow down, need to keep hitting it hard.

Up 1lb this morning from midweek, little bit on stomach but not been eating 100% clean, will have to watch that


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm getting 3 or 4 out at 190kg so shouldn't be far off, back feels nice and tight today!


With extra Christmas kcals you'll soon be there mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to see you still smashing it mate.  be interesting to see how you get on with those PH's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Good to see you still smashing it mate.  be interesting to see how you get on with those PH's


Thanks fella, will keep it updated in here


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Thanks fella, will keep it updated in here


superdrol clone isn't it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Superdrol mixed with something else

Extreme Labs - The Strongest and Most Potent Fat Burners and Pro Hormones Legally Available


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Training legs this morning with the wife, this should be fun :tongue:

I expect lots of crying and screaming, and the wife will probably complain too :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Im doomed, the wife decided she wasn't training but instead pushed me hard, wouldn't let me have long rests and made me work!

Squats - 20kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Standing calf raise - 80kg, 80kg, 100kg

Walking lunges - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Seated calf raise - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Lying leg curl - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Leg extension - 60kg, 90kg, then dropped to 40kg and did very slow reps then held legs up as long as I could, then did same with 45kg - collapsed in a heap on the floor after this

Leg press - 220kg, 260kg, 310kg, 140kg

Best leg session Ive had in a long time :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Superdrol mixed with something else
> 
> Extreme Labs - The Strongest and Most Potent Fat Burners and Pro Hormones Legally Available


Dbol would be cheaper 

I've tried SD before, constant headaches lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Dbol would be cheaper
> 
> I've tried SD before, constant headaches lol


About same, I found this a bit cheaper elsewhere. Plus like PHMG said you take a chance with Dbol as you don't know what exactly what you are getting, at least with this you do.

Clen is only thing that gives me headaches, nasty stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> About same, I found this a bit cheaper elsewhere. Plus like PHMG said you take a chance with Dbol as you don't know what exactly what you are getting, at least with this you do.
> 
> Clen is only thing that gives me headaches, nasty stuff


Depends where you buy  lol

Tbh it's same for both, who's to say the SD isn't dosed correctly? Not a regulated part of the industry iirc.

Yeah clen can be a cúnt too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evenin all, did shoulders and forearms tonight, good session with lots of sets

Side cable raise - 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

Vertical row - 60kg, 75kg, 75kg

Front cable raise - 20kg, 30kg, 35kg

Seated press - muscle round of 8 sets of 4 - 65kg

Rear DB Delts - 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

DB lat raise - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Shrugs - 80kg, 100kg, 100kg

Rope wrist curls - 3 sets

30 mins incline treadmill

Currently sat waiting for chilli and watching The Rescuers Down Under


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mid-week weigh in, up 3lb since weekend, no increase on waist or stomach.

Seem to have found a sweet spot with calories at the moment, I'm up 7lb in total over the past 3 weeks I think it is, only 1/2 inch gone on stomach. Had a fitted t-shirt on Sunday and arms are noticeably bigger than a month ago.

Working today unfortunately so can't train now til Saturday, I'm sure a few days of rest will do me good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have a great Christmas and New Year mate! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Have a great Christmas and New Year mate! :thumb: :beer:


You too mate, dont drink too much!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

4 days off, was good to get back on it today. Although I had a run on christmas day and did 6 sets of pulls ups yesterday just to keep stuff ticking over.

Did chest and triceps this morning, really felt full of energy.

Pec deck - 20kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg

Decline press - 20kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Incline press - muscle round of 8 sets of 4 - 65kg

Cable crossover - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Bar pushdown - 50kg, 75kg, 85kg, dropset of 40kg down to 20kg

Rope pulldown - 30kg, 40kg, 40kg

Skull crusher - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg

Single arm OHP - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Incline DB fly - 20kg, 25kg, 27.5kg (new PB)

OH rope extension - 30kg, 50kg, 60kg

I got a great gift from my secret santa, a tub of Dbol and some Rip 255 (tren / test / mast) so after my holiday gonna do about 12 weeks of some proper stuff. Really looking forward to that, its like 12 years since Ive done any oils!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weighed in this morning, up another 3lb and no increase to waist or stomach, happy with that.

Trained biceps and forearms today:

DB alternate curls - 12.5kg, 15kg, 15kg, 17.5kg

Concentration curls - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

DB hammer curls - 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

High pulley cable curls - 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

21's - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Preacher curl - 10kg, 10kg, 5kg

Barbell wrist curl - 15kg, 20kg, 20kg

Rope wrist curl - 5kg, 5kg, 5kg

Reverse grip curl - 25kg, 25kg, 30kg

Was struggling to lift my arms on the way out! Just enjoyed a nice big feed, have a good day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> 4 days off, was good to get back on it today. Although I had a run on christmas day and did 6 sets of pulls ups yesterday just to keep stuff ticking over.
> 
> Did chest and triceps this morning, really felt full of energy.
> 
> ...


Dirty druggie cúnt


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Dirty druggie cúnt


Peer pressure, following you and the other big boys


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Peer pressure, following you and the other big boys


We all fall in line eventually lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Saw your pic on IG when doing run on Christmas day, that's dedication mate :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Saw your pic on IG when doing run on Christmas day, that's dedication mate :lol: :thumbup1:


Yea can't be losing focus now mate, just 2 weeks til the beach


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back day!

3 sets of leg raises

Deadlifts - 60kg, 100kg, 140kg, 190kg

Bent over T-Bar row - 40kg, 60kg, 70kg

Seated T-bar row - 40kg, 50kg, 55kg

Seated low cable row - 50kg, 65kg, 80kg

Close grip lat pulldown - 55kg, 65kg, 75kg

Straight arm pushdown - 20kg, 30kg, 30kg

3 sets of abdominal twists

30 mins incline treadmill

Im dropping calories by 100, although Im happy the weight is finally coming on, I don't want it to come on too fast and Im conscious of putting back on my stomach. Ive put 1/2 inch on there and don't want to put anymore there!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big shoulder session tonight, gym was proper quiet so I made the most of it.

Partial DB side laterals - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg straight into DB side laterals 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

DB rear delts - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Seated press - muscle round 8 sets of 4 - 70kg

Vertical row - 65kg, 50kg, dropset of 35kg down to 5kg

Front cable raise - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Side cable raise - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Smith machine shrugs - 80kg, 80kg, 80kg

3 sets abdominal twists

40 mins incline treadmill

Thinking I need to start taking more food to work as Ive just had my evening meal and still need to eat 1000 calories :laugh:

Don't think I will get time to train tomorrow as gym is only open for a few hours and Im going out with my mum, so 2 days off.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Big session there mate!

What's your MFP name?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Big session there mate!
> 
> What's your MFP name?


Thanks buddy, I think it's adztherat, same on most things


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just done midweek weigh in, not happy. Up 3lb again but have put 1 inch on waist and 1/2 inch on stomach.

Going to knock calories back a bit and up cardio, need to find the right balance


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fasted cardio done, had a run. Now to get some oats in me before I train legs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Thanks buddy, I think it's adztherat, same on most things


Done mate. Should change your settings so friends can see your food diary, always good for new ideas


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Done mate. Should change your settings so friends can see your food diary, always good for new ideas


I think I've changed it now, never looked sharing settings


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I got legs done this morning, didnt go as heavy as last week on squats without my spotter but still worked them hard

Leg press - 140kg, 220kg, 270kg, 310kg

Squats - 60kg, 80kg, 80kg

Lunges - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 30kg, 35kg

Lying leg curl - 30kg, 37.5kg, 20kg

Standing calf raise - 100kg, 100kg, 120kg

Leg extension - 75kg, 90kg, then 2 sets at 45kg, slow reps then held legs up as long as I can, proper good burn

Just been in town with my mum and had an expensive coffee, was hoping to grab something healthy but a bacon roll was healthiest thing they had! Now cooking up some chicken and rice.

Have a great night everyone :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok last week before holiday so dropping calories a bit, upping cardio and adding some Clen in, see if I can drop a bit of water weight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Ok last week before holiday so dropping calories a bit, upping cardio and adding some Clen in, see if I can drop a bit of water weight


Smash a few grams of vitamin c in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Smash a few grams of vitamin c in


Will get some tomorrow, what difference does it make?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Will get some tomorrow, what difference does it make?


Drops water mate, 2g a day or more will help.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Drops water mate, 2g a day or more will help.


Sweet thanks!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, did chest tonight, very good session.

3 sets of weighted crunches

Flat bench press - 70kg, 90kg, 100kg

Hammer strength press - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Incline press - muscle round 8 sets of 4 - 60kg

Pec deck - 30kg, 45kg, 50kg

Incline DB fly - 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg

Cable crossover - 10kg, 20kg, 25kg

20 mins incline treadmill

Great pump, chest and triceps were aching at the end!

Waiting for some chilli to cook now :thumbup1:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I get cheapo effervescent energy tabs from B&M home bargains, £1 for a tub and basically the same ingredients as a barocca. Got Vit c, b12, b6 etc in them.

Make your **** turn fluorescent at first but seem to control water retention really well and make you feel great first thing in the morning.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had an arms session this morning, had to do something as I went out for a chinese last night :tongue:

3 sets of leg raises

Overhead rope extension - 35kg, 60kg, 70kg

1 arm pulldown - 15kg, 15kg, 20kg

V bar pushdown - 55kg, 70kg, 80kg

DB overhead press - 30kg, 35kg, 22.5kg

Incline DB curl - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

DB hammer curl - 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

EZ bar curl - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

21's - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

15 mins step machine

3 sets abdominal twists

20 mins incline treadmill


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening fans, hope you are all well 

Did shoulders today:

3 sets weighted crunches

Standing shoulder press - 20kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg

Vertical row - 60kg, 75kg, 75kg

Side cable raise - 10kg, 15kg, 20kg

Front cable raise - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

DB rear delts - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

DB side lats - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 5kg

Shrugs - 100kg, 140kg, 140kg

3 sets abdominal twists

20 mins incline treadmill

:thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, not far off holiday now, keeping the training going hard right up to it!

Did back tonight:

3 sets leg raises

Deadlift - 100kg, 140kg, 180kg

Wide grip pulldown - 55kg, 65kg, 75kg (full stack)

Close grip pulldown - 55kg, 65kg, 75kg

Bent over barbell row - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

T-bar row - 40kg, 45kg, 50kg

Hyper-extension - 3 sets with 10kg

30 mins incline treadmill


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Hi guys, not far off holiday now, keeping the training going hard right up to it!
> 
> Did back tonight:
> 
> ...


Good work mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks pal


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, midweek weigh in today and I've dropped some water weight as planned.

Down 3lbs and dropped 1/2 inch off my waist.

Legs tonight, going to try front squats for the first time.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Morning guys, midweek weigh in today and I've dropped some water weight as planned.
> 
> Down 3lbs and dropped 1/2 inch off my waist.
> 
> Legs tonight, going to try front squats for the first time.


Good going fella  keep up the hard work


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done! Why did no-one tell me front squats hurt so much?? :laugh:

My quads are in absolute agony, struggled to get down the stairs coming out the gym, gonna be in pain tomorrow.

Front squats - 20kg, 50kg, 40kg - only managed a few reps at 40kg as I was in pain, felt good though!

Leg press - 220kg, 270kg, 140kg

Standing calf raise - 100kg, 100kg, 140kg

Walking lunges - 35kg, 35kg, 35kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 30kg, 30kg

Donkey kick - 25kg, 45kg, 55kg

Leg extension - 65kg, 75kg, 90kg, dropset of 50kg to 15kg

25 mins incline treadmill

Dying now, just had a go at making some quest bars, will see what they are like in an hour


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice deads a few sessions back mate. 

Never tried front squats myself either


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Worst leg DOMS ever! My wife was killing herself laughing at me hobbling down the stairs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest tonight:

Cable crossover - 10kg, 20kg, 25kg

Bench press - 40kg, 70kg, 90kg - good job I was doing it on smith machine as had a pain in my right shoulder as I was lowering the weight and failed on 90kg, had to slide out from under it :laugh:

didnt go too heavy with weights after this

Incline press - muscle round 8 sets of 4 - 60kg

Pec deck - 40kg, 50kg, 25kg

Incline DB fly - 22.5kg, 22.5kg, 12.5kg

30 mins incline treadmill

Coming off the clen now so I have a normal weekend, no shaking and lack of energy


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How long now bud?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> How long now bud?


Til holiday? I go on Monday morning, need it!

Doing biceps and forearms shortly when I finish work


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Til holiday? I go on Monday morning, need it!
> 
> Doing biceps and forearms shortly when I finish work


Have a great time mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks pal, I will.

Good session tonight, great pump! Kept all reps slow as I could, biceps felt read to pop

EZ bar curl - 10kg, 30kg, 30kg, 35kg

Concentration curl - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Alternate DB curl - 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

Preacher curl - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Rope hammer curl - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

21's - 25kg, 25kg, 15kg, 15kg, 25kg

Barbell wrist curls straight into rope wrist curls - 3 sets

Have a good night everyone


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Last one before I go away so I made sure it was a big one, left the wife at hairdressers so took my time at the gym.

Did triceps and abs.

Close grip bench press - 40kg, 70kg, 70kg

Hammer extension - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Barbell skull crusher - 30kg, 35kg, 37.5kg

DB kickback - 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

1 arm cable pulldown - 15kg, 15kg, 10kg

V bar pushdown - 60kg, 75kg, 85kg

Overhead rope extension - 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Rope pulldown - 30kg, 25kg, 20kg, 15kg, 10kg

3 sets of weighted crunches

3 sets of leg raises

3 sets abdominal twists

3 sets weighted rope crunches

Waiting on a chicken dinner cooking now.

Hopefully will get a few small sessions in on holiday as they have a decent gym there, not much though, just enough to keep me pumped haha then when I get back its drug time :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy the holiday mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, Im back. Had a great rest on holiday, managed to get 5 sessions in the hotel gym. Not heavy but enough to keep me ticking over, deadlifting in 35c heat aint fun!

Anyway, back on it today. Time to grow for summer now! Did my first shot of Rip 225 this morning and got some Test E on the way too. Also doing 60mg of Dbol per day for first few weeks.

Will weigh and measure tomorrow morning so I know a start point and keep track of growth. I think Ive put about 4 or 5 lb on while Ive been away, not too bad for eating all inclusive and lying about all day for 2 weeks!

Been in gym today and did shoulders, felt great to be back.

DB lat raise - 7.5kg, 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

DB rear delts - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Smith machine behind head press - 20kg, 40kg, 60kg, 60kg

Side cable raise - 10kg, 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

Cable front raise - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

Vertical row - 60kg, 65kg, 70kg, 35kg

Shrugs - 100kg, 100kg, 100kg, 100kg

3 sets weighted crunches

3 sets abdominal twists


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Bin sticking my head round the door having a noisey from time to time I'm well impressed bud keep up the hard work I want to start a journal but don't know how to start it but I'm well impressed mate keep up the hard work results r good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

nickynoo said:


> Bin sticking my head round the door having a noisey from time to time I'm well impressed bud keep up the hard work I want to start a journal but don't know how to start it but I'm well impressed mate keep up the hard work results r good


Thanks pal, always good to have a new face reading it.

Get one started, doesn't have to be too exciting but if its honest enough it will make good reading :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome back mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

training on holiday- that's dedication!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weighed in this morning, have put on 6lb and roughly 1 inch on stomach.

I'm guessing some of its water weight as I dropped 6lb the week before I went and drank a lot of fizzy drinks while away.

I will start adding cardio back into the sessions tonight.

First day back in work today, words can't express how much I don't want to go!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Business as normal, did chest & tri's after work. Feel like Ive lost a little strength but not much.

3 sets leg raises

Pec deck - 20kg, 40kg, 50kg

Incline press - muscle round - 8 sets of 4 - 65kg

Flat press - 40kg, 60kg, 80kg

Cable crossover - 15kg, 20kg, 20kg

Rope pulldown - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Rope overhead extension - 40kg, 50kg, 55kg

Reverse grip bar pulldown - 20kg, 40kg, 40kg

Skull crusher - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

3 sets of abdominal twists

30 mins incline treadmill

My ass is a bit tender from the shot yesterday :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Another good one tonight, did back & bi's & forearms

Deadlift: 100kg, 140kg, 160kg

Bent over T-Bar row - 20kg, 40kg, 65kg

Low cable row - 50kg, 80kg, 87.5kg

Wide grip lat pulldown - 60kg, 60kg, 65kg

EZ bar curl - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Concentration curl - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

DB hammer curl - 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

Single arm DB preacher - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Reverse grip barbell curl - 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets

Feel proper pumped now.

Made a bit of change to diet, Im trying to get most of my calories from food instead of shakes. I know that is the best way but I was drinking 2 or 3 shakes a day, just because of ease really. This is how my diet looked today if you are interested:

6.30am - 3 egg omelette with ham and cheese

8.45am - Tuna with pasta (john west pot thing as I couldn't find tin opener!) & 1 cup green tea

11.00am - 50g boiled rice & 1 chicken breast

12.30pm - 50g whey shake

2.45pm - 150g sweet potato & 1 chicken breast

4.45pm - MP Assault preworkout & 60g dianabol

5.15pm - Training

6.30pm - Vyomax protein flapjack

8.00pm - Chilli with around 270g minced steak

Ive got around 200 calories left to play with so will have some oats before bed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks all good mate!

I like that pre without Assault with dbol 60 grams worth too..... I hope that's mg you junkie 

Hope the pip isn't too bad lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Looks all good mate!
> 
> I like that pre without Assault with dbol 60 grams worth too..... I hope that's mg you junkie
> 
> Hope the pip isn't too bad lol


Nope, 60g, necking a bottle at a time :laugh:

Pip still sore, feels like someone knee'd me right in the cheek! Got to stick some test e in tomorrow too haha

I forgot the digits on my diet, according to MFP I'm on P290, C202, F114 so far


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Midweek weigh in, weight the same but dropped 1/2 inch off stomach.

Test e arrived yesterday so put 1.25ml of that in and 1ml of rip this morning.

Going to keep monitoring food and weight, let's get some gains!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Adz said:


> Midweek weigh in, weight the same but dropped 1/2 inch off stomach.
> 
> Test e arrived yesterday so put 1.25ml of that in and 1ml of rip this morning.
> 
> Going to keep monitoring food and weight, let's get some gains!


 :thumb:


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

in :thumbup1: good luck


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just cooked a load of spicy chicken for tomorrow


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this your first injectable cycle mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Is this your first injectable cycle mate?


I did them about 12 years ago, but back then I knew **** all about gear or dieting, just popped in some Sus and ate loads of crap, ended up fat haha

But yea first since then, really can't wait for it to kick in, neither can the wife


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs tonight! First time Ive done them in 3 weeks, was expecting pain but I actually felt a bit stronger than usual. Could this be from having a rest? The gear kicking in? Me working harder to get the most from the gear? Or maybe just all in my head :laugh:

Lying leg curl - 15kg, 30kg, 37.5kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 30kg, 35kg

Leg extension - 70kg, 90kg, 100kg

Standing calf raise - 40kg, 60kg, 60kg

Leg press - 200kg, 280kg, 320kg

Squats - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

Front squats - 20kg, 30kg, 40kg

Last time I did front squats I only did them with 20kg and my quads were in bits, thats why I didnt superset them today as I thought no way I could do them with decent weight, but they felt much better today and reckon next week I will SS them @no1dnbhead


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How about all the above?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> How about all the above?


Haha yea most likely


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Legs tonight! First time Ive done them in 3 weeks, was expecting pain but I actually felt a bit stronger than usual. Could this be from having a rest? The gear kicking in? Me working harder to get the most from the gear? Or maybe just all in my head :laugh:
> 
> Lying leg curl - 15kg, 30kg, 37.5kg
> 
> ...


You'll love them when you do them proper get into it or it might just be me :/ haha good session by the looks of it tho bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders done tonight.

Shoulder press (cable plate loaded machine) - 40kg, 80kg, 100kg, 100kg

Vertical row - 60kg, 75kg, 75kg

Front cable raise - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

DB rear delt flies - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

DB lat raise - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 10kg, 7.5kg

Shrugs - 60kg, 100kg, 100kg, 100kg

No cardio as I had to go straight to B&Q to get a new shower :angry:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Midweek weigh in, up 1lb and waist down 1 inch, that's the kind of progress I like.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Midweek weigh in, up 1lb and waist down 1 inch, that's the kind of progress I like.


That's the best kind of progress keep pushing forward!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks bud


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Thanks bud


Not a problem pal have a good day


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today, had loads of good food though, legs are in bits from Monday so been walking like a cripple all day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back day! Had a great one, definitely feeling stronger and feeling "on".

Seated T-bar row - 10kg, 50kg, 50kg, 55kg

Deadlift - 80kg, 160kg, 200kg - managed 3 reps at 200kg, happy with that

Close grip pulldown - 60kg, 70kg, 75kg (new PB)

Seated cable row - 50kg, 80kg, 87.5kg (new PB I think)

Bent over DB row - 35kg, 35kg, 35kg

Finished up with 3 sets of barbell wrist curls supersetted with rope wrist curls

Been in a great mood all day and managed to get myself an interview at Audi tomorrow so wish me luck :thumbup1:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Adz said:


> Back day! Had a great one, definitely feeling stronger and feeling "on".
> 
> Been in a great mood all day and managed to get myself an interview at Audi tomorrow so wish me luck :thumbup1:


Excellent, best of luck buddy. What job do you do at the moment?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work on the dead lifts mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Excellent, best of luck buddy. What job do you do at the moment?


I work at Ford mate doing logistics, so sorting all out cars in the yard and advertising them. Job at Audi is pretty much same thing but better money and much nicer cars.

Thanks all


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Great work on the dead lifts mate


Thanks mate, go for 5 next week


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow mate, congrats on the 200kg deadlift


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Great work in the gym and with interview, best of luck mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great day today! Smashed the interview, 1 guy wanted to offer it me on the spot but they have to do it to the letter and offer it internally first, but said he will be very surprised if he isn't calling me next Friday to offer me the job.

Did arms afterwards, strength definitely going up, just need the size to follow haha Im inpatient

Single arm DB OHP - 7.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 15kg

Skull crusher - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg, 40kg (new PB I think)

Rope pushdown - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg, dropset of 25kg down to 10kg

Dips - 3 sets bodyweight then 1 set with 20kg chains

High cable bicep curls - 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

DB curls - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 15kg

Preacher curl - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 15kg

21's - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Diet is spot on, not straying near any cheat meals, not feeling the need!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope its not too early to say, congratulations


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope its not too early to say, congratulations


Haha thanks dude


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How come the job switch mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice one on the interview mate, fingers crossed!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> How come the job switch mate?


**** money at Ford and they have shafted me with a new role, basically doing We Buy Any Car type of stuff so spend half my day appraising £200 crap heaps that any sane person would just scrap :laugh:

A mate works at Audi and told me they have a marketing / trade cars role available that they aren't advertising, so he got my foot in the door. Much better money and chance to progress, plus much better company to work for.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> **** money at Ford and they have shafted me with a new role, basically doing We Buy Any Car type of stuff so spend half my day appraising £200 crap heaps that any sane person would just scrap :laugh:
> 
> A mate works at Audi and told me they have a marketing / trade cars role available that they aren't advertising, so he got my foot in the door. Much better money and chance to progress, plus much better company to work for.


Sort me out with a discount Audi if u want mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha yea no probs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> **** money at Ford and they have shafted me with a new role, basically doing We Buy Any Car type of stuff so spend half my day appraising £200 crap heaps that any sane person would just scrap :laugh:
> 
> A mate works at Audi and told me they have a marketing / trade cars role available that they aren't advertising, so he got my foot in the door. Much better money and chance to progress, plus much better company to work for.


Well that sucks mate, sounds a bit of a joke tbh

I was going to work for Audi, did full day interviews, returning interviews with managers blah blah blah and then the dealer principle or whatever they are. Never met such a bunch of arrogant pricks 

So glad I didn't end up there. Sytner group isn't it?

Some great perks though lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Well that sucks mate, sounds a bit of a joke tbh
> 
> I was going to work for Audi, did full day interviews, returning interviews with managers blah blah blah and then the dealer principle or whatever they are. Never met such a bunch of arrogant pricks
> 
> ...


Different dealers are different groups, this one is TMC group, only 3 sites so not a massive faceless team haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Different dealers are different groups, this one is TMC group, only 3 sites so not a massive faceless team haha


Perfect then mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in, up 1lb and dropped 1/2 inch off stomach.

Off to smash chest soon, gonna try some high volume Mike Rashid / @roblet type stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Weigh in, up 1lb and dropped 1/2 inch off stomach.
> 
> Off to smash chest soon, gonna try some high volume Mike Rashid / @roblet type stuff


Should be fun lol

It's when you get to reps 60&70 it's hurts


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, that was fun!

Like I said, thought I would try a big Mike Rashid style session, my god I can feel it now.

Warmed up with pec deck - 20kg, 40kg, 40kg, 50kg

Then....

Flat bench press - 10 sets of 10 reps - started off with 60kg but had to drop to 50kg after 5 sets, massive pump!!

Decline press - 50kg, 90kg, 50kg

Incline press - 60kg, 70kg, 60kg

Incline DB flies - 20kg, 20kg, 25kg

Cable crossover - 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 15kg

Felt brilliant afterwards so went to meet the wife and her friend, had a coffee and a huge slice of chocolate cake, felt fat then :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning fans! Rest day today as electric company coming after work to fit new meter, may have a run tonight though, see how the weather is


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Well, that was fun!
> 
> Like I said, thought I would try a big Mike Rashid style session, my god I can feel it now.
> 
> ...


Killer isn't it!

Should drop each set though from watching his vids mate, best way I found it was 10x2.5kg plates each side and whip one off each set them burn out on bar alone at the end for 20+ reps  BLOOOOOOOOD will ruin it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Killer isn't it!
> 
> Should drop each set though from watching his vids mate, best way I found it was 10x2.5kg plates each side and whip one off each set them burn out on bar alone at the end for 20+ reps  BLOOOOOOOOD will ruin it!


Nice one I will try that next time I have a spotter


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got proper pain in my ass cheek today, aching when I walk or sit. Going to change the rip blend when it runs out, are they all like this? The test e goes in fine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Got proper pain in my ass cheek today, aching when I walk or sit. Going to change the rip blend when it runs out, are they all like this? The test e goes in fine


What lab is it? D Hacks?

I did 2ml of a rip blend in my cheek Saturday, it's fine


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Guerilla labs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Guerilla labs


Jabbed Renvex today and doesn't even feel like I've jabbed. By now Guerilla would have me with the beginning of pip.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Guerilla labs


Oh, only tried the Tren A and was spot on tbh


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Read a couple of bits saying the Guerilla stuff is harsh, will change to another brand shortly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Read a couple of bits saying the Guerilla stuff is harsh, will change to another brand shortly


MTFU pussy!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> MTFU pussy!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

that pic

Workout sounds a killer mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello my loyal subjects, leg day was the plan of action today, and it went well.

Now Ive mentioned before that squats are my worst exercise, if I had to drop 1 exercise it would be them no doubt, but Im determined to get them going the right way.

Squats - 20kg, 60kg, 100kg, 100kg - managed 6 then 4 with 100kg with no spotter, very happy with that to be honest, though it should be more!

Front squats - 20kg, 40kg, 50kg, 50kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 30kg, 35kg

Walking lunges - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Leg extension - 70kg, 90kg, 100kg, dropset of 50kg to 15kg - love these :thumbup1:

Finished up with leg press, very slow negative reps and high volume - 180kg, 100kg, 100kg

Could certainly feel the squats in my quads and ass (its still a bit tender :laugh: )


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in - up 1lb again but little bit gone on stomach and waist. I haven't done any cardio for week and half so need to up my game on that I think


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening chaps. Nothing too exciting to report, did shoulders tonight and Im pleased with how it went.

DB rear flies - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

Seated DB lat raise (kept elbows tucked right in with DB's in front of me) - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Partial DB lat raise - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Cable front raise - 25kg, 30kg, 40kg

Vertical row - 75kg, 75kg, 75kg

Seated press - 65kg, 90kg, 100kg

Shrugs - 60kg, 90kg, 90kg

Just had a big homemade bolognese for tea and for the first time ever I struggled to finish it, thought for a moment I must be ill. Then checked MFP and Ive eaten 3639 calories today :laugh:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> Evening chaps. Nothing too exciting to report, did shoulders tonight and Im pleased with how it went.
> 
> DB rear flies - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg
> 
> ...


3639 cals.... Pah thats breakfast...

Tehehe good work pal


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> 3639 cals.... Pah thats breakfast...
> 
> Tehehe good work pal


Haha Its about 3 times what my brother eats

Cheers bud


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good work mate

X2 on the home made Spag Bol tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Good work mate
> 
> X2 on the home made Spag Bol tonight


Thanks bud.

Feels like I'm eating **** loads at the moment!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back day!

Tried to go heavy as I could but keeping good form, I determined to do some growing!

Deadlifts - 20kg, 60kg, 140kg, 200kg

Straight arm pushdown - 15kg, 25kg, 30kg

Wide grip lat pulldown - 60kg, 75kg, 80kg

Bent over T-bar - 40kg, 60kg, 60kg

DB 1 arm row - 37.5kg, 37.5kg - only managed 2 sets of this as I felt like I was gonna throw up :laugh:

15 mins cross trainer - haven't done any cardio for 2 weeks so need to sort it out, keep some fat at bay


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

And my ass is still proper sore from Sunday's shot, surely shouldn't be sore this long? Think I've clipped a nerve?

Should see me getting out of cars at work


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ass update, not sore at all today, strange! Put some test in this morning and a bit of blood spurted on bedroom carpet, wife wasn't pleased


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest done!

Strength definitely going up, now back to lifting what I was when I was 1 stone heavier than this, should continue getting better :thumbup1:

Bench press - 20kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Decline press - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Cable crossover - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Flat DB flies - 20kg, 22.5kg, 22.5kg

Pec deck - 40kg, 50kg, 50kg

Rope wrist curls - 3 sets

15 mins incline treadmill

Just cooking up a nice batch of chilli with some Insanity Sauce thrown in, that should be fun :devil2:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in, lost 1lb and 1 inch off waist.

Happy with the waist loss but I'm trying to lean bulk here, so what's with the weight loss?

Strength is definitely heading the right way but not noticing massive differences, maybe increase calories a bit more?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Adz said:


> Weigh in, lost 1lb and 1 inch off waist.
> 
> Happy with the waist loss but I'm trying to lean bulk here, so what's with the weight loss?
> 
> Strength is definitely heading the right way but not noticing massive differences, maybe increase calories a bit more?


if the weights your lifting are increasing then your either improving efficiency from exercise repetition, or far more likely your stronger due to increased muscle mass.

IMO don't change a thing, sounds like your in the perfect place where your adding muscle and stripping fat :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella. Im going to try upping them a bit and see what happens, will keep monitoring everything.

Just been and done arms:

Single arm DB extension - 12.5kg, 15kg, 15kg

Incline barbell skull crusher - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg - new PB

Single arm rope extension - 20kg, 15kg 15kg - kept these very slow, insane pump!

V-bar pushdown - 50kg, 60kg, 75kg

21's - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Reverse grip curl - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg,

Rope hammer curl - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Incline DB curl - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 15kg - again very slow reps

Concentration curl - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Dips - 1 set bodyweight then 2 sets with 20kg chains

I put a video on Instagram of the rope extensions and a few people have said I look big on it, so that has encouraged me after the weigh in! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

new PB:bounce:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

As BB said mate, keep doing what you're doing as obviously it's working.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening guys, shoulders done tonight.

Seated press - 20kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Side cable raise - 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

DB rear flies - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

Seated DB lat raise with elbows tucked in - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Seated DB partial lat raise - 12.5kg, 10kg, 7.5kg, 5kg

Vertical row - 50kg, 60kg, 75kg

Shrugs - 100kg, 100kg, 100kg

Then 10 mins on the stair climber.

Felt better after all that cos work was ****ing me off today, couldn't wait to get in the gym and didnt need any pre-workout, in fact I haven't had any for like a week now, they have stopped having the good effect now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Evening guys, shoulders done tonight.
> 
> Seated press - 20kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg
> 
> ...


Good session mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice session there mate what you running again?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Nice session there mate what you running again?


Cheers bud.

Running 2ml Rip 255 per week and 2.5ml test e per week.

Only been on 3 weeks so not seeing much change yet but feeling strength increases for sure. Wife says I'm getting angrier too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs tonight, featuring my absolute favourite, squats :w00t:

Leg press - 140kg, 220kg, 270kg, 320kg

Squats - 60kg, 100kg, 100kg

Seated calf raise - 30kg, 40kg, 20kg

Standing glutes - 50kg, 60kg, 75kg

Leg extension - 70kg, 90kg, 110kg, dropset of 50kg down to 10kg

Walking lunges - 3 sets with 35kg

Should really be squatting more I know, but happy with where its at for the moment.

Making some bolognese now, diet seems to be going well :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in, weight the same but dropped 1/2 inch off stomach and waist.

It's really confusing me this at the moment, although I'm happy with bits coming off the waist I'm wanting to grow. I know to focus on the mirror and not the scales but surely weight should be going up?

How long into cycle before seeing visible changes?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

What you think? @roblet @FelonE @Goodfella


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> What you think? @roblet @FelonE @Goodfella


If your waist measurements are going down and weight is the same Id carry on buddy that's nigh on the perfect scenario as you'll be growing but leaning out.... You can be more aggressive and add some extra kcals at this stage as it seems your body is utilising them well!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> What you think? @roblet @FelonE @Goodfella


If your weight's the same and you're waist is getting smaller it sounds like you're building muscle and losing fat. If your weight was going down as well then you'd need to eat more I reckon.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers for the insight guys, I suppose I'm being a bit inpatient haha

Rest day today, didn't get out of work til late so thought sod it I will text after yesterday's leg day.

Got phone call on way home, official job offer from Audi, so now I can hand my notice in at Ford tomorrow. Nice pay increase and back to dealing with high end stuff like I know


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Adz said:


> Cheers for the insight guys, I suppose I'm being a bit inpatient haha
> 
> Rest day today, didn't get out of work til late so thought sod it I will text after yesterday's leg day.
> 
> Got phone call on way home, official job offer from Audi, so now I can hand my notice in at Ford tomorrow. Nice pay increase and back to dealing with high end stuff like I know


congratulations mate :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations mate, nice one!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome news mate!! Now do me a deal on a A5 3.0tdi please 

Re; the measurements and weight. Recomping nicely! It's the tren, I NEVER gain weight on the scales with Tren lol

Keep at it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers guys! @roblet haha yea will do, I can have a car after 3 months so gonna get a A3 TDI S-Line.

Im only on small amount of tren in the Rip, is it that good? Might go for tren and test next month.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers guys! @roblet haha yea will do, I can have a car after 3 months so gonna get a A3 TDI S-Line.
> 
> Im only on small amount of tren in the Rip, is it that good? Might go for tren and test next month.


Excellent choice sir, anthracite grey wheels I hope.... 

It is THAT good mate, plus the mast which will keep water retention down too. Love the stuff!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent choice sir, anthracite grey wheels I hope....
> 
> It is THAT good mate, plus the mast which will keep water retention down too. Love the stuff!!


Anything but diamond cut wheels, can't stand them!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!!

Just handed my notice in at work so should be buzzing all day now, gonna smash back and bi's tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning guys!!
> 
> Just handed my notice in at work so should be buzzing all day now, gonna smash back and bi's tonight


How was it received?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> How was it received?


Boss was a bit shocked, but once I explained the offer he said I can't refuse it. Said will be sorry to see me go.

Think I've ruined his day and now he is in meetings with ford regional director all day


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations dude!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great session tonight, went heavy on back then on bicep's I didnt worry about the weight but instead concentrated on very slow reps with a big squeeze on every one, felt brilliant.

Seated cable row - 25kg, 50kg, 72.5kg, 85kg (new PB I think)

Bent over barbell row - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

Close grip pulldown - 60kg, 45kg, 20kg - did these really slow

DB row - 35kg, 37.5kg, 37.5kg

Preacher curl - 5kg, 7.5kg, 7.5kg

Alternate DB curl - 15kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

DB hammer curl - 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

Reverse grip barbell - 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

Drag curl - 25kg, 35kg, 15kg

Great pump in both arms and back, hungry as fook now.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning you beasts! Had a top sleep, went bed at 9pm, have done most days this week haha

Put some test in this morning, ready for another action packed day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning you beasts! Had a top sleep, went bed at 9pm, have done most days this week haha
> 
> Put some test in this morning, ready for another action packed day


Have a good one mate!

Haha, I always aim to be in bed for 9pm if I can


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning you beasts! Had a top sleep, went bed at 9pm, have done most days this week haha
> 
> Put some test in this morning, ready for another action packed day


I'm always in bed by 10 lol. Have a good day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

We normally go bed at 10 but been going early and sleeping so well! More time to grow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening, chest and tri's destroyed tonight!! Great pump again.

Pec deck - 25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 55kg

Incline press - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg

Bench press - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Close grip press - 40kg, 40kg, 60kg

Overhead rope extension - 50kg, 60kg, 70kg

Rope pulldown - 30kg, 30kg, 35kg

V-bar pushdown - 50kg, 65kg, 75kg

Just realised I only 3 exercises for chest, thought I had done 4 

Anyway, arms were proper pumped and the wife just said Im looking bigger, result!

Settling down now, chilli is on the hob and we are gonna watch Bad Neighbours on Sky. Have a great night folks.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking after my god-daughter today and have brought her to a kiddy play centre for her friends birthday. It's quite funny watching the mums, the slim ones are all dressed up in tight jeans and heels, and the fat ones are in baggy jumpers and leggings 

I love people watching!

Diet now great today, went McDonalds urrggghhhh feel dirty now. I'm sure Big Macs have shrunk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking after my god-daughter today and have brought her to a kiddy play centre for her friends birthday. It's quite funny watching the mums, the slim ones are all dressed up in tight jeans and heels, and the fat ones are in baggy jumpers and leggings
> 
> I love people watching!
> 
> Diet now great today, went McDonalds urrggghhhh feel dirty now. I'm sure Big Macs have shrunk


Milf Hunting are we?? 

Mate everything is small now. 450cals aren't they? Easily get through 4 in 10 mins couldn't you lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Milf Hunting are we??
> 
> Mate everything is small now. 450cals aren't they? Easily get through 4 in 10 mins couldn't you lol


Haha yea mate, seeing if any look rich 

Big Mac was crap, had to have a double cheeseburger too and I'm still hungry


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha yea mate, seeing if any look rich
> 
> Big Mac was crap, had to have a double cheeseburger too and I'm still hungry


Lol

Yeah I'm like that, normally quarter pounder meal and 20 nuggets.... Then hungry again


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in, lost 1lb. So frustrating!!

Better up calories slightly I think.

Big ass omelette coming up now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Weigh in, lost 1lb. So frustrating!!
> 
> Better up calories slightly I think.
> 
> Big ass omelette coming up now


It's your new friend that's hindering lol

What's macros and meals looks like each day mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> It's your new friend that's hindering lol
> 
> What's macros and meals looks like each day mate?


Haha yea, the mrs says Im bigger so can't complain at that.

Most days it is:

6.30am - 4 egg omelette & 50g whey with 300ml milk

8.30am - 120g of tuna and 1 green tea

11am - chicken breast with 150g sweet potatoes

12.30pm - 50g whey with 300ml milk

2.30pm - chicken breast with 150g sweet potatoes

4.30pm - 120g Danio yoghurt

5.20pm - Training

7.30pm - Evening meal, usually chicken with potatoes or beef stroganoff with rice, or chilli, that sort of thing. Always something high protein and healthy

9pm - 90g of Lion cereal

Macros usually around P350 / C360 / F120 - calories around 3500 though if Im very active at work and walking most of the day I will eat those calories back in too, all tracked on MFP


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha yea, the mrs says Im bigger so can't complain at that.
> 
> Most days it is:
> 
> ...


Haha! The power of tren!!

This is what I'd change slightly....

6.30am - 4 egg omelette & 50g whey with 300ml milk

8.30am - 120g of tuna and 1 green tea ADD HALF AVOCADO

11am - chicken breast with 150g sweet potatoes INCREASE TO 200g

12.30pm - 50g whey with 300ml milk ADD 30g PEANUT BUTTER

2.30pm - chicken breast with 150g sweet potatoes AGAIN 200g

4.30pm - 120g Danio yoghurt SWITCH TO 50g WHEY 50g OATS IF YOU CAN

5.20pm - Training

7.30pm - Evening meal, usually chicken with potatoes or beef stroganoff with rice, or chilli, that sort of thing. Always something high protein and healthy

9pm - 90g of Lion cereal GO WITH THE DANIO YOG AND 30g OF PEANUT BUTTER

That's what I'd change if you can mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good choices robletta! Cereal before bed lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Good choices robletta! Cereal before bed lol


But it was lion bar cereal which is pretty damn good!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! The power of tren!!
> 
> This is what I'd change slightly....
> 
> ...


Ok cheers bud, will give it a try 

Thanks, really appreciate it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Good choices robletta! Cereal before bed lol


It's the future, trust me


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

@roblet I got some avocados this morning, they look weird as **** mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Adz said:


> @roblet I got some avocados this morning, they look weird as **** mate


but they taste GOOD


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> but they taste GOOD


Will give them a whirl tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> @roblet I got some avocados this morning, they look weird as **** mate


Good lad!

Knife all the way around the nut, split it and squeeze out lol

I love it!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day!!

Front squats - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Leg press - 220kg, 300kg, 330kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 30kg, 35kg

Lying leg curl - 20kg, 30kg, 37.5kg

Walking lunges - 40kg, 40kg, 40kg

Leg extension - 75kg, 95kg, 110kg, dropset of 50kg down to 15kg

Happy with the front squats, first time I tried them in December I was in agony just with 20kg, so to be doing 60kg pretty easy after so few sessions Im happy. Can definitely feel them on the quads! Prefer them over back squats to be honest, but going to alternate them week by week.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

We are gonna have to take avocado off the menu, that was horrible! I can eat most things but couldn't eat that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> We are gonna have to take avocado off the menu, that was horrible! I can eat most things but couldn't eat that


This confirms it..... FULL ****


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> This confirms it..... FULL ****


Are they meant to taste like ass? I was scooping the middle out thinking hmmm doesn't look very good but let's try, then POW the awful taste hit me. Had to throw it under my car


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Adz said:


> Are they meant to taste like ass? I was scooping the middle out thinking hmmm doesn't look very good but let's try, then POW the awful taste hit me. Had to throw it under my car


Avocado tastes like ass?

Im going to have to roll the wife over tonight and find out.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Are they meant to taste like ass? I was scooping the middle out thinking hmmm doesn't look very good but let's try, then POW the awful taste hit me. Had to throw it under my car


LOL

You didn't eat it on its own did you?

With meat it's very nice, alone you need to mix chill with it or something.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> You didn't eat it on its own did you?
> 
> With meat it's very nice, alone you need to mix chill with it or something.


Yea on its own, ate my tuna then tucked into the fruit from hell


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea on its own, ate my tuna then tucked into the fruit from hell


What ya like


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back & biceps tonoght, had a good one. Every workout is a good one at the moment, loving the pumps!

Deadlift - 20kg warmup, 100kg, 140kg, 200kg

T-bar row - 20kg per side, 25kg, 27.5kg

Wide grip lat pulls - 60kg, 70kg, 75kg stack (new pb)

Straight arm push downs - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Preacher curl - 10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg into 10kg

Alternate DB curls - 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

DB hammer curls - 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

21's - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

15 mins on incline treadmill

Definitely feeling stronger, especially on the lat pulls


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicely done mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks bud. Just cooking up a big lasagna, not had one for months


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in, up 3lb with no change to waist or stomach.

Happy with that, it goes along with the feeling of being bigger and the strength increases. I think the afternoon shake with oats has certainly helped


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Weigh in, up 3lb with no change to waist or stomach.
> 
> Happy with that, it goes along with the feeling of being bigger and the strength increases. I think the afternoon shake with oats has certainly helped


Perfect mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Perfect mate


Thanks pal, I've added a banana to the afternoon shake too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Thanks pal, I've added a banana to the afternoon shake too


Could just eat a banana lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Strangely I don't like them, but they go well in a shake


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Strangely I don't like them, but they go well in a shake


So you don't like banana's and avocados lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> So you don't like banana's and avocados lol


Yup. And cabbage and broccoli and sprouts. And those little sausages you get in Heinz beans


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yup. And cabbage and broccoli and sprouts. And those little sausages you get in Heinz beans


Weirdo lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Strangely I don't like them, but they go well in a shake


I can eat them but yeh much prefer them in a shake lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Also saw a video of you doing what look like hammer strength rows? On Instagram










Little tip what Rob Bailey was saying on a video of him and Ron Partlow

Try putting your feet on the floor, instead of on the foot rest thing, spread them out slightly, and for some reason I just tend to feel it more that way


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Also saw a video of you doing what look like hammer strength rows? On Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I will try that next time, cheers bud.

Did chest & triceps tonight, big session.

Cable crossover - 10kg warmup, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Bench press - 100 rep chest destroyer - 70kg down to 25kg

Decline press - 65kg, 85kg, 45kg - usually do more on this but chest was in bits by now!

Pec deck - 30kg, 40kg, 45kg

Overhead cable extension - 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Rope pushdown - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Lying DB tricep extension - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 15kg

Dips - 2 sets bodyweight then 1 set with 20kg chains

15 mins on stair climber

Ive eaten **** loads today, had to do the cardio so I can fit chicken with rice and curry sauce in now :laugh:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Cool I will try that next time, cheers bud.
> 
> Did chest & triceps tonight, big session.
> 
> ...


Nice one I think it has something to do with your not using your legs when pulling


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Nice one I think it has something to do with your not using your legs when pulling


Yea so constant tension on your back, makes sense really


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea so constant tension on your back, makes sense really


Yep exactly this! I never used to feel them row machines really until I started doing this!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Last day working at Ford today so I'm gonna duck out early, hopefully around 1pm and get in gym while it's quiet


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Last day working at Ford today so I'm gonna duck out early, hopefully around 1pm and get in gym while it's quiet


Lol thought you already left there a few months back?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No mate, been here 6 months but been fed up with it for a while haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got out of work nice and early so got to the gym while it was dead, had a great shoulder session.

Seated press with bar behind the head - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 60kg, 70kg

Side cable raise - 15kg, 15kg, 20kg

Front cable raise - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Vertical row - 70kg, 75kg, 75kg

Rear DB delts - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

DB lat raise - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 10kg, 7.5kg, 5kg

Shrugs - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

Home now and seems like everything is going wrong! Bulbs have just gone in both lamps and car insurance company emailed to say they won't accept my no claims proof (been on traders policy for 10 years) so Ive got to start from 0 years now, faaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkk

Need food, hope the wife hurries up, gonna make a big shepherds pie


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Day off today so Ive had shepherds pie for breakfast :thumb:

Gonna do arms in a bit then go in town for a bit, have a good day folks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a quick arm blast earlier, its great training through the day when its quiet.

Reverse grip tricep extension - 30kg warmup, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

DB kickback - 15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg

Skull crusher - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Rope hammer curls - 30kg, 40kg, 45kg

Concentration curl - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

Reverse grip curl - 15kg, 20kg, 20kg

Superset of barbell wrist curls straight into rope wrist curls - 3 sets


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Solid efforts mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> Solid efforts mate.


Cheers pal, thanks for stopping in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just been in a posh commercial gym with the Mrs and her mate, they joined yesterday so I got a day pass to show them how to use machines.

Really enjoyed it, but I couldn't train there everyday. Showed them all leg stuff including squats.

Then we had a swim, went in outdoor hot tub, then in a sauna where there was an ice bucket.

I said a lot of people would pay good money to watch 2 gym bunnies in bikinis running ice on themselves haha


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Mate your training is really taking off il keep an extra eye on your log


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> Mate your training is really taking off il keep an extra eye on your log


Thanks, I'm always open to advice or guidance, can never have enough knowledge!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

1lb up today, keeps going in right direction


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Starting new job tomorrow and as Im gonna be working with sales manager I doubt I will be able to eat 3 meals at work :laugh:

So thinking, bigger breakfast, bigger dinner and take a couple of shakes? That way I will still get the calories in, just a bit more than normal from the shakes.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Starting new job tomorrow and as Im gonna be working with sales manager I doubt I will be able to eat 3 meals at work :laugh:
> 
> So thinking, bigger breakfast, bigger dinner and take a couple of shakes? That way I will still get the calories in, just a bit more than normal from the shakes.


Sounds right or a biggish meal on your lunch break?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright ya sexy bastards, late update from me today, no chance to mess about with my phone at work now haha

Great day in the new job, it flew by! Also its looking like I may get away with eating 2 dinners, as the lad who is leaving does the same thing.

Feeling very motivated, smashed shoulders this evening.

Smith machine press - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg

Side cable raise - 15kg, 15kg, 20kg

Cable rear delt - 10kg, 20kg, 25kg

Cable front raise - 20kg, 30kg, 40kg

Vertical row - 50kg (very slow), 75kg, 75kg

Shrugs - 60kg, 100kg, 100kg

DB lat raise - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Definitely looking a bit wider up top now.

Have run out of the Rip blend now and was hoping a supply of Tren A would turn up today but it hasn't, gonna start that on Wednesday.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Alright ya sexy bastards, late update from me today, no chance to mess about with my phone at work now haha
> 
> Great day in the new job, it flew by! Also its looking like I may get away with eating 2 dinners, as the lad who is leaving does the same thing.
> 
> ...


How you find that rip blend? Am doing test blends for the first time and not enjoying it lol, crippling pip!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> How you find that rip blend? Am doing test blends for the first time and not enjoying it lol, crippling pip!


Yea same very bad pip off it quite a few times!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea same very bad pip off it quite a few times!


Dodgy as **** lol trying to exchange my tri-test for some test e at the moment, am sick of being wheel chair bound for 3 days after every jab, the npp on the other hand is smooth as silk only had pip a few times and it's only lasted for a day, single compounds everytime for me now, might work out more costly but less hassle


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Dodgy as **** lol trying to exchange my tri-test for some test e at the moment, am sick of being wheel chair bound for 3 days after every jab, the npp on the other hand is smooth as silk only had pip a few times and it's only lasted for a day, single compounds everytime for me now, might work out more costly but less hassle


Yea the test e I've got is smooth, goes in no probs but after 1 shot of thr RIP I had a dead ass for 5 days. Was starting to get worried lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea the test e I've got is smooth, goes in no probs but after 1 shot of thr RIP I had a dead ass for 5 days. Was starting to get worried lol


Haha had a bump the size of a golf ball on my **** last week after a test 400 jab, not good for sitting on a fork truck for 12hrs, wish I could bring myself to sit in a boiling hot bath for over an hour like the mrs does, that would help with pip a lot lol I can only last about 15 minutes


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, hope you are all well.

Legs tonight, felt strong, wasn't dissapointed. Didn't break any PB's but importantly to me Im getting better at back squats, felt more comforable with 100kg on than I have in previous weeks. I know thats a pussy weight, but its where I struggle most, determined to get it up!

Anyways....

Leg press - 140kg warmup, 230kg, 280kg, 320kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 30kg, 30kg

Seated leg curl - 20kg, 40kg, 50kg

Leg extension - 35kg, 50kg, 50kg - used a different machine than normal, lower weights but felt the pressure on my quads a lot more!

Walking lunges - 30kg, 40kg, 40kg

Squats - 60kg, 60kg, 100kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

1lb up, now 1 1/2 stone heavier than I was in November when I felt far too skinny. Glad that it's going up gradually now and not too fast.

Not worrying too much about stomach, I know it's going to go up a bit on a lean bulk, I looked better than most when I went swimming on Saturday haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Hi guys, hope you are all well.
> 
> Legs tonight, felt strong, wasn't dissapointed. Didn't break any PB's but importantly to me Im getting better at back squats, felt more comforable with 100kg on than I have in previous weeks. I know thats a pussy weight, but its where I struggle most, determined to get it up!
> 
> ...


Lol when you think the weight is too light

Just remember form >>>>>>> weight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Lol when you think the weight is too light
> 
> Just remember form >>>>>>> weight


Yea definitely, as long as my legs are hurting from burning the muscle out then I'm happy


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck in the new job mate, only just read that you started already!! Sales is as a long ass day!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Good luck in the new job mate, only just read that you started already!! Sales is as a long ass day!!


Cheers bud, not on sales anymore so better hours, doing marketing again now, what I'm good at


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ay up guys and girls, hope you are well.

Arms done tonight!!

V-bar pushdown - 25kg warmup, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Rope pulldown - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Close grip press - 40kg, 60kg, 80kg

Rope hammer curl - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

21's - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Preacher curl - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg - Kept weight low and concentrated on very slow negatives

Dips - 1 set bodyweight, 2 sets with 20kg chains

Starting to look bigger by the day now, well to me I do, and getting a few compliments, mostly off the wife but others have mentioned it. Need to get a decent progress pic where I dont look like a dick.

Tren Ace arrived today so just put 1ml in, lets see if this is better than the Rip blend, gonna just run 2ml a week along side the 2.5ml of Test E :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back day!! New PB on deads, still doing them on the shrug machine as its just so much easier to load the plates :laugh: Getting full ROM though and locking them out

Deadlift - 60kg warmup, 140kg, 180kg, 205kg

Hammer strength row - 20kg per side, 25kg, 30kg - @ryda I left feet on floor like you said, felt good, bloody machine was sliding across the floor though I was pulling that hard :laugh:

Close grip pulldown - 55kg, 70kg, dropset of 40kg, 20kg, 10kg

DB 1 arm row - 37.5kg, 37.5kg, 37.5kg

3 sets of wide grip pull-ups, though they were a bit pathetic if Im honest.....

Still need to eat another 620 calories today, dont know what Im gonna shove in! Don't want a shake, might have some wholemeal toast


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Back day!! New PB on deads, still doing them on the shrug machine as its just so much easier to load the plates :laugh: Getting full ROM though and locking them out
> 
> Deadlift - 60kg warmup, 140kg, 180kg, 205kg
> 
> ...


Haha should be able to keep the machine still by the end of your cycle when your a few pound heavier


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Haha should be able to keep the machine still by the end of your cycle when your a few pound heavier


Lol lets hope so


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Can feel it today from those deadlifts, not sore but just good feeling in my back.

No training tonight as its leaving do for the guy I'm replacing so curry meal out it is! He brought a **** load of cakes in too, good job I'm walking around most of the day!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Can feel it today from those deadlifts, not sore but just good feeling in my back.
> 
> No training tonight as its leaving do for the guy I'm replacing so curry meal out it is! He brought a **** load of cakes in too, good job I'm walking around most of the day!


Enjoy the curry. Mate..... Tren eats cakes so fill ya boots


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the curry. Mate..... Tren eats cakes so fill ya boots


Good stuff! I was telling my Mrs about the supposed sides from Tren last night haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good stuff! I was telling my Mrs about the supposed sides from Tren last night haha


Did you say it makes you God like?!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Did you say it makes you God like?!


Haha well she keeps saying I'm getting noticeably bigger and she is getting more sex so it's win win


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha well she keeps saying I'm getting noticeably bigger and she is getting more sex so it's win win


Pmsl She's a lucky lady


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl She's a lucky lady


I keep reminding her


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got chest and forearms done this afternoon after work, nice and quiet in the gym.

Incline press - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 80kg, 90kg

Pec deck - 35kg, 45kg, 55kg

Hammer press machine - 70kg, 90kg, 110kg

Incline DB fly - 20kg, 25kg, 27.5kg

SS of barbell wrist curl and rope wrist curl

Just polished off a nice ribeye steak with baked potato :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Big dead lift mate :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No weight increase today, thought I may have gained 1lb, suppose the tren will keep it steadyish though?

Off out for a meal again tonight so should be packing plenty of calories in


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> No weight increase today, thought I may have gained 1lb, suppose the tren will keep it steadyish though?
> 
> Off out for a meal again tonight so should be packing plenty of calories in


Tren didn't pack on a lot of size for me, but it did make me lean as ****!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Tren didn't pack on a lot of size for me, but it did make me lean as ****!


I can live with being a lean beast haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No weight increase today, thought I may have gained 1lb, suppose the tren will keep it steadyish though?
> 
> Off out for a meal again tonight so should be packing plenty of calories in


Don't think I've ever increased weight on tren  but body composition change is always accepted lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> I can live with being a lean beast haha


Haha all depends what your after, I didn't weigh myself much on tren, I think I put on about half a stone but my body completely changed, deffo npp or deca if your after a decent amount of size


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Haha all depends what your after, I didn't weigh myself much on tren, I think I put on about half a stone but my body completely changed, deffo npp or deca if your after a decent amount of size


I'm going to give NPP a bash this year. Never ran a NPP or Deca cycle and about time I did to actually pack some size on!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I might look at adding some in a few months too if I stall


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm going to give NPP a bash this year. Never ran a NPP or Deca cycle and about time I did to actually pack some size on!!


Loving npp apart from the eod jabs I didn't mind them on tren but I had 2 vials of Infiniti npp which has been giving me bad pip, glad I've nearly finished the last one now haha deca, I've never ran but as you probably know it takes longer to kick in plus causes bloat, with npp I started feeling it quite early but didn't notice many gainz till about week 4 also chuck some bulking orals in there, dbol, tbol, pro hormones etc


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ryda said:


> Loving npp apart from the eod jabs I didn't mind them on tren but I had 2 vials of Infiniti npp which has been giving me bad pip, glad I've nearly finished the last one now haha deca, I've never ran but as you probably know it takes longer to kick in plus causes bloat, with npp I started feeling it quite early but didn't notice many gainz till about week 4 also chuck some bulking orals in there, dbol, tbol, pro hormones etc


Same mate, loved my npp cycle although I haven't much to compare it to. I ran wc nandrotest and the pip was horrendous. With the over lap I had 3 body parts with bad pip for the whole cycle. That was with eo added as well, fvcks knows what it'd been like without it.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Same mate, loved my npp cycle although I haven't much to compare it to. I ran wc nandrotest and the pip was horrendous. With the over lap I had 3 body parts with bad pip for the whole cycle. That was with eo added as well, fvcks knows what it'd been like without it.


I've ran Infiniti tri-test 500 and test 400 both deadly pip, ended up flogging my 2 unopened vials of test 500 and used the money to get some test e, I always feel good on test e, am never doing a test blend again lol, as for the npp I've ran dhacks, d4 net, Infiniti and got some prostasia and renvex which I'm yet to start, the dhacks one was completely pip free and the d4 net was only slightly pippy but felt that one the most in terms of side effects etc


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ryda said:


> I've ran Infiniti tri-test 500 and test 400 both deadly pip, ended up flogging my 2 unopened vials of test 500 and used the money to get some test e, I always feel good on test e, am never doing a test blend again lol, as for the npp I've ran dhacks, d4 net, Infiniti and got some prostasia and renvex which I'm yet to start, the dhacks one was completely pip free and the d4 net was only slightly pippy but felt that one the most in terms of side effects etc


I finished off my cycle with sphinx npp and dhacks t400. Was so nice jabbing with no pip lol. Id use wc again but wouldn't use the nandrotest, I got it without reading reviews, rookie mistake lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> I finished off my cycle with sphinx npp and dhacks t400. Was so nice jabbing with no pip lol. Id use wc again but wouldn't use the nandrotest, I got it without reading reviews, rookie mistake lol


Well my Infiniti source has always said Infiniti is pip free and he swears by the stuff lol but he's selling it so he would! Was the dhacks t400 also pip free?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ryda said:


> Well my Infiniti source has always said Infiniti is pip free and he swears by the stuff lol but he's selling it so he would! Was the dhacks t400 also pip free?


I'm cruising on it ATM and only ever jabbed .5ml but yeah no pip. Think the first batch people was complaining but I got the newer stuff about 4 weeks ago


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> I'm cruising on it ATM and only ever jabbed .5ml but yeah no pip. Think the first batch people was complaining but I got the newer stuff about 4 weeks ago


Should be kool on half a ml, hacks t400 might just get considered then lol just maybe,


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Loving npp apart from the eod jabs I didn't mind them on tren but I had 2 vials of Infiniti npp which has been giving me bad pip, glad I've nearly finished the last one now haha deca, I've never ran but as you probably know it takes longer to kick in plus causes bloat, with npp I started feeling it quite early but didn't notice many gainz till about week 4 also chuck some bulking orals in there, dbol, tbol, pro hormones etc


Sounds good to me 

Fancy getting some superdrol at some point this year, probably do Test P, NPP and SD for 6-8 weeks


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ryda said:


> Should be kool on half a ml, hacks t400 might just get considered then lol just maybe,


Yeah seems like good stuff mate. I was gonna go with sphinx t400 but it was out of stock. Maybe have to go with that when my hacks runs out or might look into apollo. But d hacks is defo g2g just hope it was the middle man ay


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms done this evening.

Rope pulldown - 15kg warmup, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Overhead rope extension - 50kg, 60kg, 75kg

1 arm reverse grip pulldown - 15kg, 20kg, 25kg

Across body rope extension - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Rope hammer curl - 30kg, 40kg, 45kg

Preacher curl - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Reverse grip curl - 25kg, 30kg, dropset of 35kg to 10kg

Concentration curl - 7.5kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

Alternate DB curl - 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

3 sets of crunches

Haven't trained abs for ages now so need to get back in the habit of doing it. Too fat to see any, but still good to train them, feels better and they will be prepared for when I cut again :laugh:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Arms done this evening.
> 
> Rope pulldown - 15kg warmup, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg
> 
> ...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


>


Every mother****er wants big arms


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Every mother****er wants big arms


Agreed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Every mother****er wants big arms


I'd be happy with some mediocre ones lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'd be happy with some mediocre ones lol.


Haha me too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi you horrible lot!! You know what day it is? Its leg day!!

Had a great one, 3 PB's smashed. Feeling great, feeling my strongest ever and getting better week by week.

Leg press - 160kg warmup, 240kg, 300kg, 350kg - got 10 reps out of 350kg, really happy with that. Last week I got 4 reps on 330kg and that was a PB, so proper smashed it tonight.

Front squats - 40kg, 60kg, 70kg - new PB

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 30kg, 30kg

Leg extension - 70kg, 95kg, 115kg, dropset of 50kg to 15kg

Walking lunges - 50kg, 50kg, 50kg - new PB

Knackered now, need a good sleep :clap:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good work on the PB's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Good work on the PB's


Thanks pal, feels great doesn't it?

Just had my first experience of Tren cough, that's weird as ****


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Thanks pal, feels great doesn't it?
> 
> Just had my first experience of Tren cough, that's weird as ****


Lol tren cough? Plain old gear cough that is haha I had it jabbing npp last week


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Lol tren cough? Plain old gear cough that is haha I had it jabbing npp last week


Haha was weird, clipped a vein then coughed my guts up haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Haha was weird, clipped a vein then coughed my guts up haha


Lol first time I got it was when my mrs jabbed me with tren in my delt it happend soon as she done it, and on Sunday in my quad it happened almost a minute after I took the pin out, weren't as bad as the tren one tho haha I could actually breathe


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tren cough sucks! Had a bad one Saturday lol

None yesterday  !


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders!!

Nothing too exciting, just the usual to bang those delts and traps out

Seated smith press - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 60kg, 80kg

Vertical row - 50kg, 75kg, 75kg

Side cable raise - 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

DB rear delts - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

DB lat raise - 12.5kg then 10kg, 3 sets

Shrugs - 37.5kg DB x 3 sets

Doesn't look like much there when I list it mg:

Meh, waiting for the Mrs to get home from her posh gym so I can make curry


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I always think it looks a lot less than it felt when I log a workout,I might start putting extra spaces in haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yea, and we all know how good it is when someone compliments your size / shape.

Well today at work I got called "little Adam".

**** sake, need more food and gear!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Oh yea, and we all know how good it is when someone compliments your size / shape.
> 
> Well today at work I got called "little Adam".
> 
> **** sake, need more food and gear!!


They call me cúnt if that's a consolation 

Good session mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> They call me cúnt if that's a consolation
> 
> Good session mate


Haha that's a term of fondness  ya ****


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

This pic just popped up on my phone from 6 years ago when I used to train proper half assed, would do like 2 months then have 3 months off so never got anywhere haha

Should give you a laugh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> This pic just popped up on my phone from 6 years ago when I used to train proper half assed, would do like 2 months then have 3 months off so never got anywhere haha
> 
> Should give you a laugh


Lol. Look like a cell mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Look like a cell mate


Haha a skinny underfed one maybe


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha a skinny underfed one maybe


You've come far mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day, feel great for it! Just chilled out tonight and had plenty of quality calories


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back done tonight, to tell the truth I wasn't really feeling it on the drive there as I have been mega busy at work today and was hungry, but I won't grow by being a lazy fecker.

So...

Deadlifts - 140kg, 180kg, 220kg - new PB there, did 205kg last week but after blasting the pb's on legs I thought **** it chuck another plate on, got 4 reps out

Bent over t bar row - 40kg, 60kg, 70kg

Wide grip lat pull down - 65kg, 75kg, 80kg

Straight arm pushdowns - 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

Seated low row - 50kg, 72.5kg, 87.5kg

Just demolished a pack of triple choc cookies 

Hope you all have a good night


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Food porn!

6 eggs omelette with 50g chicken, 50g ham and 50g cheese


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Food porn!
> 
> 6 eggs omelette with 50g chicken, 50g ham and 50g cheese


Mm that looks nice and I'm not eating til 12. Belly is rumbling now lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Was bloody good mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gonna have to eat a bit less for the next few weeks as I'm bloody skint now til the end of the month. Out of whey but got plenty of chicken, rice and oats, so will just have to do more carbs I think.

Could do with getting in another 900 calories tonight yet!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No weight change this week, though definitely stronger and feel but leaner.

Gonna get some breakfast in me then go do chest and triceps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good session done, felt bigger, shoulders looked great in mirrors :thumbup1:

Cable crossover - 15kg warmup, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Incline DB flies - 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg (new PB)

Incline press - 60kg, 80kg, 90kg

Decline press - 60kg, 80kg, 110kg (new PB)

Rope pulldown - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Skull crusher - 30kg, 40kg, 30kg

1 arm DB extension - 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Dips - 1 set bodyweight, 2 sets with 20kg chains

Happy I got a few more PB's, seem to be pushing them every week now, so even though my weight isn't going up my strength is and shape is changing, can't argue with that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

And more good news, the gym is getting extended. New machines, hack squat, more squat racks, tractor tyre, loads of stuff!

Going to be best bodybuilding gym in the area no doubt. I'm gonna help them out with the Facebook page and make it massive


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> And more good news, the gym is getting extended. New machines, hack squat, more squat racks, tractor tyre, loads of stuff!
> 
> Going to be best bodybuilding gym in the area no doubt. I'm gonna help them out with the Facebook page and make it massive


Great news mate!

Looks a quality place already


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Great news mate!
> 
> Looks a quality place already


It is mate, it's brilliant and I love atmosphere in there, couldn't imagine training somewhere else now.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, hope you all had a good Monday.

Legs done tonight! Im ****in loving this gear, really feel amazing and strength is just rocketing up.

Squats - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 100kg, 110kg - first time Ive done over 100kg in a long long time

Leg press - 220kg, 320kg, 360kg - New PB, will be at 400kg soon I reckon

Seated calf raise - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Lying leg curl - 30kg, 37.5kg, 45kg

Leg extension - 80kg, 100kg, 110kg, dropset of 45kg to 15kg

Walking lunges - 3 sets with 50kg

Calories are a bit down today, if anyone has any food they wish to donate it would be great :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Hi guys, hope you all had a good Monday.
> 
> Legs done tonight! Im ****in loving this gear, really feel amazing and strength is just rocketing up.
> 
> ...


Nice PB mate 

Pre bed - whey, oats, evoo, milk. Cals done


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nice PB mate
> 
> Pre bed - whey, oats, evoo, milk. Cals done


Hardly any whey left!! Always forget to add evoo


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Adz said:


> Hi guys, hope you all had a good Monday.
> 
> Legs done tonight! Im ****in loving this gear, really feel amazing and strength is just rocketing up.
> 
> ...


Gold top milk

800Kcal for £1.10


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Gold top milk
> 
> 800Kcal for £1.10


Your being robbed.... £1 at Asda 

Bloody nice though isn't it!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No DOMS in legs today, must try harder


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Your being robbed.... £1 at Asda
> 
> Bloody nice though isn't it!!


88p in morrisons 

looking good @Adz mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No DOMS in legs today, must try harder


200 rep leg press 



Bora said:


> 88p in morrisons
> 
> looking good @Adz mate :thumbup1:


What?! Roll on bulking lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

200 reps


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> 200 reps


What's gym called adz? dont live too far from you


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> What's gym called adz? dont live too far from you


I train at Muscle Alley in Lostock Hall, awesome gym and it's getting extended with loads of new stuff now.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> I train at Muscle Alley in Lostock Hall, awesome gym and it's getting extended with loads of new stuff now.


U train alone mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> U train alone mate?


Yep, always have, love putting earphones in and just going in my own world haha

Where do you train?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yep, always have, love putting earphones in and just going in my own world haha
> 
> Where do you train?


Some place in keighley atm, only been there about 4 weeks but its a wicked gym, you'll have seen pic of it on IG i think. Will come down for a UKM training session some time if ur up for it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> Some place in keighley atm, only been there about 4 weeks but its a wicked gym, you'll have seen pic of it on IG i think. Will come down for a UKM training session some time if ur up for it


Yea definitely! What's your IG name?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yea definitely! What's your IG name?


 @thegbiy mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> 200 reps


Yep, 4 sets of 50 lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> @thegbiy mate


Ahhh yea haha I'm useless at remembering names


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Yep, 4 sets of 50 lol


At 80kg??


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> Ahhh yea haha I'm useless at remembering names


Haha it's all good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> At 80kg??


Lower if need be mate, blood will quickly build up but so long as you reach 200 reps it's all good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright bitches, update time. Did shoulders tonight, great pump.

Seated press behind head - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 60kg, 80kg

Front plate raise - 10kg, 15kg, 15kg

Rear Delts on pec deck - 15kg, 25kg, 30kg

Shrugs - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

DB lat raise - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 10kg

Partial lat raise - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

To finish off I did DB's raising up to front then bring out to sides then lower, no idea what they are called but proper pumped the delts! 3 sets at 7.5kg

Work update, settled in fine now, no discount on A5 yet @R0BLET but been out in new S3 today, lovely.

There is a lad there who is bigger than me. Small waist, wide back, big arms, I reckon he is on gear haha now how to work into a conversation....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn you!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Damn you!!!


You will be the first to know when I do haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No weight change again, haven't put weight on for few weeks now.

Still, happy with the direction things are heading


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No weight change again, haven't put weight on for few weeks now.
> 
> Still, happy with the direction things are heading


How's body composition looking mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> How's body composition looking mate?


Looks good to me, not putting much fat on, Delts and arms bigger. Tried to take a reference pic then but looked **** in photo haha maybe will get wife to take one later


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looks good to me, not putting much fat on, Delts and arms bigger. Tried to take a reference pic then but looked **** in photo haha maybe will get wife to take one later


If delts and arms are growing it's doing its thing 

Ha! Annoying when pics come out crap isn't it.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> If delts and arms are growing it's doing its thing
> 
> Ha! Annoying when pics come out crap isn't it.


Yea, what I see in the mirror never matches to what the phone takes haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:



> Yea, what I see in the mirror never matches to what the phone takes haha


Nope. May invest in a new SLR to get some better pics lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Doesn't help with the crap lighting in spare bedroom and I would feel a right tool asking someone in the gym to take pics of me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Doesn't help with the crap lighting in spare bedroom and I would feel a right tool asking someone in the gym to take pics of me


Me too unless they're training with me lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just been to 2 supermarkets to get some razor blades and neither had the ones I use, I could feel the rage rising! If it had been @FelonE he would pushed the shelves over :laugh: Had to get some cheapies so my head will probably be cut to shreds in the morning!

Anyway, did back after work. Wasn't really feeling it today to be honest, but still smashed it, always do when not feeling it.

Wide grip pulldowns - 45kg, 65kg, 75kg

Bent over barbell row - 60kg, 70kg, 70kg

Hammer strength row - 25kg per side, 27.5kg, 30kg

T-bar row - 40kg, 60kg, 70kg

Seated cable row - 50kg, 80kg, 95kg (new PB)

Hungry as hell, gonna make some beef stroganoff soon and then got some red velvet cake :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea, what I see in the mirror never matches to what the phone takes haha


Exactly that mate. Also my mirrors at home make me look pale,fat and small and any mirror elsewhere I look completely different.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Exactly that mate. Also my mirrors at home make me look pale,fat and small and any mirror elsewhere I look completely different.


Yea I look fat with skinny arms and shoulders in home mirror, then look in gym mirror and its like "woah, look at that fine specimen of a man" :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Just been to 2 supermarkets to get some razor blades and neither had the ones I use, I could feel the rage rising! If it had been @FelonE he would pushed the shelves over  Had to get some cheapies so my head will probably be cut to shreds in the morning!
> 
> Anyway, did back after work. Wasn't really feeling it today to be honest, but still smashed it, always do when not feeling it.
> 
> ...


I'd of slapped the Manager lol. Good workout there mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's Red Velvet cake?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> What's Red Velvet cake?


Its really good

Sallys Baking Addiction Red Velvet Layer Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting. - Sallys Baking Addiction


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Its really good
> 
> Sallys Baking Addiction Red Velvet Layer Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting. - Sallys Baking Addiction


Mm that looks well nice.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Just been to 2 supermarkets to get some razor blades and neither had the ones I use, I could feel the rage rising! If it had been @FelonE he would pushed the shelves over :laugh: Had to get some cheapies so my head will probably be cut to shreds in the morning!
> 
> Anyway, did back after work. Wasn't really feeling it today to be honest, but still smashed it, always do when not feeling it.
> 
> ...


I always get the Orange bic disposable ones mate, always seemed to get a closer shave with those compared to the expensive marketed ones lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Mm that looks well nice.


Try it pal, good calories, I get it from co-op


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> I always get the Orange bic disposable ones mate, always seemed to get a closer shave with those compared to the expensive marketed ones lol


I normally use Gillette fusion but they seem to have stopped doing blades in 4 packs, only do 8 or 10 packs, **** paying £25 for blades!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Try it pal, good calories, I get it from co-op


Sweet my gym is above a Co-Op lol. It's a fvcker when you're cutting and can smell the food.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just had a weird shake, no whey so had 300ml whole milk, 50g oats, 25g peanut butter and a pit of sugar free jelly, all mixed up with a fork. Tasted friggin awful but got the calories in


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Just had a weird shake, no whey so had 300ml whole milk, 50g oats, 25g peanut butter and a pit of sugar free jelly, all mixed up with a fork. Tasted friggin awful but got the calories in


Should of chucked some eggs in there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Should of chucked some eggs in there


Yuk haha only had 5 left and needed them for breakfast


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got a cold, FFS


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Got a cold, FFS


The guy I work with and everyone at home is ill at the minute,I'm just waiting to catch it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just had a weird shake, no whey so had 300ml whole milk, 50g oats, 25g peanut butter and a pit of sugar free jelly, all mixed up with a fork. Tasted friggin awful but got the calories in


Rank!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Rank!!


It really was.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> It really was.


Think you ruined it with the jelly ya weirdo


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms done!!

My arms are my weakest part by far I think, and even though they have shown improvement recently Im going to try something different with them for the next month and see what happens.

Did massive volume work on them tonight, just 3 exercises for triceps and 3 for biceps, but 100 reps on each, moderate weight.

So I did:

DB extension

Skull crusher

Rope pulldown

Rope hammer curl

Drag curl

Alternate DB curls

Pump was unreal, struggled to get my seatbelt on afterwards :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Arms done!!
> 
> My arms are my weakest part by far I think, and even though they have shown improvement recently Im going to try something different with them for the next month and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Great work mate!!

Can't beat the struggle to use them after.

Defo my weak spot too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate!!
> 
> Can't beat the struggle to use them after.
> 
> Defo my weak spot too


Yea it felt great. Struggling to curl the 10's at the end :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea it felt great. Struggling to curl the 10's at the end :laugh:


Lol

I finish on 6's till arms can't budge


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea it felt great. Struggling to curl the 10's at the end


On my second drop set I look like a right pussy struggling to rep out a few kg haha.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Couple of lb up today, hell yea


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Inspired by my slight weight increase, thought I would smash some heavy chest tonight.

Though when I got to the gym, all the new equipment had been delivered and everything was all over the place :laugh: Did my best though

Incline press - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 80kg, 95kg

Flat bench press - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Cable crossover - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Pec deck - 35kg, 45kg, 55kg

Incline DB flies - 25kg, 30kg, 10kg

So no PB's, well actually Im not sure if 95kg is on incline, did it on normal barbell not the smith machine, felt like I could have done 100kg really.

Diet been great today, eaten loads, more carbs than normal, bit less protein but still a load of the stuff haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Pic of the new gym gear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Pic of the new gym gear


Nice!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nice!!


Will be when its sorted out and we can use it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Will be when its sorted out and we can use it


Can see it's good kit. Lucky sod!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Couple of lb up today, hell yea


Good stuff mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers boys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My abs are tender today but not trained them in ages haha don't know what's going on there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well the few lb I had put on hs come back off, weird, even though Im eating everything.

Gonna go smash legs in a bit


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

@R0BLET do you think Im better adding some Deca or Dbol to get some size on?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> @R0BLET do you think Im better adding some Deca or Dbol to get some size on?


Yes to dbol mate, Blue Hearts if you can get them


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Yes to dbol mate, Blue Hearts if you can get them


Think my source usually has D-Hacks, they any good or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Think my source usually has D-Hacks, they any good or should I look elsewhere?


Personally I don't rate the AAS orals they do, experience from the Var and Winny.

Better options out there. WC, NP, Apollo, ROHM and Blue Hearts would be my option.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Personally I don't rate the AAS orals they do, experience from the Var and Winny.
> 
> Better options out there. WC, NP, Apollo, ROHM and Blue Hearts would be my option.


Cool, I will see if he has any of those, cheers doc


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Chat with your source about TTM. After what I read here, it sounds like it would be spot on. Sphinx makes one I think.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs annihilated!!

New PB again on legpress, strength still going the right way. Got to use 1 of the new machines, a front squat frame, now that I like! Better than doing it with barbell, got a lot lower and could put more weight on as I wasn't bothered of dropping it.

Legpress - 200kg, 320kg, 400kg PB

Front squats - 60kg, 100kg, 140kg

Seated calf raise - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Leg extension - 75kg, 95kg, 110kg, dropset of 50kg to 15kg

Lying leg curl - 30kg, 37.5kg, 45kg

Home and hungry now, not much in though, can't wait to get paid! Its a crap one leaving a job and starting a new one, especially when the job you leave takes all your holiday pay back off you. :cursing:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Legs annihilated!!
> 
> New PB again on legpress, strength still going the right way. Got to use 1 of the new machines, a front squat frame, now that I like! Better than doing it with barbell, got a lot lower and could put more weight on as I wasn't bothered of dropping it.
> 
> ...


Good work on the pb mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers bud.

Just had a Domino's pizza and 7 hot wings, also got Lion Bar in fridge.

Come on Tren, do your thing!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Vid of my 400kg leg press, always helpful to get any criticism or tips.

I know I need to go a bit deeper


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Vid of my 400kg leg press, always helpful to get any criticism or tips.
> 
> I know I need to go a bit deeper


Not much deeper mate, but yes you are right.

Do I spot a little assistance from the arms too? Easily done at that weight.

Had same machine at last place, think it went to 440kg full. Then I put an Oly bar across the top and a couple of plates..... Wasn't safe


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Not much deeper mate, but yes you are right.
> 
> Do I spot a little assistance from the arms too? Easily done at that weight.
> 
> Had same machine at last place, think it went to 440kg full. Then I put an Oly bar across the top and a couple of plates..... Wasn't safe


Yea a little bit from arms but just a nudge, not as much as if I had a spotter. Think it's more mental than anything.

First gym I trained at like 14 years ago didn't have loads of room for plates on press, so lads used to sit on top of it haha


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice PB Adz - them front squats have come a good way too!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm at a wedding on Saturday with people from the wife's work, so could do with putting on a stone of lean muscle before then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm at a wedding on Saturday with people from the wife's work, so could do with putting on a stone of lean muscle before then


Double all food intake


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Double all food intake


That would be expensive haha

I've discovered a biscuit stash at work so done a few in this morning, hoping their will be some flapjacks in the waiting area


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well food intake has gone up, knocked it up 200 cals, lets see if that helps.

Done shoulders tonight, more of the new equipment was out so I tried standing barbell press on a squat rack. Never done that before as it was always used by someone squatting, but now we 3 racks haha Quite like doing that press, though I feel it will take practise to take pressure off my back as I could feel it in bottom of my back as I was trying to steady myself.

Standing barbell press - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Side cable raise - 10kg, 15kg, 20kg

Front cable raise - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Vertical row - 65kg, 75kg, 75kg

Rear delts - 30kg, 25kg, 20kg, 15kg, 10kg

DB lat raise - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg - proper concentrated on getting perfect form with these instead of just throwing it up, so kept weight lightish and went for reps, did almost 100 reps over the 5 sets

Shrugs - 60kg, 100kg, 100kg

:cool2:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ate more than usual yesterday, 4500 calories, and woke up feeling leaner than normal, how the hell does that work? @FelonE manages it everyday haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Ate more than usual yesterday, 4500 calories, and woke up feeling leaner than normal, how the hell does that work? @FelonE manages it everyday haha


It's strange isn't it lol. You expect to wake up looking watery/bloated but it's the opposite.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just found out my mate who got me into training years ago has died  only 36, no age!

Gonna have to do some extra reps tonight just for him


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just found out my mate who got me into training years ago has died  only 36, no age!
> 
> Gonna have to do some extra reps tonight just for him


Well that sucks!! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Well that sucks!! Sorry to hear that.


Cheers bud, no idea what happened yet, he was living in Caribbean and spent most of time bbq'in and messing on his jet ski!

Anyway, want feeling gym tonight so stocked up on some food and come home, extra training tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, 2 or 3lb up midweek, hard to tell on those bloody scales.

Weather it's water weight bounce or from the increased calories remains to be seen....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Was feeling more motivated tonight so went and got a good chest session in, glad I did as I feel much better now.

Incline press - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg - new PB

Cabe crossover - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Incline DB flies - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

Decline press - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Hammer strength press - 60kg, 80kg, 40kg

Great pump and happy with the increase in weight on incline press.

Only problem Ive found with having all the gym equipment is now we need more plates :laugh: hope there is some coming


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Checked my fitness pal from yesterday, I had 200g of fat haha think that's a bit much!!

Payday tomorrow, can finally stock up on decent food and whey, gonna up my Tren to 300mg per week too.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back day!! We know we love to go heavy on back day :rockon:

Tried some stiff leg rack pulls, never tried them before, nice feeling in lower back. Good to keep trying stuff Ive never done before and switching the workouts up a bit. 2 lads were curling in the squat rack next to me and were looking at me strange, like why isn't he curling it? :laugh:

Rack pulls - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 60kg, 85kg

Close grip pulldown - 45kg, 60kg, 75kg

Wide grip seated cable row - 50kg, 65kg, 40kg

1 arm DB row - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Hammer strength row - 17.5kg per side, 22.5kg, 25kg

Did a video of the last one, starting to prefer these to photos as I look crap in photos but strangely happy with how I look in video :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work mate!! And 200g fat  easily done lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate!! And 200g fat  easily done lol


Haha yes it definitely is with eggs and minced beef it soon adds up!

Vid here now:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha yes it definitely is with eggs and minced beef it soon adds up!
> 
> Vid here now:


Oh yeah, easily mate!!

That's machine looks great. Back is looking well


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah it is adz, looks huge on the vid. Good job mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers guys!

@R0BLET yea it's great machine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> @R0BLET yea it's great machine


Spoilt at your place mate!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Payday wooooooo gear ordered haha

My source has no tren a so going with tren e, had a quick look and looks better for building size, sure @R0BLET said its a slow release too? Gonna run that at 2ml a week with 2.5ml test e


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Payday wooooooo gear ordered haha
> 
> My source has no tren a so going with tren e, had a quick look and looks better for building size, sure @R0BLET said its a slow release too? Gonna run that at 2ml a week with 2.5ml test e


LOL

Money comes in, gear ordered 

What lab mate?

Break down the time scales, how long do you plan on running this and how long have you been on the ace for?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Money comes in, gear ordered
> 
> ...


D-hacks usually from him, the test has been good stuff so far.

Been on ace for 4 weeks, probably got 1 week left in it.

Will stay on til I feel big enough to stop haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> D-hacks usually from him, the test has been good stuff so far.
> 
> Been on ace for 4 weeks, probably got 1 week left in it.
> 
> Will stay on til I feel big enough to stop haha


Sound.

Go with 12 weeks on the Test e and Tren e.

I'd recommend Mast E too tbh mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Sound.
> 
> Go with 12 weeks on the Test e and Tren e.
> 
> I'd recommend Mast E too tbh mate.


Cool, ££ are issue so will leave the mast out. Thanks as always


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cool, ££ are issue so will leave the mast out. Thanks as always


Enjoy mate. Don't get too big.... I'll cry


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy mate. Don't get too big.... I'll cry


Haha I wish, still feel tiny when I've got work shirt on


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Back looking good buddy!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha I wish, still feel tiny when I've got work shirt on


Buy a smaller shirt lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Look forward to seeing how u get on with tren E! Gonna give the long esters a bash next time cause this EOD shtes a nightmare.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> Look forward to seeing how u get on with tren E! Gonna give the long esters a bash next time cause this EOD shtes a nightmare.


Cheers bud, will keep everything updated, hopefully have some size for summer


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms done tonight, carrying on with the 100 rep approach from last week.

So...

Straight bar pushdown

Overhead rope extension

DB kickback

EZ bar curl

DB hammer curl

Preacher curl

At a wedding tomorrow so Ive been on the sunbed and we are going in town in the morning to buy a tight t-shirt / jumper :laugh:

The wife has got a tight jumpsuit to show off her ass so Im gonna have to show something off :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Arms done tonight, carrying on with the 100 rep approach from last week.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


Good man!!

A nice XXS top


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Look forward to seeing how u get on with tren E! Gonna give the long esters a bash next time cause this EOD shtes a nightmare.


It's doing my head in too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Doing well Adz mate. Looking good.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Doing well Adz mate. Looking good.


Cheers bud, workin hard!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just been in Primark, got 2 slim fit v neck t-shirts and a long sleeve t-shirt thing and a pair of jeans, £18 for the lot!!

Traps look ace in the t-shirts haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good ole Primani


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just been in Primark, got 2 slim fit v neck t-shirts and a long sleeve t-shirt thing and a pair of jeans, £18 for the lot!!
> 
> Traps look ace in the t-shirts haha


Bargain lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Put jeans on to go out, but tight on quads and can't get keys in pockets haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Put jeans on to go out, but tight on quads and can't get keys in pockets haha


Haha.

Can't have everything mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Haha.
> 
> Can't have everything mate


Bull****, who told you that?

Put keys in wife's bag, sorted


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bloody hell, I had moved back to page 3, can't have that!!

Need to post more, dont get as much time to mooch on here at work though.

Oh well, shoulders done tonight!

Standing barbell press - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg - found a better stance than last week with 1 foot in front of the other, much better balance and took the pressure off my back

Front DB raise - 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

Side DB raise - 7.5kg, 10kg, 10kg

Vertical row - 55kg, 75kg, 75kg

Rear delts - 30kg, 25kg, 25kg

DB shrugs - 45kg, 45kg, 45kg

DB lat raise - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Felt great, loved the big sets of lat raises to finish it off, delts proper pumped.

Tren E arrived so will start that on weekend, got 1 last shot of Tren A to finish off first. Looking forward to the gainz :devil2:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Haha yes it definitely is with eggs and minced beef it soon adds up!
> 
> Vid here now:


Feet stil on the floor  nice!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Feet stil on the floor  nice!!


Yea dude, keeping them there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, it was back & forearms day today so went pretty heavy.

Deadlifts - 90kg, 170kg, 170kg

Barbell row - 60kg, 70kg, 70kg

Stiff leg rack pull - 60kg, 100kg, 120kg

DB row - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg

Wide grip pulldown - 45kg, 65kg, 40kg

Reverse grip curl - 25kg, 20kg, 15kg

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets

Starting to love the rack pulls, though I think Im going to feel it tomorrow!

Wife put her arms round me earlier and said Im feeling wider everyday :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good going mate

You were quite a big var user before going injectable weren't you? How did you find it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Good going mate
> 
> You were quite a big var user before going injectable weren't you? How did you find it?


I did a bit last year yes, found it very good to be honest! Shame its not cheap, but seemed to do some good, definitely increased strength.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> I did a bit last year yes, found it very good to be honest! Shame its not cheap, but seemed to do some good, definitely increased strength.


What lab did you use? Heard there's quite a lot of underdosed or fakes around and it's hard to find proper var


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> What lab did you use? Heard there's quite a lot of underdosed or fakes around and it's hard to find proper var


Used D-Hacks, never had an issue with any of their stuff.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Used D-Hacks, never had an issue with any of their stuff.


Cheers mate how long did you run it for and what doses?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate how long did you run it for and what doses?


Think I did 8 week, maybe 12, can't remember the dosage, must be back in my journal somewhere, I would guess at 60mcg per day?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Think I did 8 week, maybe 12, can't remember the dosage, must be back in my journal somewhere, I would guess at 60mcg per day?


Ok mate, thankyou


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, few lb up since last weigh in, almost back to 14 stone now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning, few lb up since last weigh in, almost back to 14 stone now.


Good stuff mate. Have you got a target weight?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate. Have you got a target weight?


Not really, just gonna go off the mirror.

I have always been around 14 stone but carried a lot more fat, got down to 12 in November but looked far too skinny.

I think probably around 15 - 15 1/2 at my height would be big, but then would do a cut and start it all over again haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Ok mate, thankyou


I used d hacks as well, loved the stuff. I run it @75 for first week then bumped to 100 for another 8, so 9 in total

I would say if your thinking of running var run it for 8-10 weeks, it didn't really get going til around end of week 3 start of 4 and run it at 100mg throughout. Sides are minimal, I just got heartburn and pumps which both can be delt with


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Not really, just gonna go off the mirror.
> 
> I have always been around 14 stone but carried a lot more fat, got down to 12 in November but looked far too skinny.
> 
> I think probably around 15 - 15 1/2 at my height would be big, but then would do a cut and start it all over again haha


How tall are you?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> How tall are you?


5"8 mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> 5"8 mate


Yeah 15 and a half stone would be big lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah 15 and a half stone would be big lol


Heaviest Ivr been is about 14.4 but like I say I was carrying more fat, so will be interesting to see where I can get to


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I used d hacks as well, loved the stuff. I run it @75 for first week then bumped to 100 for another 8, so 9 in total
> 
> I would say if your thinking of running var run it for 8-10 weeks, it didn't really get going til around end of week 3 start of 4 and run it at 100mg throughout. Sides are minimal, I just got heartburn and pumps which both can be delt with


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Used D-Hacks, never had an issue with any of their stuff.


Dhacks var was shít for me.

He even swapped it for Winny to see if I was just a poor responder to Var.... Winny was poo too lol

Dhacks seem to be good for stims, but not much more. Oils are getting mixed reviews.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Dhacks var was shít for me.
> 
> He even swapped it for Winny to see if I was just a poor responder to Var.... Winny was poo too lol
> 
> Dhacks seem to be good for stims, but not much more. Oils are getting mixed reviews.


I'm using the oils and they seem to be doing me good, I suppose people may react differently to things


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got some of this to go on my chicken, the best chilli sauce known to man!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm using the oils and they seem to be doing me good, I suppose people may react differently to things


True mate. But if it's dosed right we should feel something lol



Adz said:


> Got some of this to go on my chicken, the best chilli sauce known to man!


That looks like a potent sauce lol

Is it as hot as it looks?!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> True mate. But if it's dosed right we should feel something lol
> 
> That looks like a potent sauce lol
> 
> Is it as hot as it looks?!


It's not too hot but certainly has a kick, good taste to it


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

I have that on everything at the minute, good choice


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No training tonight, been to see my best mate as it was his twin brother who died last week. Don't see him enough as we live in different towns now and with work and training, just get no time!!

Home now, brew then gonna make a big beef bolognese


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Handy tip, if you are putting cheese in your omelette, don't buy super value cheese from petrol station, it tasted rank.

Cat enjoyed it though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Handy tip, if you are putting cheese in your omelette, don't buy super value cheese from petrol station, it tasted rank.
> 
> Cat enjoyed it though


Pmsl

Sounds nice


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest tonight, not my favourite night but still it went well.

Incline press - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Decline DB press - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg - Did DB's for a change, reckon I could have done the 40's but it was awkward enough getting the 35's into start position haha

Hammer strength press - 60kg, 90kg, 60kg

Pec deck - 30kg, 40kg, 40kg

Was gonna finish on cables but people were using it and couldn't be assed waiting :tongue:

Fish for tea, not many calories in there so having 2 portions.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Damm you @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Damm you @R0BLET


Wow wow wow.....

Enjoy lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Wow wow wow.....
> 
> Enjoy lol


Christ, that stuff is tasty. Had to put it away before I eat it all


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fúck sake lads 

gunna have to get some myself now I think, I feel left out :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Fúck sake lads
> 
> gunna have to get some myself now I think, I feel left out :thumbdown:


You can't have any till your lifting lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Been Trafford centre today, spent loads, mostly on the wife.

Couldn't resist doing a @FelonE style changing room selfie haha

Don't look as good as him but not bad I think


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Been Trafford centre today, spent loads, mostly on the wife.
> 
> Couldn't resist doing a @FelonE style changing room selfie haha
> 
> Don't look as good as him but not bad I think


You look really good mate,seriously. Good sh1t


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You look really good mate,seriously. Good sh1t


Awh thanks you sweet talker you


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just checked, another 1lb up.

Just done first shot of tren e and my dbol arrived yesterday so doing 80mcg per day of that.

Went for some work on my chest tattoo yesterday, not seen the guy for a few months and straight away he said **** you are much bigger


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just checked, another 1lb up.
> 
> Just done first shot of tren e and my dbol arrived yesterday so doing 80mcg per day of that.
> 
> Went for some work on my chest tattoo yesterday, not seen the guy for a few months and straight away he said **** you are much bigger


What's the total weight now?

How come your doing 80mg of dbol.... 40mg is plenty lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

13 stone 11.

Is it? Haha oops overdosing it then, I thought 60-80 was the sweet spot haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> 13 stone 11.
> 
> Is it? Haha oops overdosing it then, I thought 60-80 was the sweet spot haha


Good work mate 

Noooo, lol. 30-40mg is enough. What lab is it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate
> 
> Noooo, lol. 30-40mg is enough. What lab is it?


D-Hacks, I've never had problem with their stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> D-Hacks, I've never had problem with their stuff


40mg is ample mate.

Isn't @ryda using dhacks dbol?

2 weeks you should see the water weight on the scales, lifts up and looking fuller


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Just checked, another 1lb up.
> 
> Just done first shot of tren e and my dbol arrived yesterday so doing 80mcg per day of that.
> 
> Went for some work on my chest tattoo yesterday, not seen the guy for a few months and straight away he said **** you are much bigger


Nice when you see someone you haven't seen for a while and they say you look bigger isn't it lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

@R0BLET best to drop dbol before workout?

Going to a car meet now to look at Ferrari's and stuff so currently sat at petrol station, just downed a shake and flapjack haha

Going to train arms on way home


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 40mg is ample mate.
> 
> Isn't @ryda using dhacks dbol?
> 
> 2 weeks you should see the water weight on the scales, lifts up and looking fuller


Was but it was crap, if @Adz has a recent batch he should be alright but the 06/14 batch most certainly isn't dbol

I switched to prostasia dbol and found that much better, now using Infiniti dbol coz prostasia dbol is way overpriced but again it's doing the job and a much better job then haks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> @R0BLET best to drop dbol before workout?
> 
> Going to a car meet now to look at Ferrari's and stuff so currently sat at petrol station, just downed a shake and flapjack haha
> 
> Going to train arms on way home


Sounds awesome.

Yeah I drop half my dose pre workout and the other half spilt through the day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Was but it was crap, if @Adz has a recent batch he should be alright but the 06/14 batch most certainly isn't dbol
> 
> I switched to prostasia dbol and found that much better, now using Infiniti dbol coz prostasia dbol is way overpriced but again it's doing the job and a much better job then haks


Thought you said something along those lines mate 

Infiniti orals good to go then?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Thought you said something along those lines mate
> 
> Infiniti orals good to go then?


Yep oils didn't do much for me tbh part from give me bad pip, but not ruling them out just yet, heard there tren is mint so gonna give that a go next cycle,

Only ever used the dbol so can't comment on much else regarding the orals,

As for 80mg a day? Nah most I've done is 60 taking into fact I weigh between 18.5 to 19st most weeks lol an even I think 80 is too much tbh felt much better when I lowered the dosage, less bloat so yeh I'd stick with 30-40 or start off high for a week or 2 then decrease the dosage abit @Adz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yep oils didn't do much for me tbh part from give me bad pip, but not ruling them out just yet, heard there tren is mint so gonna give that a go next cycle,
> 
> Only ever used the dbol so can't comment on much else regarding the orals,
> 
> As for 80mg a day? Nah most I've done is 60 taking into fact I weigh between 18.5 to 19st most weeks lol an even I think 80 is too much tbh felt much better when I lowered the dosage, less bloat so yeh I'd stick with 30-40 or start off high for a week or 2 then decrease the dosage abit @Adz


See it's too hit and miss for me, I wouldn't buy any till people are reporting consistent results. I had some orals and didn't rate them, next person did.

Agreed, 80mg is over kill. Not only too much but your wasting money eating more lol Plus more isn't always better


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, always a wealth of knowledge on here


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> See it's too hit and miss for me, I wouldn't buy any till people are reporting consistent results. I had some orals and didn't rate them, next person did.
> 
> Agreed, 80mg is over kill. Not only too much but your wasting money eating more lol Plus more isn't always better


My source swears by Infiniti lol he'll snap at me if I ask him if he's planning on stocking a different lab but most labs are hit and miss tbh

And too right more ain't always better, specially with dbol I only ran the haks one that high because I couldn't feel/notice a thing at 60mg after 2 weeks when I should after that dose an time.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright ya swines, hope you are all enjoying your easter sunday.

Did arms earlier on home, good session, great pump.

Loads of reps, medium weight, just wanted to tire them out and pump up as much as possible.

Rope pulldown - 25kg warmup, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Overhead rope extension - 50kg, 60kg, 70kg

Incline skull crusher - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Hammer curl - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Alternate DB curls - 10kg, 15kg, 12.5kg

High cable - head curls - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg

21's - 25kg, 25kg, 25kg

Dips - bodyweight, BW + chains, BW + 2 chains


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Alright ya swines, hope you are all enjoying your easter sunday.
> 
> Did arms earlier on home, good session, great pump.
> 
> ...


So good numbers there mate 

My weights are probably half of those for arms lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> So good numbers there mate
> 
> My weights are probably half of those for arms lol


To be honest when I've been doing 100 reps I've gone lighter, just added bit more today as I felt that way


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No training today, been at work and the gym is only open 10-2 today.

Someone at work asked what was in my shake, I said about 1100 calories :laugh: Then followed the inevitable conversation about how much I eat....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs tonight, gonna use the new hack squat and front squat machines.

Didn't do legs last week so I fully expect to be in agony later


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Legs tonight, gonna use the new hack squat and front squat machines.
> 
> Didn't do legs last week so I fully expect to be in agony later


Oh no you skipped leg day!! According to all of these crappy memes your legs are gonna turn into match sticks over night!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Oh no you skipped leg day!! According to all of these crappy memes your legs are gonna turn into match sticks over night!!


I've heard of you miss two weeks in a row your legs can no longer support your weight and you end up in a wheel chair


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My legs aren't exactly massive now so I'm fvcked


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Been nice knowing you,you will be missed lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> My legs aren't exactly massive now so I'm fvcked


Lol argh can't stand it all me, this leg day ****!

Yeh I know a few guys in my gym who skip leg day but they just come to do bench press and bicep curls! Hardly bodybuilders

Lol but for most people legs are the slowest area to develop so just coz there not as big as tom platz's it don't mean you skip leg day! Also look at all the old school bodybuilders minus tom platz none of them had pretty big shredded quads what's required these days to win comps lol the way things are these days all of the pro's back in the day skipped legs!

Take my mrs, she's probably got bigger quads then me and I've been training for much longer lol

This is a 4 month transformation


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Decent transformation @ryda bet she's pleased - I know the leg struggle!! Strong on the fckers but definition is sh1te compared to other body parts. One day lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

marcusmaximus said:


> Decent transformation @ryda bet she's pleased - I know the leg struggle!! Strong on the fckers but definition is sh1te compared to other body parts. One day lol


Lol she's unhappy the girls crazy! I've never seen an average girl like her with quads that big n so little fat, no cellulite at all! I tell her this all the time the seem to grow a little bit every week she takes after her mum lol and no I've not been perving at her mums legs!!

I'm pretty strong on them too I see more separation then size tho


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol she's unhappy the girls crazy! I've never seen an average girl like her with quads that big n so little fat, no cellulite at all! I tell her this all the time the seem to grow a little bit every week she takes after her mum lol and no I've not been perving at her mums legs!!
> 
> I'm pretty strong on them too I see more separation then size tho


Ha ha, ah at least she's properly into it. Proper lifters are never fully content with their body - strive to improve every day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I love training legs but there are few kids in gym who never do them.

Although my legs aren't huge I can see progress in them, especially on quads.

I wear shorts all year round anyway so need to train them haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ryda said:


> Lol argh can't stand it all me, this leg day ****!
> 
> Yeh I know a few guys in my gym who skip leg day but they just come to do bench press and bicep curls! Hardly bodybuilders
> 
> ...


She's got a great ass too ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> I love training legs but there are few kids in gym who never do them.
> 
> Although my legs aren't huge I can see progress in them, especially on quads.
> 
> I wear shorts all year round anyway so need to train them haha


I used to be one of them kids lol. I only started training legs when I joined ukm and done my first cycle

They are lagging badly but if I'm feeling strong are my favourite workout now.

I'm starting to separation now which I've never had


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

marcusmaximus said:


> Ha ha, ah at least she's properly into it. Proper lifters are never fully content with their body - strive to improve every day


Yeh she loves it lol she probably goes gym more then me tbh


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> She's got a great ass too ;-)


Yeh mate them black girl genetics in a white girls body haha dammmmnn!!!!!?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> I used to be one of them kids lol. I only started training legs when I joined ukm and done my first cycle
> 
> They are lagging badly but if I'm feeling strong are my favourite workout now.
> 
> I'm starting to see deeper action now which I've never had


I always trained them but just not as intense as other parts or as consistent I'd train em for a month then have 2 weeks off moaning about my knee or back hurting lmao all changed now tho


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ryda said:


> Yeh mate them black girl genetics in a white girls body haha dammmmnn!!!!!?


Hahaha. She's doing well mate, keep it going


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha. She's doing well mate, keep it going


Yeh am sure she will lol blame Instagram that's her motivation! She's always been into training from before we even met but since she's been on Instagram lol ****in ell ****s changed


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ryda said:


> I always trained them but just not as intense as other parts or as consistent I'd train em for a month then have 2 weeks off moaning about my knee or back hurting lmao all changed now tho


I went gym on and off nothing serious for about 8 years and probably trained my legs 10 times in that time lol.

Joined ukm and learned that a protein shake wouldn't turn me into arnie which was disappointing as I had been trying for so long.

I've learned so much on here and as I said legs are my main focus ATM, I need them to catch up.

I don't want them to be massive they wouldn't suit me just legs in proportion lol

I have started training them different from everything else, high reps/intensity less weight and they are starting to respond so hopefully end of cycle they won't look like matchsticks lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> I went gym on and off nothing serious for about 8 years and probably trained my legs 10 times in that time lol.
> 
> Joined ukm and learned that a protein shake wouldn't turn me into arnie which was disappointing as I had been trying for so long.
> 
> ...


Haha I've been on ukm since 2010 and all I've learnt is what the best labs are for gear  haha but same for me, just proportion will do me, I've found heavy leg press more effective then squats too, not done squats since last year tbh had to leave em out for a few weeks due to injury so proper concentrated on leg press, and leg extensions saw decent progress and just stuck with it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ryda said:


> Haha I've been on ukm since 2010 and all I've learnt is what the best labs are for gear  haha but same for me, just proportion will do me, I've found heavy leg press more effective then squats too, not done squats since last year tbh had to leave em out for a few weeks due to injury so proper concentrated on leg press, and leg extensions saw decent progress and just stuck with it


Proportion for you though would be pretty dam big lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Proportion for you though would be pretty dam big lol


Yep really don't help being 6"3 either lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, you will be glad to know my legs got smashed! So I dont have to hand in my UKM membership card just yet.

Made full use of the new machines, was actually surprised I didnt puke :laugh:

Barbell squats - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 100kg, 110kg

Leg press - 200kg, 300kg, 400kg

Hack squats - 70kg, 70kg, 70kg - never done these before, bloody hell they ruin you!! Went as deep as it could, will work on getting weight up next time as just wanted to get used to it tonight

Seated calf raise - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Lying leg curl - 30kg, 37.5kg, 45kg

Standing calf raise - 80kg, 80kg, 100kg

Leg extension - 50kg, 80kg, dropset of 45kg to 10kg, on 10kg held my legs up as longs I could, burned like fvck

Front squats - 60kg, 100kg, 140kg

Feeling different, like Im changing shape for sure even though the scales aren't moving much. Not looking fatter but my shirts / t-shirts are getting tight as hell on shoulders and chest, will have to start buying adult sizes soon :laugh:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good session there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Good session there


Cheers bud, enjoyed it


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> Well, you will be glad to know my legs got smashed! So I dont have to hand in my UKM membership card just yet.
> 
> Made full use of the new machines, was actually surprised I didnt puke :laugh:
> 
> ...


Front squats 140kg? Mate you've come a right way on these, brilliant job. Hack squats are killer too I love doing em, got my best progression battering hacks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> Front squats 140kg? Mate you've come a right way on these, brilliant job. Hack squats are killer too I love doing em, got my best progression battering hacks


Yea 140kg on the frame machine thing, couldn't do that using barbell I reckon but on the frame I know it's not going to crush me if I fail so have confidence to put more on, if you know what I mean?

This machine:










Hack squats are a bastard but great feeling. I was only person training legs so had them all to myself haha


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yea 140kg on the frame machine thing, couldn't do that using barbell I reckon but on the frame I know it's not going to crush me if I fail so have confidence to put more on, if you know what I mean?
> 
> This machine:
> 
> Hack squats are a bastard but great feeling. I was only person training legs so had them all to myself haha


Yeah I get you. Machines are all the same anyways think its just a confidence thing most of the time. Either way good to see you striving to improve, the beef you got over leg day on here certainly worked some ha ha

Hope the doms arent too bad!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> Yeah I get you. Machines are all the same anyways think its just a confidence thing most of the time. Either way good to see you striving to improve, the beef you got over leg day on here certainly worked some ha ha
> 
> Hope the doms arent too bad!


Haha gonna have to skip a day this week too, just aren't enough hours in the week with work and a funeral on Friday.

So question is, do I skip chest or back???


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Haha gonna have to skip a day this week too, just aren't enough hours in the week with work and a funeral on Friday.
> 
> So question is, do I skip chest or back???


Chest! It only looks good with your shirt off lol back gives your body that frame what makes people go "yeh he goes gym" while you've got your triple xl hoody on


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

ryda said:


> Chest! It only looks good with your shirt off lol back gives your body that frame what makes people go "yeh he goes gym" while you've got your triple xl hoody on


+1 lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> Haha gonna have to skip a day this week too, just aren't enough hours in the week with work and a funeral on Friday.
> 
> So question is, do I skip chest or back???


skip chest! train back, and sorry for your loss

great journal mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Train both low weight high reps.

I wouldn't like to miss either


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bit of pain in the legs today but not too bad.

Think I've got bastard hayfever though as my eyes are hurting and nose proper blocked, never suffered from it before, weird


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Haha gonna have to skip a day this week too, just aren't enough hours in the week with work and a funeral on Friday.
> 
> So question is, do I skip chest or back???


If I have to miss a day I normally just splice two body parts together,half of each workout and throw in some drop sets for each


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evenin bastards. Shoulders and forearms blasted tonight!!

Seated press behind head - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 60kg, 60kg

Side cable raise - 15kg, 20kg, 20kg

Front cable raise - 25kg, 30kg, 40kg

Vertical row - 75kg, 75kg, 75kg

Then I used another new machine we have (pic to follow), awesome for rear delts and shrugs!!

Rear delts - 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

Shrugs - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

Reverse grip curl - 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

DB lat raise - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets

Had a bulking shake after work and its not settled at all, struggled to get my tea down me but like a true Alpha I battled on and got it down


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Evenin bastards. Shoulders and forearms blasted tonight!!
> 
> Seated press behind head - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 60kg, 60kg
> 
> ...


I've never trained forearms but see a few on here do

You think it makes much of a difference?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I've never trained forearms but see a few on here do
> 
> You think it makes much of a difference?


Yea definitely, mine look better for it. Can't understand why anyone wouldn't train them, your forearms are always on display in a t-shirt.

Oh yea, forgot the pic of new machine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've never trained forearms but see a few on here do
> 
> You think it makes much of a difference?


Get a straight bar at the end of a session and wrist curl till you can't anymore lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea definitely, mine look better for it. Can't understand why anyone wouldn't train them, your forearms are always on display in a t-shirt.
> 
> Oh yea, forgot the pic of new machine





R0BLET said:


> Get a straight bar at the end of a session and wrist curl till you can't anymore lol


I think my forearms are ok without training them.

When I do hammer curls I concentrate on forearms and that seems to be enough IMO


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I think my forearms are ok without training them.
> 
> When I do hammer curls I concentrate on forearms and that seems to be enough IMO


Fair enough, some people naturally have decent sized forearms without training. Lee Priest reckons he never trained his!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs are pretty sore today!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Been struggling at work today, legs in bits and been coughing and sniffing like a dickhead.

Did arms tonight, chucked a few drop sets in, feeling great and pumped.

Straight bar pushdown - 35kg warmup - 55kg, 65kg, dropset of 40kg to 10kg

Rope pulldown - 35kg, 40kg, dropset of 30kg to 10kg

Skull crusher - 30kg, 35kg, 37.5kg

1 arm DB extension - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Concentration curl - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Alternate DB curl - 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Rope hammer curl - 25kg, 35kg, dropset of 30kg to 10kg

21's - 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

Got a big wok full of minced beef bolognese simmering away now.

I knew I had put a bit of fat on round the middle but getting changed earlier and the wife said "your belly has grown" :laugh:

Fvck it, still look better than most and if I start thinking about a cut then I will never get big! Only have top off like 3 days all year so need to concentrate on making the shoulder / back massive in a shirt :bounce:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Can't beat a bit of leg doms,I'm up and down ladders some days at work that's why I always try to do legs Friday or Saturday


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Getting some calories in tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Getting some calories in tonight


Damn!! Looks good


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

You're gonna be sweating like a effin monster on Tren after that carb up Adz haha, enjoy mate !!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Curry was awesome, feeling it this morning haha

Didn't train yesterday so going to go do my back after work today, feel like I need to do something after eating that! And cookies.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Curry was awesome, feeling it this morning haha
> 
> Didn't train yesterday so going to go do my back after work today, feel like I need to do something after eating that! And cookies.....


Probably sweated it out in bed lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did a great back session, used a few if the new back machines. Will update properly later when on laptop.

Finished with stiff leg rack pulls, got a video, any critique?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok so here is the back session from today:

New pulldown plate loaded lat machine (pic to follow) - machine + 0 warmup, +20kg each side, +35kg, +35kg - very good feeling on this machine

New T-bar row machine (pic to follow) - 20kg, 35kg, 35kg - brilliant, takes legs out of equation so great squeeze

Wide grip lat pulldown - 50kg, 55kg, 55kg

Seated low cable row - 50kg, 80kg, 50kg

1 arm DB row - 30kg, 35kg, 37.5kg

Stiff leg rack pull - 70kg, 120kg, 120kg

Diet been ok today, not eaten enough though. The wife is watching some crap horror film so Im gonna walk to Co-op and get some more food


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Adz said:


> Did a great back session, used a few if the new back machines. Will update properly later when on laptop.
> 
> Finished with stiff leg rack pulls, got a video, any critique?


Nice session mate, imo you have the safety pins set too high (unless camera angle?), should be pulling from below the knees to get the most from it on your back but still leaving out legs.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Nice session mate, imo you have the safety pins set too high (unless camera angle?), should be pulling from below the knees to get the most from it on your back but still leaving out legs.


Cheers bud. No, not camera angle, bar is above knees there. Only just started doing these a few weeks ago, to be honest I looked for a tutorial on google :laugh:

Will lower the bar next time :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh and here are the new machine:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Pic from end of session, weight just under 14 stone.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well mate 

As @Galaxy said, pins are too high. Just an inch or two below the knee cap will do.

Got some awesome kit in there!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate
> 
> As @Galaxy said, pins are too high. Just an inch or two below the knee cap will do.
> 
> Got some awesome kit in there!!


Cheers bud. Yea we are spoilt really for £25 a month, brilliant setup.

Done a comparison pic, left is end of my cut last November at 12 stone, right is yesterday at 14 stone.

Can definitely see increase on arms and traps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Proper tired and no appetite today, no idea why.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Proper tired and no appetite today, no idea why.


What did you eat yesterday?

No appetite.... Pack of Hob Nobs will do lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What did you eat yesterday?
> 
> No appetite.... Pack of Hob Nobs will do lol


Easy 1400 calories


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> What did you eat yesterday?
> 
> No appetite.... Pack of Hob Nobs will do lol


Nothing out of the ordinary, had a few bacon butties as got some free from butchers, got my calories in.

Think I've just got bit of chest infection as coughing green **** up.

Almost didnt train tonight as had no energy but glad I did as soon as I started, I felt great.

Did chest, banged it out.

Cable crossover - 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

Incline bench - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Flat bench - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Incline flies - 10kg per side, 20kg, 30kg - new plate loaded machine, really good!

Pec deck - 30kg, 40kg, 50kg


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Adz said:


> Proper tired and no appetite today, no idea why.


Haha see this is where I'm a true fat cvnt at heart.... appetite or not I still always eat my food jus cos I like the taste of food :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Haha see this is where I'm a true fat cvnt at heart.... appetite or not I still always eat my food jus cos I like the taste of food :lol:


I just can't get it in today, I've eaten 3000 but feel like I'm gonna puke if I eat anymore


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Appetite bang on today, bring on the gains!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Appetite bang on today, bring on the gains!!!


Much better. Now go get some Hob Nobs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Much better. Now go get some Hob Nobs


Secret gains food of the gods


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Secret gains food of the gods


5 packs a day. 5 double scoop shakes.....

IIFYM and away you go 

Edit - 9,300 cals



Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Those carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Those carbs


Lol

Mate those carbs are what you hit on a carb back load diet 

@sxbarnes does that !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> 5 packs a day. 5 double scoop shakes.....
> 
> IIFYM and away you go
> 
> ...


a lot of fat in that cbl mate. this was mine last week....










hit Jaffa cakes, raspberry swiss roll, crumpets, custard, rice pud. had this for brekkie though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> a lot of fat in that cbl mate. this was mine last week....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah loads lol. Sneaky Hob Nobs 

Looks good to me mate. Love custard!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Secret gains food of the gods


FelonE approved gain food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> FelonE approved gain food


Ive modified it slightly, got a pack of caramel digestives.

Did arms tonight, 100 reps of everything.

1 arm DB extension

Overhead rope extension

Rope pulldown

Rope hammer curl

Preacher curl

Alternate DB curl

Biceps were fvcked on preacher curl, proper burning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Ive modified it slightly, got a pack of caramel digestives.
> 
> Did arms tonight, 100 reps of everything.
> 
> ...


Good workout that mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't fasten the top button on my work shirts #teamfatneck


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fvvvvvvvck my mate who I was going Bodypower with can't make it now, so do I go on my own or go to a horse show with the wife??


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Fvvvvvvvck my mate who I was going Bodypower with can't make it now, so do I go on my own or go to a horse show with the wife??


Go by yourself and meet up with a few off of here. If it wasn't so far away I'd go and there's a few people on here I'd have a beer and a laugh with. Fvck a horse show lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Go by yourself and meet up with a few off of here. If it wasn't so far away I'd go and there's a few people on here I'd have a beer and a laugh with. Fvck a horse show lol


Sounds like a good idea to me, envisaging the UKM lifters-selfie

Not planned on going myself but wouldn't mind it!! How far are you ABC?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me, envisaging the UKM lifters-selfie
> 
> Not planned on going myself but wouldn't mind it!! How far are you ABC?


South east London/Kent way


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> South east London/Kent way


Not all that far


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Not all that far


If it was round the corner id go but it's a few hours away, too far to see a load of men in better shape than me lo


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Too much vascularity u sh1t!! Jealous.com - looking great mate


Wrong journal haha delete post please mate I'm gonna move it to my own lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Right going on my own, if anyone see's me bring a lonely weirdo on the Sunday come be my pretend friend haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Right going on my own, if anyone see's me bring a lonely weirdo on the Sunday come be my pretend friend haha


Bad times. Imagine stood alone in queue to meet a man you like to look at in speedo's.....

Weirdo 

I'm not going, doesn't appeal to me tbh. Room full of Ego's. No thanks lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Bad times. Imagine stood alone in queue to meet a man you like to look at in speedo's.....
> 
> Weirdo
> 
> I'm not going, doesn't appeal to me tbh. Room full of Ego's. No thanks lol


Like here but 3D 

I've never been, want to see what it's like and wouldn't mind meeting few people / getting freebies.

If it's **** I've inly wasted a few quid


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Does Dbol affect appetite? Really struggling to get food down in evenings at the minute


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Does Dbol affect appetite? Really struggling to get food down in evenings at the minute


All orals do unfortunately mate, 6 weeks is my limit due to this and acid .


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> All orals do unfortunately mate, 6 weeks is my limit due to this and acid .


Nearly 2 weeks in so it will just starting to take effect, must be that, unless Tren E has similar effect?

Not a fan, usually love my food but it's a chore at the moment and feeling bloated / sick


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> All orals do unfortunately mate, 6 weeks is my limit due to this and acid .


Not finding this with var,maybe I'm just a pig lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nearly 2 weeks in so it will just starting to take effect, must be that, unless Tren E has similar effect?
> 
> Not a fan, usually love my food but it's a chore at the moment and feeling bloated / sick


Yep, Tren effects appetite to lol



Peace frog said:


> Not finding this with var,maybe I'm just a pig lol


Yeah but Var is for women lol

I think longest I've done on an oral is 8 weeks tbh


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Yep, Tren effects appetite to lol
> 
> Yeah but Var is for women lol
> 
> I think longest I've done on an oral is 8 weeks tbh


That explains the sudden urge to shave my legs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm gonna fvck the Dbol off, see if it helps. No good taking the drugs if I can't fvckin eat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm gonna fvck the Dbol off, see if it helps. No good taking the drugs if I can't fvckin eat


Part of the challenge lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Part of the challenge lol


Yea but it put me off training yesterday because I felt so sick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea but it put me off training yesterday because I felt so sick


Lol

Sides..... Lovely 

Only one day mate. No biggie


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Appetite better this afternoon, gonna power through, like an alpha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Interested to see how the dbol goes,considering it as part of second cycle


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm gonna cut my calories down slightly, just been reading up on sides and it says the bloated feeling on dbol can come from eating too much.

As my body is using all my calories so well, perhaps I can get away with a bit less? It's generally only the evening when I'm feeling this way, I've already eaten like 3500 today and not had tea yet.

What do we think @R0BLET


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> I'm gonna cut my calories down slightly, just been reading up on sides and it says the bloated feeling on dbol can come from eating too much.
> 
> As my body is using all my calories so well, perhaps I can get away with a bit less? It's generally only the evening when I'm feeling this way, I've already eaten like 3500 today and not had tea yet.
> 
> What do we think @R0BLET


Getting the cals right is fvcking hard ain't it lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Getting the cals right is fvcking hard ain't it lol


Its a bastard


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got shoulders done after work, decent session.

Standing barbell press - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Cable front raise - 25kg, 35kg, 40kg

Vertical row - 75kg, 75kg, 75kg

Rear delts - 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

Shrugs - 40kg, 40kg, 40kg

DB lat raise - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Struggled to get tea in, really annoying me now more than anything :cursing:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Got shoulders done after work, decent session.
> 
> Standing barbell press - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg
> 
> ...


Pain in the ass when you've gotta force the food down


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Pain in the ass when you've gotta force the food down


For enjoyment bulk all the way. I find it a lot easier eating than not


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> For enjoyment bulk all the way. I find it a lot easier eating than not


I'm not a big eater naturally so find eating less food easier than force feeding ridiculous amounts I need to bulk.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm not a big eater naturally so find eating less food easier than force feeding ridiculous amounts I need to bulk.


I'm the complete opposite


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm the complete opposite


Honestly wish I was


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Honestly wish I was


And I do now I'm trying to get these abs out haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> And I do now I'm trying to get these abs out haha


I'm still struggling to get the lower ones out lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm still struggling to get the lower ones out lol


Think everyone struggles with them. I'm struggling with the whole lot lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Think everyone struggles with them. I'm struggling with the whole lot lol


Patience mate. Keep eating in a deficit and they'll come. My deficit atm is around 1200 haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm gonna cut my calories down slightly, just been reading up on sides and it says the bloated feeling on dbol can come from eating too much.
> 
> As my body is using all my calories so well, perhaps I can get away with a bit less? It's generally only the evening when I'm feeling this way, I've already eaten like 3500 today and not had tea yet.
> 
> What do we think @R0BLET


Anything is worth a shot mate, see how you get on with no dbol, bloat from dbol is water retention down to carbs and sodium.

People have been known to cut on it believe it or not.

Workout your maintenance and plus 500 cals to it, try a 40/40/20 split


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> Got shoulders done after work, decent session.
> 
> Standing barbell press - 20kg warmup, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg
> 
> ...


Not good for appetite that stuff.

In fact, I just think it's a horrible drug, full stop. I felt terrible when I was on it. Blood pressure was up, felt really sluggish.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Anything is worth a shot mate, see how you get on with no dbol, bloat from dbol is water retention down to carbs and sodium.
> 
> People have been known to cut on it believe it or not.
> 
> Workout your maintenance and plus 500 cals to it, try a 40/40/20 split


Ok using IIFYM (which I know is just a rough guide) my maintenance is 2647, so I'm gonna try eating 3200 for a while, plus anything I burn off walking round all day.

By the split do you mean p40/c40/f20?

Gonna lay off the dbol too, should do alright off the test and tren without it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Ok using IIFYM (which I know is just a rough guide) my maintenance is 2647, so I'm gonna try eating 3200 for a while, plus anything I burn off walking round all day.
> 
> By the split do you mean p40/c40/f20?
> 
> Gonna lay off the dbol too, should do alright off the test and tren without it


Yes mate, basic split to work off.

Test and Tren is plenty enough, could always use the dbol pre workout


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, basic split to work off.
> 
> Test and Tren is plenty enough, could always use the dbol pre workout


That's when I've been dropping dbol, 1 hour before I train, then it's evening when I feel worst


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> I'm gonna cut my calories down slightly, just been reading up on sides and it says the bloated feeling on dbol can come from eating too much.
> 
> As my body is using all my calories so well, perhaps I can get away with a bit less? It's generally only the evening when I'm feeling this way, I've already eaten like 3500 today and not had tea yet.
> 
> What do we think @R0BLET


What dose did you go with in the end? Like I said a few weeks back running dbol high just causes horrible bloat lol I kept throwing up coz I was trying to force food down me when I was way to bloated, running it low with other compounds it's much better!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> What dose did you go with in the end? Like I said a few weeks back running dbol high just causes horrible bloat lol I kept throwing up coz I was trying to force food down me when I was way to bloated, running it low with other compounds it's much better!


Just 40mcg per day mate, done it before but never had this side from it, perhaps this is strong stuff?

Cutting calories down from today as I think I was eating too much, which will explain why the belly looks bigger too haha

Will see how I get on and maybe try the dbol again in a few weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> That's when I've been dropping dbol, 1 hour before I train, then it's evening when I feel worst


Oh, well you just need to MTFU then lol

And it's MG not MCG 

Where is my S5 anyway?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I was playing between 30-40 changin every few weeks, what lab was it? (That one begging with d?)

I've finished my dbol now looking to give naps a try not long left on this cycle now so need one last push until bodypower


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Oh, well you just need to MTFU then lol
> 
> And it's MG not MCG
> 
> Where is my S5 anyway?


No S5's in at moment, though I got to take out the R8 V10 Plus yesterday, lovely car.

What you think to taking dbol before bed? Then if I feel crap I'm asleep anyway haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> No S5's in at moment, though I got to take out the R8 V10 Plus yesterday, lovely car.
> 
> What you think to taking dbol before bed? Then if I feel crap I'm asleep anyway haha


What you do for a living mate? Audi Salesman? The RS6 is the car I want :thumb: S5's are for queers like @R0BLET  :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ajguy1243 said:


> What you do for a living mate? Audi Salesman? The RS6 is the car I want :thumb: S5's are for queers like @R0BLET  :lol:


Marketing for Audi 

RS6 is what I would choose too, even over the R8. Not driven it yet but took RS7 out last week and it's insane


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Marketing for Audi
> 
> RS6 is what I would choose too, even over the R8. Not driven it yet but took RS7 out last week and it's insane


Sounds good mate, you been with them a while? Audi Preston? Yeah the RS7 looks mega but i still think id have the RS6


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ajguy1243 said:


> Sounds good mate, you been with them a while? Audi Preston? Yeah the RS7 looks mega but i still think id have the RS6


Blackburn Audi. I run the Instagram for it too, so if you on there give it a follow @Blackburnaudiofficial


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Blackburn Audi. I run the Instagram for it too, so if you on there give it a follow @Blackburnaudiofficial


Not on Instagram I'm afraid mate, is it worth getting? Never been a big fan to be honest.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ajguy1243 said:


> Not on Instagram I'm afraid mate, is it worth getting? Never been a big fan to be honest.


I like it, depends how you feel about social media. Way better than Facebook.

Definitely good for a business


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No S5's in at moment, though I got to take out the R8 V10 Plus yesterday, lovely car.
> 
> What you think to taking dbol before bed? Then if I feel crap I'm asleep anyway haha


Amazing aren't they. Lucky sod lol

Nah, pointless. Leave it out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> What you do for a living mate? Audi Salesman? The RS6 is the car I want :thumb: S5's are for queers like @R0BLET  :lol:


I beg to differ lol.

I'm a fanny magnet  Just gotta convince Mrs to let me have one


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I beg to differ lol.
> 
> I'm a fanny magnet  Just gotta convince Mrs to let me have one


Hahaha... Im sure you are mate  Do you not get a company car being in sales mate? Why not look at the RS4 as more of a family car instead of the S5? Surely it would be better with the Kids and Dogs haha?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> Hahaha... Im sure you are mate  Do you not get a company car being in sales mate? Why not look at the RS4 as more of a family car instead of the S5? Surely it would be better with the Kids and Dogs haha?


I used to in my old job, used to get a new car every 6-8 weeks Pmsl

Not in this one.

Nah, Mrs company car is for the dogs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I used to in my old job, used to get a new car every 6-8 weeks Pmsl
> 
> Not in this one.
> 
> Nah, Mrs company car is for the dogs


The company i work offer company cars but they are ****e :thumb: Vauxhall insignia ffs :lol: I ended up just leasing a Golf GTD and its done me well tbh.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just finished work and full of energy and hungry as ****, hopefully the slight diet change has done some good!

Off to smash back now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great session, back and forearms done.

Led down barbell row - 40kg, 60kg, 70kg

Pull down hammer thing - 20kg per side, 30kg, 30kg

Wide grip pull down behind head - 45kg, 55kg, 65kg

Low cable row - 50kg, 65kg, 80kg

Stiff leg rack pull - 20kg, 60kg, 85kg, 85kg - dropped the bar down to below the knees, made a right dick of myself when the supports fell off and clattered on the bar :laugh:

Barbell wrist curl straight into rope wrist curl - 3 sets

Reverse grip curl - 3 sets

Appetite much better, just had a double whopper and large fries :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright there ya swines, hope ya all had a good weekend!

Weighed myself this morning, lost 2lbs, bollocks.

Wasn't feeling very motivated but went to train legs anyway, got there and was having a "small day", felt tiny. Fvcks with your head doesn't it???

Anyways, powered on and did a PB on squats, that got me going!

Squats - 20kg warmup, 60kg, 100kg, 120kg (PB)

Hack squats - 70kg, 70kg, 70kg

Standing calf raise - 80kg, 80kg, 80kg

Lying leg curl - 30kg, 37.5kg, 37.5kg

Leg extension - 50kg, 50kg, 50kg

Front squats - 20kg, 60kg, 100kg, 100kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well done on the PB


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB :bounce:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Decided I don't know enough about diet and training to get the very best on my own, so I've asked for the help of a coach.

So with the help of @Goodfella hopefully I can now get some good size on!

He certainly looks like he knows what he is talking about (I hope ) so I'm looking forward to him guiding me


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Decided I don't know enough about diet and training to get the very best on my own, so I've asked for the help of a coach.
> 
> So with the help of @Goodfella hopefully I can now get some good size on!
> 
> He certainly looks like he knows what he is talking about (I hope ) so I'm looking forward to him guiding me


Haha 

Time to grow buddy . Writing your plan as we speak!!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Decided I don't know enough about diet and training to get the very best on my own, so I've asked for the help of a coach.
> 
> So with the help of @Goodfella hopefully I can now get some good size on!
> 
> He certainly looks like he knows what he is talking about (I hope ) so I'm looking forward to him guiding me


Good decision mate I used a coach for a couple of months last year and I'm still using the diet he sent me now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Decided I don't know enough about diet and training to get the very best on my own, so I've asked for the help of a coach.
> 
> So with the help of @Goodfella hopefully I can now get some good size on!
> 
> He certainly looks like he knows what he is talking about (I hope ) so I'm looking forward to him guiding me


Wise choice mate  He has a lovely pussy too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Wise choice mate  He has a lovely pussy too


That was a deciding factor, being a pussy enthusiast myself


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Wise choice mate  He has a lovely pussy too


Damn if I'd of known that I'd of hired him as well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck mate, will be interesting to see how you get on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I will start a new journal when I get my plan from him so I can separate it from this one.

Did chest tonight:

Incline bench: 20kg warmup, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Flat bench: 60kg, 80kg, 100kg

Decline bench: 60kg, 80kg, 80kg

Plate loaded flies: 15kg per side, 25kg, 25kg

Pec deck: 20kg, 35kg, 45kg

Cable crossover: 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

Cooking some diced lamb in bhuna sauce now with rice


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today, came home and read through my new instructions from the boss.

Lots to take in, changes to the way I train, changes to drugs and of course changes to diet.

Going to get most of it started tomorrow (few things Ive had to order online) so will get a "before pic" in the morning and start a new journal.

Wish me luck guys, time to become a beast :rockon:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Rest day today, came home and read through my new instructions from the boss.
> 
> Lots to take in, changes to the way I train, changes to drugs and of course changes to diet.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate

What's the goal ?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> What's the goal ?


Cheers bud.

Lean bulk, get some quality mass on stay lean as poss. That's where I struggle on my own, I put fat on easily


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Lean bulk, get some quality mass on stay lean as poss. That's where I struggle on my own, I put fat on easily


In good hands mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Lean bulk, get some quality mass on stay lean as poss. That's where I struggle on my own, I put fat on easily


It'd be nice to all have the metabolism of @FelonE the Jammy b*stard

I'm sure you'll do well with him he's in great shape


----------

